# [Sammelthread] Race Driver Grid



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Auf Anregung von PCGH_Thilo mache ich jetzt mal einen Sammelthread zu meinem neuen Lieblingsspiel auf

Hier könnt ihr posten, was euch besonders gefällt oder was ihr an dem Spiel verbessern würdet (falls es denn was geben sollte).
Weiterhin könnt ihr eure Teams(vllt. sogar mit Foto's der Autos) vorstellen und Tipps/Tricks austauschen.
Also legt los.....

_*Info(generell):*_
Erscheinungsdatum: 30 Mai 2008
Aktuelle Version: 1.2
Vorgänger: DTM RaceDriver 1-3
Aktueller Preis: EUR 43,95 (Stand 07.07.08 @Amazon)
Wertung von pcgames: 89%

_*Info (rund um RaceDriver:Grid):*_
-GRID bietet über 40 der spektakulärsten Rennwagen, die je gebaut worden sind
-GRID hat die ausgefeilteste KI  sie bringt den Spieler bis ans Limit und beschert ihm die engsten und aggressivsten Rennen, die er je gefahren ist
-GRID ist das beste Rennspiel: Klassische Rennkurse mit riesigen Zuschauermengen und spektakuläre Driftrennen in Asien sind Teil einer ebenso atemberaubenden wie vielfältigen Rennwelt
-GRID verfügt über ein revolutionäres Schadensmodell: Nie waren die Schäden an Rennwagen und Umgebung nach Kollisionen derart realistisch
-GRID wartet mit der umfangreichsten Replay-Funktion auf. Sie lässt den Spieler die größten Momente des Rennens noch einmal erleben!

_*Offizielle Hompage:*_
RaceDriver:Grid

_*Community:*_
RaceDriver:Grid Community

_*Systemanforderungen(Minimum/Optimal) :*_

Windows XP/Vista (für Windows Vista wird SP1 empfohlen)
DirectX 9.0c
Intel Core 2 Duo mit 2,66 Ghz oder Athlon X2 3800+
2 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: GeForce 8800 oder Radeon X1950
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi
Dual-Layer-kompatibles DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
12,5 GB Festplattenplatz
_*Unterstützte Grafikkarten:*_
ATI Radeon X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950, HD2600, HD2900, HD3870 
NVIDIA Geforce 6800, 7100, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8600, 8800, 9800 

_*Mehr Info's über Systemanforderungen:*_
RaceDriver:Grid-Community

_*[HowTo] RaceDriver:Grid Performance-Tuning:*_
PCGH-Tuning für beste Performance und Optik mit RaceDriver:Grid

_*Mod's*__*:*_
*TTR - Close and Far - In-Car Cameras for GRID - v1.2*
*Ultra High GFX mod for grid*
*Grid:Realismus Mod*
*Grid: Mod-Pack*

_*Demo(1+2):*_
RaceDriver:Grid-Demo1@ gamedemos.de (Demo1)
RaceDriver:Grid-Demo2@ gamershell.com (Demo2) + Patch 1.01

_*Demo-Video's:*_
*-Impressionen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Watch-Video(klick)@PCGames
Watch Video's @Codemaster's
Downlaod RaceDriver:Grid Teaser
*
Screenshot's:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Liste1-Sponsoren @xTc*: (klick für Link)


Spoiler



Betrag / Sponsor / Bedingung

150.000 - Bang & Olufsen - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
142.500 - Bridgestone - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
135.000 - Castorl - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
133.500 - Philips - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1 ohne Schäden
121.500 - Vodafone - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
120.000 - ADVAN - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
102.000 - Reuters - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
97.500 - Acer - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
93.000 - Kenwood - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5 ohne Schäden
82.500 - Bell - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2 ohne Schäden
75.000 - AMD - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5 ohne Schäden
75.000 - Brembo - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2 ohne Schäden
67.500 - DHL - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
67.500 - Valvoline - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
63.000 - QUAIFE - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
52.500 - AT&T - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
52.500 - Max Power - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
45.000 - Bose - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
45.000 - Toyo - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäde
42.000 - Yokohama - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
41.250 - Auto Express - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
39.000 - Last Minute - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
37.500 - Fidanza - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
37.500 - Volk - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
36.500 - Virgin - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
36.000 - Momo - Das Rennen bestehen
35.250 - Vertex - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
34.500 - Moog - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
30.000 - Stilo - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
28.500 - BF Goodrich - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
27.000 - Racetech - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
24.750 - SNAPON - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
22.500 - Hella - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 4
22.500 - HRE - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
22.500 - OMP - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
21.000 - Magneti Marelli - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
21.000 - OMEX - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
21.000 - Penske - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
21.000 - Sparco - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
20.250 - Mintex - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2 ohne Schäden
19.500 - ARAI - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
18.750 - Corebeau - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
18.750 - Eibach Springs - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
18.000 - AVO - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5 ohne Schäden
18,000 - Goodyear - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 6 ohne Schäden
18.000 - Perrin Performance - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
17.250 - Tracktive - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
16.500 - JANSPEED - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
16.500 - Lunati - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
16.500 - Reddot - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
13.500 - OHLINS - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
13.500 - SPIDI - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
12.000 - Dastek - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
11.250 - ALTA Mini Performance - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
11.250 - BERIK - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
11.250 - EASY CAR - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 4
11.250 - Kappa - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
11.250 - LEDA - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
7.875 - Dunlop - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
7.500 - Firestone - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
6.750 - Goodrige - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
5.250 - Cobra - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
4.500 - AVON - Das Rennen bestehe ohne Schaden
3.750 - BILSTEIN - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.750 - DIE - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.750 - Direzza - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.750 - Holset - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
3.750 - INTERCOMP - Das Rennen bestehen
3.750 - Lucas Oil - Das Rennen bestehen
3.750 - OZ Racing - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.225 - AutoBild - Das Rennen bestehen
3.150 - LUK - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
3.000 - ARMOR ALL - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
3.000 - Collins Performance - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
3.000 - Quickshift - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
2.850 - Revolution Parts - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
2.700 - APS - Das Rennen bestehen
2.700 - Bride - Das Rennen bestehen
2.700 - Fila - Das Rennen bestehen
2.700 - Flowtech - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
2.625 - Compomotiv - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
2.550 - Autronic - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
2.250 - AKR Apovic - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
2.250 - RaceParts - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
2.250 - Supersprint - Das Rennen bestehen
2.175 - Micro Dynamic - Das Rennen bestehen
2.100 - ARLEN NESS - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
2.100 - Wolf AEN - Das Rennen bestehen
2.025 - EVO - Das Rennen bestehen
1.875 - SRBPOWER - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
1.800 - Zender - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
1.650 - ADVANTI - Das Rennen bestehen
1.650 - INJEN - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
1.425 - DOUBLE Red - Das Rennen bestehen
1.350 - MiniChamps - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
1.350 - Spax - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
1.200 - Prolong - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5




*Liste2-Fahrzeuge @xTc:* (klick für Link)


Spoiler



Fahrzeug (Klasse)
*U.S.A*
Saleen S7R (GT1)
Dodge Viper SRT-10 (Pro Muscle)
Ford Mustang GT-R Concept (Pro Muscle)
Chevrolet Camaro Concept (Pro Muscle)
Dodge Challenger Concept (Pro Muscle)
Ford Boss 302 Mustang (Pro Muscle)
Ford Doran JE4 (Prototyp)
Jupiter Eagleray MK5 (Crashderby)
Plymouth AAR Cuda (Pro Muscle)
Chervolet Lacetti (Touring Cars)
Pontiac GTO ( Drift)
Dodge Charger SRT-8 (Drift)
Panoz Esperante (GT2)
Chervolet Corvette C6-R (GT1)
Chervolet Corvette C5-R (GT1)

*Europa*
Dallara Formula 3 (Formel 3)
JRC FJ1000 (Formula 1000)
BMW 320SI (Touring Cars)
TVR Tuscan Challange (Club GT)
Spyker C8 Spyder (GT2)
Lamorghini Murielago R-GT (GT1)
Aston Martin DBR9 (GT1)
Courage C65 (LMP2)
Lola B05/50 (LMP2)
Audi R10 TDI (LMP1)
Courage LC70 (LMP1)
Creation A/06H (LMP1)
Lola B06/10 (LMP1)
Koenigsegg CCGT (GT1)
Koenigsegg CCXR (Prestige)
Pagani Zonda R (Prestige)

*Japan*
Madzda RX-7 FD35 (Drift)
Toyota Soarer (Drift)
Subaru Impreza (Drift)
Toyota Corolla AE86 (Drift)
Nissan Skyline GT-R Z-Tune (Pro Tuned)
Nissan Silvia S15 (Drift)
Nissan 350Z (Pro Tuned)
Honda NSX-R (Pro Tuned)
Toyota Supra MK4 (Pro Tuned)
Madzda 787B (Prototyp)
Nissan R390 GT-1 (Prototyp)

Nochmal ein big THX @ xTc für seine Arbeit


*
Video's*
1. Trailer-Schadensmodell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaM4OOSZ2-E



**Achtung-Update**

Es ist ein neuer Patch erschienen v1.2
Download bei Gamershell

Fixed/fügt hinzu u.a:

-Bugs in der Spieler-Ansicht
-behebt Abstürze beim schließen des Spiels
-fügt Track-IR-Support hinzu
-Änderung bei Punkte vergabe bei Online-Rennen

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## STSLeon (15. Juni 2008)

So, was mich ein bißchen stört, ist dass man, anders als in DiRt, sein Auto zwischen den Rennen nicht reparieren muss. Das ist nen bißchen schade. 

Mein Team heißt Circuits Bandits und mein Fuhrpark umfasst relativ viele Autos. Wobei mein absoluter Liebling der Nissan Skyline ist.


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> So, was mich ein bißchen stört, ist dass man, anders als in DiRt, sein Auto zwischen den Rennen nicht reparieren muss. Das ist nen bißchen schade.
> .



Ja das wäre echt cool gewesen hätte das Feature auch in Grid Einzug gehalten...
Da das Schadensmodell ja recht ausfürlich ist und die Gegner(meiner Meinung nach) machmal etwas aggressiv sindund du ihnen oder sie dir schonmal ans Blech gehen,käme das reparieren in der Box cool/authentischer rüber.

Was haltet ihr eig. von der "Wiederholung's-Funktion"??


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juni 2008)

Man sollte auf jeden Fall mal sinnvolle Mods vorstellen:

PCGH - News: PCGH-Tuning für beste Performance und Optik mit Race Driver GRID
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Noch mehr Tuning-Tipps für Race Driver: Grid

Dann natürlich den aktuellen Patch-Status, die wichtigsten Links (Grid-Forum bei Codemasters plus weitere) usw.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Juni 2008)

Die Wiederholungsfunktion finde ich geil, wenn ich auf einer aussichtslosen Position liegen (bin nur Singleplayer-Zocker) dann setz ich die Karre gern mit voller Absicht und voll Speed gegen die Wand und seh mit den Crash in aller Ruhe an. So im Rennen verwende ich sie nicht, weil das Spiel einen Tick zu einfach macht.


----------



## Fransen (15. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Man sollte auf jeden Fall mal sinnvolle Mods vorstellen:
> 
> PCGH - News: PCGH-Tuning für beste Performance und Optik mit Race Driver GRID
> PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Noch mehr Tuning-Tipps für Race Driver: Grid
> ...



Ok werde ich berücksichtigen
Soweit ist er jetzt fertiggestellt für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich weiterhin gerne offen.

P.S Könnte ein Admin/Moderator die Überschrift wohl ändern in "[Sammelthread] RaceDriver:Grid" ??


----------



## Fransen (16. Juni 2008)

*push* Keiner mehr da, der seinen Senf dazu geben möchte


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Juni 2008)

Ich muss sagen, der Einzelspieler ist langweilig geworden, bzw. der MP bockt einfach mehr. Bin da aber noch ziemlich "Noob" wenns nach den Rängen geht. Ich komm zur Zeit einfach zu nichts 

Hat schon jemand interesante Mods getestet/entdeckt?


----------



## etakubi (16. Juni 2008)

Ist auf jeden Fall nen Game was man länger spielt und was eine gute Grafik aufweist, es ist endlich mal eine Konkurrenz für NFS auch wenn so manche Sachen vllt. noch fehlen.
Ich persönlich nutze die "Grid:Realismus Mod & Grid: Mod-Pack", kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein paar kleine Tipp's zu RD:Grid von mir.

Vielleicht sind sie ja nützlich, wenn nicht dann halt nicht. 

* Wenn nach 3 Rennen immer Le Mans ansteht, startet dort. Das Geld ist leicht verdient.

* Sobald Ihr ein Auto habt mit dem Ihr in Le Mans starten könnt tut das. Ihr verdient damit mehr Kohle, als wenn Ihr für ein fremdes Team startet.

* Sobald Ihr einen Teamkollegen habt, startet erst recht mit dem eigenen Auto in Le Mans.

* Schaut regelmäßig nach euren Sponsoren. Nehmt immer die, die euch am meisten Geld geben.

* Sobald Ihr 1.000.000 Globale Skillpunkte habt, bekommt Ihr automatisch alle Lizenzen und Ihr könnt in der Weltweiten Liga starten.

* Wenn Ihr knapp bei Kasse seit, kauft euch ein Auto was Ihr auch bei anderen Meisterschaften verwenden könnt. z.B der Aston Martin GT1 oder der Nissan Skyline.

* Nicht immer ist das teuerste Auto das beste. Schaut euch die Strecken vor beginn an. Ein Auto mit enormer Höchstgeschwindigkeit bringt euch bei einem enge Stadrkurs wenig.

* Tourenwagen sind nicht aus Zucker. Diese können schonmal den ein oder anderen Rämpler ab. Wer die WTCC kennt, weiß wovon ich spreche.

* Den Gegnern einen kleinen "Schubser" mitgeben hat noch niemandem geschadet. Doch bitte vorsichtig und nicht mit der Brechstange.

* Formelauto's oder Prototypen sind teilweise wie rohe Eier zu behandeln.

* Einige Auto's mögen Curb's überhaupt nicht, z.B. der TVR für die Sport GT Klasse. Andere wiederrum haben kein Problem mit Curb's wie z.B. der Saleen S7R.

* Für den Anfang tut es ein "Gratis" Teamkollege. Ihr solltet euch aber schnellstmöglich einen besseren zulegen. Es zahlt sich aus.

* Bedenkt das ein Teamkollege nur ein KI-fahrer ist. Manchmal müsst Ihr ihm den Weg an die Spitze freuräumen. 

* Mit bedacht fahren, viele Gegner lassen sich vor Kurven auf der Bremse überholen. So kommt Ihr am schnellsten vorran.

* Wenn Ihr alle Rennen einer Area und der Lizens erfolgreich bestritten habt, macht den "Direktvergleich" mit dem dort besten Team. Es winken gute Sponsoren und nette Geldbeträge.


----------



## Budweiser (17. Juni 2008)

Darf man ne art Werbung machen für eine  andere Page ?Ist eine große Liga manche werde sie kennen .


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

So, dann nochmal ein paar Emotionen von mir.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Weltweit-Stufe. Diese schaltet Ihr mit 1.000.000 Skillpunkten frei. Wie man sieht, hab ich dort schon alle Meisterschaften gewonnen. Daher darf ich nun....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... den Direktvergleich gegen Ravenwest fahren. Zu gewinnen gibt es fette 15 Millionen. Das Rennen kann nur auf der Stufe "Experte" gefahren werden.

Ich fuhr und gewann.... Abspann.  Damit hat man das Spiel quasi durch. Alle Auto's werden freigeschaltet. Daher hier ein paar Schmuckstücke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Salleen S7R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corvette C6-R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Monster: Lamorghini Murcielago RGT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Creation CA/06H


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

Ein paar Bonus Auto's gibt es natürlich auch die nach Spielende freigeschaltet werden  Diese könnt Ihr nicht verkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nummer 1: Ford Mustang GT-R Concept im "Ebay Motors" Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nummer 2: Aston Martin DBR9 im "Play.com" Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nummer 3: Pagani Zonda R im "Philips" Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nummer 4: BMW 320SI im "gamestation" Style




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nummer 5: BMW 320SI im "Buchbinder" Style



Gruß


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2008)

@xtc schicke Garage hast du da
Vorallem der Aston Martin DBR9 ist ne Wucht


----------



## HESmelaugh (17. Juni 2008)

Gibt es bei der Vollversion von GRID die Möglichkeit, Replays aufzuzeichnen und später wieder abzuspielen? Im Idealfall so, dass sie als Benchmarks benutzt werden können? Danke für die Info.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2008)

Leider kann man keine Replays speichern. Das ging bei den DTM Race Driver 1-3 und Colin Spielen leider auch nicht.


----------



## HESmelaugh (17. Juni 2008)

Ach, schade. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2008)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Ach, schade. Danke für die Info.



Falls du die Replay's außerhalb von Grid apspielen möchtest, zeichne sie doch mithilfe von Fraps auf


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Juni 2008)

Das währe zwar ne Möglichkeit, aber so kann man es nicht als Benchmark nutzen.


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2008)

Budweiser schrieb:


> Darf man ne art Werbung machen für eine  andere Page ?Ist eine große Liga manche werde sie kennen .



Klar darfst du


----------



## Lucky.Smile (17. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein Prachtexemplar, passend zur EM angepinselt 

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-715208/Unbenannt.JPG.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2008)

Meine Auto's sind auch ganz aktuell zur EM in den Deutschlandfarben gehalten 
-->> und mit der Nummer meines Lieblingsspielers^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

So, hier auch nochmal etwas von mir. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ford Mustang GT-R Concept




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toyota Supra MK-4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Aston Martin DBRS.  Einfach ein geiles Auto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Königsegg CCRX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da freut sich das Konto. Ein Sieg von mir.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, zockt sich Grid mit Pad viel besser? Also ich @keyboard kanns mir vorstellen.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

So, ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht alle meine Sponsoren auf zu listen. Solltet Ihr noch einen Sponsor haben der noch nicht in der Liste steht, bitte eine PN an mich. In die PN dann den Sponsornamen, den Betrag und die Bedingung. Eine ganze Liste ist schöner als immer wenn da noch ein Post hinter hängt mit z.B. "ich hab da noch einen...." Danke.

Grid Sponsoren Liste

Betrag / Sponsor / Bedingung

150.000 - Bang & Olufsen - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
142.500 - Bridgestone - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
135.000 - Castorl - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
133.500 - Philips - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1 ohne Schäden
121.500 - Vodafone - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
120.000 - ADVAN - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
102.000 - Reuters - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
97.500 - Acer - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
93.000 - Kenwood - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5 ohne Schäden
82.500 - Bell - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2 ohne Schäden
75.000 - AMD - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5 ohne Schäden
75.000 - Brembo - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2 ohne Schäden
67.500 - DHL - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
67.500 - Valvoline - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
63.000 - QUAIFE - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
52.500 - AT&T - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
52.500 - Max Power - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
45.000 - Bose - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
45.000 - Toyo - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäde
42.000 - Yokohama - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
41.250 - Auto Express - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
39.000 - Last Minute - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
37.500 - Fidanza - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
37.500 - Volk - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
36.500 - Virgin - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
36.000 - Momo - Das Rennen bestehen
35.250 - Vertex - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
34.500 - Moog - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
30.000 - Stilo - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
28.500 - BF Goodrich - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
27.000 - Racetech - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
24.750 - SNAPON - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
22.500 - Hella - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 4
22.500 - HRE - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
22.500 - OMP - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
21.000 - Magneti Marelli - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
21.000 - OMEX - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
21.000 - Penske - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
21.000 - Sparco - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
20.250 - Mintex - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2 ohne Schäden
19.500 - ARAI - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
18.750 - Corebeau - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
18.750 - Eibach Springs - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
18.000 - AVO - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5 ohne Schäden
18,000 - Goodyear - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 6 ohne Schäden
18.000 - Perrin Performance - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
17.250 - Tracktive - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
16.500 - JANSPEED - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
16.500 - Lunati - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
16.500 - Reddot - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
13.500 - OHLINS - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
13.500 - SPIDI - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
12.000 - Dastek - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
11.250 - ALTA Mini Performance - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
11.250 - BERIK - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
11.250 - EASY CAR - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 4
11.250 - Kappa - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
11.250 - LEDA - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
7.875 - Dunlop - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
7.500 - Firestone - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
6.750 - Goodrige - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
5.250 - Cobra - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 2
4.500 - AVON - Das Rennen bestehe ohne Schaden
3.750 - BILSTEIN - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.750 - DIE - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.750 - Direzza - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.750 - Holset - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
3.750 - INTERCOMP - Das Rennen bestehen
3.750 - Lucas Oil - Das Rennen bestehen
3.750 - OZ Racing - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
3.225 - AutoBild - Das Rennen bestehen
3.150 - LUK - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
3.000 - ARMOR ALL - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
3.000 - Collins Performance - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
3.000 - Quickshift - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
2.850 - Revolution Parts - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
2.700 - APS - Das Rennen bestehen
2.700 - Bride - Das Rennen bestehen
2.700 - Fila - Das Rennen bestehen
2.700 - Flowtech - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
2.625 - Compomotiv - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
2.550 - Autronic - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
2.250 - AKR Apovic - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3 ohne Schäden
2.250 - RaceParts - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
2.250 - Supersprint - Das Rennen bestehen
2.175 - Micro Dynamic - Das Rennen bestehen
2.100 - ARLEN NESS - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
2.100 - Wolf AEN - Das Rennen bestehen
2.025 - EVO - Das Rennen bestehen
1.875 - SRBPOWER - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
1.800 - Zender - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 1
1.650 - ADVANTI - Das Rennen bestehen
1.650 - INJEN - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
1.425 - DOUBLE Red - Das Rennen bestehen
1.350 - MiniChamps - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 3
1.350 - Spax - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5
1.200 - Prolong - Zieleinfahrt mindestens auf Position 5


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2008)

Vollständige Autoliste aus RD:GRID

Fahrzeug (Klasse)

*U.S.A*
Saleen S7R (GT1)
Dodge Viper SRT-10 (Pro Muscle)
Ford Mustang GT-R Concept (Pro Muscle)
Chevrolet Camaro Concept (Pro Muscle)
Dodge Challenger Concept (Pro Muscle)
Ford Boss 302 Mustang (Pro Muscle)
Ford Doran JE4 (Prototyp)
Jupiter Eagleray MK5 (Crashderby)
Plymouth AAR Cuda (Pro Muscle)
Chervolet Lacetti (Touring Cars)
Pontiac GTO ( Drift)
Dodge Charger SRT-8 (Drift)
Panoz Esperante (GT2)
Chervolet Corvette C6-R (GT1)
Chervolet Corvette C5-R (GT1)

*Europa*
Dallara Formula 3 (Formel 3)
JRC FJ1000 (Formula 1000)
BMW 320SI (Touring Cars)
TVR Tuscan Challange (Club GT)
Spyker C8 Spyder (GT2)
Lamorghini Murielago R-GT (GT1)
Aston Martin DBR9 (GT1)
Courage C65 (LMP2)
Lola B05/50 (LMP2)
Audi R10 TDI (LMP1)
Courage LC70 (LMP1)
Creation A/06H (LMP1)
Lola B06/10 (LMP1)
Koenigsegg CCGT (GT1)
Koenigsegg CCXR (Prestige)
Pagani Zonda R (Prestige)

*Japan*
Madzda RX-7 FD35 (Drift)
Toyota Soarer (Drift)
Subaru Impreza (Drift)
Toyota Corolla AE86 (Drift)
Nissan Skyline GT-R Z-Tune (Pro Tuned)
Nissan Silvia S15 (Drift)
Nissan 350Z (Pro Tuned)
Honda NSX-R (Pro Tuned)
Toyota Supra MK4 (Pro Tuned)
Madzda 787B (Prototyp)
Nissan R390 GT-1 (Prototyp)


----------



## HERZOGvonFRANKEN (18. Juni 2008)

Servus Leutz

hab mir auch mal den Abspann angeguckt !!!!!

Dass war doch wiedermal so´n "Endgegner" wie man´s noch von den alten Ballerspielen kennt.


----------



## HERZOGvonFRANKEN (18. Juni 2008)

@  $Lil Phil$

Ich zock mit´n dem  -Logitech WingMan Action-Pad  und bin sehr Zufrieden damit. 
Mein Kumpel hat ein anderes Pad vom gleichen Hersteller ... und mit dem geht´s nit gscheit.  

Das Problem ist .... das man das Teil im Game nicht so "Feinjustieren" kann wie etwa bei GTL.


----------



## Budweiser (18. Juni 2008)

Also und zwar rede ich von der ESL Eletronic Sports League vieleicht kennt der eine oder andere sie schon .Da wird es bald einen Liga start geben mit interessanten Preisen sie hier :

Electronic Sports League - Germany

Also jeder der Interesse hat einfach anmelden und mitzoggen bei fragen mich anschreiben .

Sofern ihr wirklich gut seit suchen wir auch Grid Fahrer für unseren Clan .


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Juni 2008)

Budweiser schrieb:


> ...........
> Sofern ihr wirklich gut seit suchen wir auch Grid Fahrer für unseren Clan
> ......... .



lool..sofern..nunja ich bin NICHT gut aber ich spiele das Spiel sehr gerne...

Immer diese Clans..mein Schwippschwager schwärmt auch von einem..=/BTC/=...lool

Finden sich bestimmt Interresenten

*******************

Aber echt geile Auto`s hbat iht und vor allem schon durch gespielt...dat dauert bei mir noch...

Spielt ihr eigentlich auch online ??


----------



## Budweiser (18. Juni 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> lool..sofern..nunja ich bin NICHT gut aber ich spiele das Spiel sehr gerne...
> 
> Immer diese Clans..mein Schwippschwager schwärmt auch von einem..=/BTC/=...lool
> 
> ...



Naja da wir von aineX die im E-Sport tätig sind müssen schon drauf achten das wir gute Leute an Land ziehen die auch Erfolge in der ESL erzielen können .Im E-Sport hängt schon ein bissi Geld hinten dran da kann man sowas nicht unbedingt als Fun zählen wie du es machst was natürlich auch nicht schlimm ist .


----------



## Fransen (18. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> So, ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht alle meine Sponsoren auf zu listen.



Dass nen ich mal saubere Arbeit
Und dass mit den Autos und Strecken noch dazu, super


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Dass nen ich mal saubere Arbeit
> Und dass mit den Autos und Strecken noch dazu, super



Vielleicht kannst du im ersten Post jeweils einen Link zu den Bonus Auto's, den Sponsoren und der Fahrzeugliste einbaun. Fänd ich spitze von dir


----------



## Fransen (18. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du im ersten Post jeweils einen Link zu den Bonus Auto's, den Sponsoren und der Fahrzeugliste einbaun. Fänd ich spitze von dir



Klar doch, wird erledigt

*Edit*
Hab sie jetzt komplett auf den ersten Post gelegt+Link, hoffe, dass war so in Ordnung


----------



## esqe (18. Juni 2008)

Nun ist er ja komplett . Das du relativ spät dran bist, hat immerhin den Vorteil, das die Mods schon sehr ausgereift sind. Siehe hier
und hier. Sie finale Version von dargo und BeetleatWar ist bugfrei!

Gruss


----------



## StellaNor (18. Juni 2008)

49,58G - einem BMW scheint das nicht gut zu bekommen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Juni 2008)

50G?
Da hab ich schon mehr geschafft


----------



## StellaNor (18. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich bin halt bekannt als äußerst vorsichtige Fahrerin


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2008)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin halt bekannt als äußerst vorsichtige Fahrerin



Hat da nicht mal wer was gesagt?!?!


Frown am Steuer 

Nene, ist ja nur Spaß 

Aber 45G is ja echt noch wenig.... Ein Abflug mit über 400 is cool


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. Juni 2008)

Naja, ob mit 50G oder mit 80 - das Resultat ist gleich...
In Grid bin ich mal mit 280KM/H gegen irgendeine Kante gekommen - der Flug war atemberaubend. Und die hinter mir (online) ham sich ganz schön gewundert warum es Autos regnet


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Naja, ob mit 50G oder mit 80 - das Resultat ist gleich...
> In Grid bin ich mal mit 280KM/H gegen irgendeine Kante gekommen - der Flug war atemberaubend. Und die hinter mir (online) ham sich ganz schön gewundert warum es Autos regnet



Hammer.....  mit 420 nen Gegner angetitscht... und dann in die Wand gefedert.... 181,xx G Der Flug nach dem Einschlag war der Hammer.... 

Auto natürlich schrott

Also wenn man was zerstören will, es geht


----------



## Lucky.Smile (18. Juni 2008)

Hat grad jemand Lust mal ne Runde online zu daddeln? TS hab ich auch da. 

Lucky


----------



## Lucky.Smile (21. Juni 2008)

Ein Freund von mir hat beim installieren dieses Problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hammer.....  mit 420 nen Gegner angetitscht... und dann in die Wand gefedert.... 181,xx G Der Flug nach dem Einschlag war der Hammer....
> 
> Auto natürlich schrott
> 
> Also wenn man was zerstören will, es geht



Ich hatte mal dank Audi R10 und einer Wand über *530G*!!!!! 

Kein Scherz


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

Wetter nei, wenn meine HDD da is und die Schulaufgaben rum sind, muss ich des überbieten


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

So, ich habs nun ganz durch. Trotzdem gibt es ein paar Dinge die mir auffallen.

Ich finde in keiner Serie den Porsche GT3. Ich kann wenn ich mit meiner Karriere spiele nicht mit einem Porsche als Team in z.B. Le Mans starten. Auch in allen anderen GT2-Klassen wo ich mir mein Auto aussuchen kann, sprich nicht ein bestimmtes vorgeschrieben wird, wählen. Im Einzelrennen ausserhalb der Karriere kann ich mit dem Porsche fahren. Auch in der Karriere wenn ich entsprechene Fahrerangebote bekomme.

Weiterhin finde ich doof das man bei Einzelrennen die Gegneranzahl nicht erhöhen kann. Ich finds öde nur gegen 17 zu fahren. Ein paar (viele ) mehr wären schon nicht schlecht.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (5. Juli 2008)

Es wird wahrscheinlich gegen ende der kommenden Woche ein neuer Patch (V1.2) veröffentlicht.

*Race Driver: GRID - Patch V1.2-Changelog*

Online-/Multiplayermodus-bezogene Änderungen:
-Die Liste der Sitzungen läuft jetzt nicht mehr über
PC-spezifische Änderungen:
-Beim Schließen des Spiels wird kein Fehler mehr generiert
-TrackIR wird unterstützt
-Es werden mehr Online Erfahrungspunkte verteilt für das Abschließen von langen Rennen
-Sitzungen können nun mit Assists An oder Aus erstellt und gesucht werden
-Einige Geräte mit eigen-generierter Actionmap-Einstellung, inklusive dem Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2, werden jetzt korrekt erkannt
-Das Starten von GRID konnte bei bestimmten Systemen zwar im Task Manager auftauchen, aber nicht wirklich starten - jetzt startet es auch!
-Mehr Online-Events (Die Auswahl lässt sich jetzt scrollen)
Xbox 360-spezifische Änderungen::
-System Link-Sitzungen werden jetzt auch gefunden, wenn man vorher nach Onlinesitzungen gesucht hat


Quelle: News: Race Driver: GRID - Infos zum Patch V1.2 für PC und Xbox 360 - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

Da die Redaktion ja bei der News für den Sammelthread immer die selben Bilder nimmt, hab ich mir gedacht, "Mensch, machste den mal nen paar Bilder." Vielleicht nutzt Ihr sie ja, immer die selben is ja öde. 

Mache später nochmals welche.


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

Und noch ein paar.

Gruß


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

Und noch ein paar.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

Schöne Bildschirmschüsse. Der Aston Martin sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## Fransen (7. Juli 2008)

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass in dem Teaser von dem ich die Bilder im 1. Post habe, ein Ferrari F430 (Reihe 10)enthalten ist

Im normalen Spiel ist aber doch keiner
Wo ist er geblieben??

@xTc schicke Autos hast du da mal wieder

*Edit* Unten mal ein größeres Bild aus dem Teaser


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Schöne Bildschirmschüsse. Der Aston Martin sieht echt schick aus.



Danke. Wenn Ihr nochmal Werbung für den Sammelthread macht, dürft Ihr die Bilder gern nutzen. 



Fransen schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, dass in dem Teaser von dem ich die Bilder im 1. Post habe, ein Ferrari F430 (Reihe 10)enthalten ist
> 
> Im normalen Spiel ist aber doch keiner
> Wo ist er geblieben??
> ...



Danke. 

Ne den F430 hats leider nicht ins Spiel gebracht. Selbst der Porsche ist da nen problematisches Auto.


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Ich liebe das Spiel mit einigen Schönheitsfehlern.

Nur als Beispiel - wenn man beim 24h Rennen einen Scheinwerfer defekt hat und man beim Blick nach hinten auch die eine Lampe nicht mehr sieht (kaputt) sieht man auf der Straße trotzdem den Schein von beiden Lampen.
Die Schatten sind im Stillstand auch...naja.

Aber trotzdem geiles Spiel - kommt in mein Review.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

So, ich hab nochmal ein paar hochgeladen. 

Viel Spaß beim ansehen. Zum letzten sag ich nix.  

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub Ferrari hat die Lizenz verweigert, nachdem sie die Crashs gesehen haben. 
Evtl. Gibts aber bald Custom Cars. GriD ist ja modbar wie auch Dirt. also zumindest Texturen sind machbar und wurden auch schon verändert. Gibts bei Dirt Mods, wo neue Automodelle dazukommen?

Das mit dem Porsche hat mich auch gewundert, man kann ihn ja als Gastfahrer benutzen, aber selber kaufen ist nicht?! 

BTW: Ich hab den Onlinemodus kürzlich mal getestet, macht schon auch sehr viel Spaß. allerdings gibts fast immer Idioten, die beim Start versuchen, alle zu crashen, oder sich irgendwo platzieren, um den Führenden zu killen. Das schmälert den Spielspaß natürlich.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> BTW: Ich hab den Onlinemodus kürzlich mal getestet, macht schon auch sehr viel Spaß. allerdings gibts fast immer Idioten, die beim Start versuchen, alle zu crashen, oder sich irgendwo platzieren, um den Führenden zu killen. Das schmälert den Spielspaß natürlich.



Das war bei Race Driver 2 und 3 nicht anders.  Wer nicht gut fahren kann, packt die Brechstange aus. 


Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

Naja, dass einem beim Überholen mal ein Rempler mitgegeben wird oder ein nachfolgender Fahrer einem in ner Kurve ins Heck rauscht ist ärgerlich aber unvermeidbar, sind ja Spieler und keine Rennfahrer (wobei, Montoya ist Rennfahrer und hat auch oft genug abgeräumt... ).
Aber wenn ich sehe am Start wie Vor mir einer direkt nach links lenkt, seinen Nebenmann rammt und dann in die Wand kracht, dann ist das kein Fahrfehler oder so, das ist "griefing". Der demoliert sein eigenes Auto ja mutwillig, um anderen den Spielspaß zu versauen. Ich hab auch einmal einen Fahrer neben der Strecke warten sehen, der dann versuchte, einen Vorbeifahrenden zu rammen.

Solche Leuten gehören doch an den Ohrwascheln gepackt und man ordentlich mit der Stahlbürste gekämmt...


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Auf ein Neues.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Here we go again. 

Joa das mit den Crashkids ist schon schlimm. Aber wofür gibt es den in RD:Grid extra ein Crashderby?!  Ich wäre ja mal für ein PCGH-Crashderby.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2008)

Ha bin ich dabei aber erst muss ich mir mal die Vollversion laden
(bei Steam natürlich)


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ha bin ich dabei aber erst muss ich mir mal die Vollversion laden
> (bei Steam natürlich)



Na, vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr. Mit zwei Leuten hat das ganze auch keinen Sinn.

Ich hab mal kurz ein Crash-Derby gefahren. Natürlich gibt es auch wieder ein paar (45) Bilder.  Diesmal brauchte ich sogar nicht versuchen das Auto heil zu lassen.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

Die nächsten 15. Wenn diese Bilder nicht Lust auf mehr machen? Autos zerlegen ohne wenn und aber.  Kost ja nüschts.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

So und nun die letzten 15 vom Derby.  Hoffe ja nur, das dies nicht als Spammen angesehen wird.


----------



## kry0 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel das Teil auch ununterbrochen... AAAAABER.. eine sache fehlt mir!

Die Crashderbys machen ja unheimlich spass... nur warum keine Bowls da eingebracht wurden, sind mir schleierhaft  

so nach dem motto, der letzte gewinnt 
Ich habe diesen Modus in Destruction Derby 1+2 geliebt


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

Lang lang ists her,  da hat PCGH mal auf der Main ein Mod-Pack für bessere Texturen vorgestellt. 

Habe mir jetzt mal die Mod runtergeladen und getestet und muss sagen phääät.  Schaut noch geiler aus.

Wer es mal selber testen möchte klickt hier.

Hab die Modifikation wieder rausgenommen, da ich noch ein paar Bench'es machen muss. Danach kommt die Modifikation wieder rein und wird auch dauerhaft drin bleiben. Hab nur keine lust ganzen Benches nochmal zu machen. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

Gerade ebend ist auf der Main eine News zum neuen Patch 1.2 erschienen.

PCGH - Downloads: Download: Patch 1.2 für Race Driver: Grid



> Der Parch 1.2 behebt Bugs in der Spieler-Ansicht, entfernt diverse Abstürze beim Schließen des Spiels, fügt Track-IR-Support hinzu und nimmt Änderungen an der Punktevergabe für Online-Rennen vor.



Den Patch könnt Ihr über PCGH laden oder bei einer dieser Quellen:

Race Driver: GRID v1.2 Patch @ Gamershell.com

Race Driver: GRID v1.2 Patch @ 4players.de


Gruß

Channellog:


> Change-Log Patch #2
> 
> Fix for sessions list overflow and missing characters in front end.
> Fix for errors generated on game shutdown
> ...


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Juli 2008)

So, habs vor ner Woche abgeschlossen. Das Rennen gegen Ravenwest zum Schluss ist extreeem schwierig, wie ich finde.

Das ist die LeMans Strecke ohne Schikanen in einem Koenigsegg. Hab nur gewonnen, weil ich den Typen auf einer Geraden hab rankommen lassen, um ihn dann in die Bande zu drücken. Is ein bissel gecheatet, aber ich hatte nach über 10 Versuchen einfach keinen Bock mehr.

Nun sind alles Wagen plus ein paar Bonuskarren mit Sonderlackierung freigeschalten. Nun gehts ans Online-Zocken, macht verdammt viel Spaß. Vor allem die Derby-Rennen


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> So, habs vor ner Woche abgeschlossen. Das Rennen gegen Ravenwest zum Schluss ist extreeem schwierig, wie ich finde.



Och, finde ich jetzt nicht so. Ist doch eigentlich ganz chillig. Blöd ist nur, die Kiste ist auf der Geraden so am Limit. 



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Nun sind alles Wagen plus ein paar Bonuskarren mit Sonderlackierung freigeschalten. Nun gehts ans Online-Zocken, macht verdammt viel Spaß. Vor allem die Derby-Rennen



Jap, die Bonus-Auto's sind schon echt nice. Das mit den Online-Rennen ist so eine Sache. Viele fahren mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen und holzen alles weg, was vor ihnen ist. Ich mein, okay, einen kleinen Stubser mitgeben das ist okay, aber vor einer Kurve nicht bremsen und voll drauf zimmern geht garnicht. 

Dafür finde ich gut das es die Crashderby's gibt. Da kann man so richtig zu langen. Dann kann es aber passieren das man das Ende des Rennens leider nicht mitbekomment.  Also gilt auch da, etwas Vorsicht.


----------



## Digger (20. Juli 2008)

hi, ich hab mal ne frage, weiß wer wie man diesprache ändern kann?
ich hab grid auf meiner 2. hdd und nachdem ich auf der 1. xp neuinstalliert habe, hat sich die sprache im game von deu auf eng gewechselt !?! im gameordner habe ich auch die laguagedatein gefunden(is nich so schwer, die haben nen extre ordner) ach außerdem hatte ich vorher der neuinstallation vergessen mein savegame zu speichern - nich soo schlimm - und jetzt starten grid halt mit nem neuen savegame in englisch !


----------



## heroe (27. Juli 2008)

Moin Gemeinde,
habe mir jetzt auch GRID zugelegt und auch gleich ein Problem...

Mein neu erworbenes Logitech Formula Force EX wird erstens nicht automatisch erkannt und zweitens funzt das FF nicht 

Ok, die Steuerung kann man manuell eingeben, aber Force Feedback geht trotzdem nicht. Gepatcht ist das Game - Version 1.2 Was also tun?

lg


----------



## lordofthe1337 (27. Juli 2008)

hast du die software von logitech installiert?
ohne die läuft gar nix! is bei meinem momo racing FF auch so!
die software ist außerdem noch ziemlich zickig, das kotzt richtig an


----------



## heroe (27. Juli 2008)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> hast du die software von logitech installiert?


Hab ich noch nicht, werd ich aber gleich mal antesten.



> die software ist außerdem noch ziemlich zickig, das kotzt richtig an


 Das ist der Grund, warum ich es noch nicht getan hab. Solange es bei Logitech ohne geht, reicht mir immer Plug and play... 

Danke


----------



## heroe (27. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, mit der neuesten Version klappt alles bestens. Jetzt muss ich noch rausfinden, wo der zweite Gang ist...


----------



## mayo (28. Juli 2008)

hi zusammen,

ich hab auch ein kleines prob mit GRID. Ich bin zu geizig um mir ein neues x360 pad für den PC zu holen. Also zocke ich GRID mit einem uralt 2 Achsen Digital Trust Pad. Geht mit XPADDER auch sehr gut. Nur ist ddie Lenkung in langen schnellen Kurven mehr als dürftig. 

Während Gegner an mir vorbeiziehen können auf Vollgas Kurve (LeMans, Mailand usw.) Wird mein Wagen immer nach Außen getragen und  ich muss ziemlich stark abbremsen....

K.A. ob es am Pad liegt oder ob man nur mit einem Lenkrad vernünftig lange Kurven meistern kann..

Vllt. kennt ihr etwas ähnliches..... Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Physik. Das ist schon klar 

mayo


----------



## KoRsE (28. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ist das auch so... Und ich hab das X-Box 360 Gamepad... Denke dasses am Fahrzeug liegt, hat einfach nicht genug Grip und Abtrieb in den langgezogenen Kurven

MfG


----------



## mayo (29. Juli 2008)

Genkidama schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch so... Und ich hab das X-Box 360 Gamepad... Denke dasses am Fahrzeug liegt, hat einfach nicht genug Grip und Abtrieb in den langgezogenen Kurven
> 
> MfG



mist.. die KI fahrer scheinen keine grip probleme zu haben auf langgezogenen kurven.....


----------



## KoRsE (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Rat für mich. Hab gestern mal versucht, GRID mit meinem 7900GTX SLI zu spielen, war nicht möglich! Schon im Menü war ein starkes Flimmern und Flackern zu sehen, als ich dann ein Rennen gestartet hab, war alles vorbei. Pixelfehler ohne Ende (hab leider keinen Screenshot zur Hand), konnte nicht mal mehr die Strecke erkenne.

Jemand eine Idee wie man das beseitigen könnte? Deaktiviere ich SLI, läuft das Spiel einwandfrei.
Mein Sys: Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2600 Mhz, 2 GB RAM, Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe MoBo, 2x 7900 GTX mit aktuellstem nvidia-Treiber.

Vielen Dank schon mal!

MfG


----------



## Fransen (29. Juli 2008)

So habe RaceDriver :Grid auch durch

Da mein Gamepad den Geist aufgegeben hatte, musste ich auf Ersatz warten

Aber jetzt ist es geschafft

Auf geht's zu den Online-Rennen


----------



## heroe (2. August 2008)

*Grid*

Ich bin zwar nicht der schnellste, aber bei den G-Werten scheine ich ganz gut zu liegen 

Hat jemand mehr?


----------



## push@max (6. August 2008)

Hat schon jemand von euch die Ultra High Mod getestet? 

Wie siehts da vielleicht mit der zusätzlichen Belastung aus?


----------



## Digger (6. August 2008)

also ich hab den vorhn mal angeschmissen und der hat mich sofort von 55fps auf unspielbar runtergezogen wenn alle neuen featrues an sind. ich kann zwar zocken, aba nich mehr auf vollen details. 
UND sonen riesigen unterschied merk ich dadurch auch nich, da ich soweiso nich alles anmachen kann.


----------



## push@max (6. August 2008)

wow, das ist ja übel, erinnert mich ein wenig an Crysis


----------



## Fransen (6. August 2008)

Ich habe sie auch schon getestet und muss sagen, dass sie meine FPS auch ins unspielbare gerissen haben

-->> Das "mehr an Grafik" ist sehr schön(vor allem die überarbeiteten Texturen), aber für mich leider nicht zu genießen, da das Rennenfahren mit 10fps nicht gerade sehr viel Spass macht

-->>Da haben wir dann endlich nen Grund, Papa neue Hardware aus den Rippen zu leiern


----------



## Adrenalize (6. August 2008)

Welche Version denn? Ich hab mal mal Ultra_High_V9e rein, sah ihmo ein wenig besser aus und lief fps-mäßig aber fast so gut wie vorher, definitiv spielbar.

Hab aber schon gehört dass der Mod je nach Version mal schlimm und mal weniger schlimm reinhauen soll. Den Realismus Mod mit weniger Gelbstich fand ich auch nett, aber leider war mir das Bild vom Kontrast her zu dunkel. dunklere stellen soffen da total ab in Richtung schwarz.


----------



## xTc (6. August 2008)

Ich hatte mal eine "Ultra High" drinne.  Die hat alles in den Keller gezogen.  Da hat selbst das Menü geruckelt.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (7. August 2008)

heftig, heftig 

Scheint in Mode zu sein, PC-Zerstörer MODS zu entwickeln


----------



## Digger (7. August 2008)

hmm ich hab mir mal eben den neuen patch gezogen 1.2, 

ABER er sagt mir er findet kein grid auf meinem rechner !!
ich hab grid auf meiner 2. hdd installiert. hab aber keinen startmenu-eintag mehr da ich auf meiner haupt-hdd inzwischenzeit mal xp neuinstalliert hab.

weiß einer wie ich den patch trotzdem installieren kann?


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. August 2008)

das einfachste ist du installierst grid nochmal und kopierst aus deinen eigenen dateien die safegames wieder drüber, dann den patch drauf und los gehts =P


----------



## Mindfuck (10. August 2008)

Was mich ein wenig nervt ist das der drift multiplikator bei 99x stehenbleibt so kann man maximal 250.000.000 punkte machen, in meinen augen ist das ein bug!


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (13. August 2008)

Darf ich mal Fragen: Was macht die NOS flasche da? Wenn das spiel selber nicht mit Nitro kommt  oder is das ein Easteregg?? Wenn ja... schade  Es ist ne Dodge Viper...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

Das ist ja mal lustig 

Schade das man kein NOS einsetzten kann, hätten sich die Programmierer schenken können...oder kann man doch irgendwie das Gas einspritzen lassen?


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

@ *Frag - 4 - One [Dima]* :

Bei machen Autos gibt es einen "Speed Boost". Wenn du in die Steuerungs-Einstellung schaust findest du unter Taste "B" Boost. Leider kann ich dir aber nicht sagen welche Autos über einen solchen "Boost verfügen.


Gruß


----------



## Digger (13. August 2008)

ah genau das wollt ich grad schreiben. 
schon komisch mit dem speed boost !?!  mich würd schon interessieren bei welchen autos das geht. am naheliegendsten wären die japan-autos


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (13. August 2008)

sorry... aber ich hab sowas nicht wie "B" Boost?! unter Steuerungseinstellungen steht bei mir nichts.


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

Frag - 4 - One [Dima] schrieb:


> sorry... aber ich hab sowas nicht wie "B" Boost?! unter Steuerungseinstellungen steht bei mir nichts.



Also das gibt es ganz sicher.  Hab mal nen Screeny gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tippe mal auf Drift-Autos, Japan-Renn-Klassen oder eventuell Formel 1000, also das die einen _Boost_ haben. Weil GT und Trourenwagen haben es nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Cheater! 

Muss nächstes Mal gucken, ob ich sowas auch habe. Hast du die EU-Version? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (13. August 2008)

kann es sein das ich erst dann noch patchen muss? Ich hab das nämlich noch nicht gemacht


----------



## holzkreuz (16. August 2008)

Seitdem ich Vista 64bit drauf hab, stürzt mein GRID nachdem ersten Rennen immer ab...

Woran kann das liegen?
Den aktuellsten Patch hab ich installiert.


----------



## xTc (16. August 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Seitdem ich Vista 64bit drauf hab, stürzt mein GRID nachdem ersten Rennen immer ab...
> 
> Woran kann das liegen?
> Den aktuellsten Patch hab ich installiert.



Alle Treiber aktuell? Denn ich habe auch Vista x64 und habe garkeine Probleme.


Gruß


----------



## holzkreuz (16. August 2008)

Jopp alles aktuell...^^

Ich werds nochmal neu installieren, und dann beide Patches installieren..
vielleicht gehts ja dann^^

Am xbox 360 controller kanns wohl auch nich liegen?


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

Ich hab mir heute mal ein neues Design spendiert.  Aus Grün/Schwarz-Nanoxia-Style wurde was anderes.

Das hier gefällt mir am besten. Hab ich mir auch an Spiele-PC als Hintergrund-Bild gemacht. Die Räder stehen so cool in der Luft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

Nicht verkehrt.

Aber mit eingeschalteten Scheinwerfern wäre es noch geiler geworden.


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht verkehrt.
> 
> Aber mit eingeschalteten Scheinwerfern wäre es noch geiler geworden.



Sag mir wie man die einschaltet und ich mache das es neu.  Wäre mir neu wenn man das Licht einschalten könnte.


Gruß


----------



## ahe1977 (19. August 2008)

Hi 

weiß vielleicht einer von Euch wie ich die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 bekomme.
geht max 1280x1024.

Danke


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute mal ein neues Design spendiert.  Aus Grün/Schwarz-Nanoxia-Style wurde was anderes.


Rot-weiss hat was. 
So ähnlich hab ich das auch umgestylt vor Kurzem. Erst wollte ich einen Gulf-Look, also hellblau mit dem markanten orangenen Streifen in der Mitte, aber die Blautöne gefielen mir nicht.
Das mit dem weißen Acer-Schriftzug sieht klasse aus bei dir!


----------



## xTc (20. August 2008)

*@ Adrenalize:*

Schöne Bilder. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das bei der Konsole die Kamera besser filmt. Naja, ich hab auch noch welche. 

*Einfach Kult!:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2008)

Bei der Konsole? Meine Bilder sind PC-Version. Mir kommen die ja immer etwas unscharf vor, hab mich vorher schon gewundert, ob deine nicht einen Tick schärfer sind irgendwie.

Hast du irgendwelche Mods drauf? Ich hab mal den Ultra_high V9e draufgemacht und den Kameramod für Vogelperspektive. Realismus-Mod und AI_Mod V5 hab ich wieder runter. Die Farben wurden zwar realistischer, aber dunkle Stellen soffen ins schwarz ab. Und die KI fuhr nur noch irgendwie und nicht mehr Ideallinie...

Bein den zig Ultra-High-Versionen weiß ich auch nicht, welche was macht. Bei manchen soll es ja unspielbar langsam werden. Bei der 9e hab ich nicht viel gemerkt.


----------



## xTc (20. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei der Konsole? Meine Bilder sind PC-Version. Mir kommen die ja immer etwas unscharf vor, hab mich vorher schon gewundert, ob deine nicht einen Tick schärfer sind irgendwie.
> 
> Hast du irgendwelche Mods drauf? Ich hab mal den Ultra_high V9e draufgemacht und den Kameramod für Vogelperspektive. Realismus-Mod und AI_Mod V5 hab ich wieder runter. Die Farben wurden zwar realistischer, aber dunkle Stellen soffen ins schwarz ab. Und die KI fuhr nur noch irgendwie und nicht mehr Ideallinie...
> 
> Bein den zig Ultra-High-Versionen weiß ich auch nicht, welche was macht. Bei manchen soll es ja unspielbar langsam werden. Bei der 9e hab ich nicht viel gemerkt.



Mh okay, ich bin auf "_Konsole_" gekommen, da du ganz andere Knöpfe hast im Video-Modus. Sprich du hast da nicht F2, F3 ect. stehen sondern andere.... 

Ich habe keine Mods drauf, habe Ingame 8xMSAA und im Treiber 16xAF bei einer Auflösung von 1280*1024. Ich glaub, ich schmeiß nachher mal ne Qualitäts-Mod drauf.

Wo bekomm ich die "_Ultra_high V9e_"-Mod den her?


Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2008)

Ach so. 
Ich habe ein XB360 Pad für PC gekauft als mein letztes Gamepad verreckte. Das wird von diversen Games automatisch erkannt und die Tasten werden dann angezeigt. Grid ist eins davon. Teilweise habe ich auch Keyboardkeys in der Anzeige, wenn ich zuviel auf der Tastatur rumdrücke in den Menüs. 

Zu den Mods...
Schau mal hier: 3DCenter Forum - Race Driver: GRID-MOD
Drago's Mod dürfte der sein, der die einzelnen Strecken realistischer "belichtet", also mehr weißes Licht und weniger Gelbstich. War mir aber in einigen Szenen zu dunkel...
Ich werde da mal die neue Version testen, mittlerweile ist er ja bei 1.0 final.

Von Beetlewar1977 sind die anderen Mods.
*Kamera V3* ermöglicht so eine Heli-Kamera-Ansicht
*Ki_V5* lässt die KI etwas mehr Aggro fahren, dafür hat Beetle glaubich den Rubberband aus (KI Fahrer werden nicht mehr schneller wenn sie hinter dir sind). Gibt aber Ärger beim Onlineplay wegen den Zeiten, wenn man die KI moddet.
*Ultra High* ist der Mod, der die Grafiksettings noch etwas tweakt. Aktuelle ist V10, gibts aber wohl nur hier: 3DCenter Forum - Race Driver: GRID-MOD - Seite 37
Enhanced Ultra 1.0 setzt die Details aller Autos höher. Kostet wohl einen Schwung fps.
*Sicher Patch* sind die Originalfiles gepackt, so dass man selber keine Backup anlegen muss, wenn man was moddet.
*Basspatch* lässt vermutlich die Motoren mehr blubbern. Hab ich auch noch nicht probiert.
Wie man auf den letzten Seiten des threads lesen kann arbeitet Beetlewar gerade an V11 des Mods und versucht, Sonnenreflexionen auf die Autos und deren Scheiben zu bekommen.


----------



## xTc (20. August 2008)

Okay, thx.

Ich ziehe mir mal den Basspatch und den Enhanced Ultra und berichte dann. Ich hoffe die Autos schauen noch etwas besser aus. 



Gruß


----------



## xTc (21. August 2008)

So, ich habe gestern Abend noch die "Mods" getestet. 

Der Basspatch ist ganz nett. Es "brummt" nun etwas dumpfer und kräftiger. Auch "hämmert" ein V8-Motor nun etwas mehr. Sehr nice. 


Bei der Enchanced-Mod konnte ich nun nicht so den Unterscheid finden.  Ich meine aber das die Reflektionen am Auto besser sind. Das Licht fällt viel besser auf die Autos.

Ich werde aber noch weitere Mods testet.


Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (21. August 2008)

Ich hab auf die schnelle ein paar Unterschiede rausgepickt. Immer links das Bild ohne Dargos Mod rechts das mit (Und ultra high V10).
Allerdings überwiegend Le Mans bei Nacht. mit dem Mod ist es etwas dunkler. Und das Blooming fällt weg.


----------



## xTc (21. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hab auf die schnelle ein paar Unterschiede rausgepickt. Immer links das Bild ohne Dargos Mod rechts das mit (Und ultra high V10).
> Allerdings überwiegend Le Mans bei Nacht. mit dem Mod ist es etwas dunkler. Und das Blooming fällt weg.



Okay, da erkennt man es schon deutlich. Die Mod werd ich dann wohl auch nochmal testet. 

Das im dunkeln schaut viel viel besser aus.  Jetzt noch ne richtige Sound-Mod und dann ist das Spiel echt ideal. Ich brauchs laut und heftig.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (24. August 2008)

wie wirkt sich die MOD auf die FPS aus?

Aufgrund meiner Hardware muss ich auf jeden Frame achten, sieht aber verflucht gut aus!


----------



## Adrenalize (24. August 2008)

Dargos Realismus Mod nicht, würde ich sagen, da er nur ein paar Parameter in der Lighting-config ändert, daher ist der Patch auch so klein. die Graka muss immer noch dasselbe berechnen, nur Kontraste und Farben sind halt etwas realitätsnäher. Sollte nichts kosten...

Der Ultra-High Patch fügt weitere Optionen ins Ingame-Menü ein, also bei Details und schatten noch Stufen wie Ultra high oder teils auch konkrete Werte (steht in der readme). Somit hat man die Möglichkeit, das recht genau zu dosieren.
Ich hatte laut Fraps bei den Screenshots ca 40-45fps mit meiner 8800GTS, die Framerate war ziemlich stabil.


----------



## xTc (25. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> wie wirkt sich die MOD auf die FPS aus?
> 
> Aufgrund meiner Hardware muss ich auf jeden Frame achten, sieht aber verflucht gut aus!



Also die Mods die ich gestetet habe waren jetzt nicht so Performance-Lastig. Teilweise hat man sie garnicht gemert. Ich sage mal wenn es schlimm kommt hast du 10fps weniger.... Juckt mich aber nicht wirklich, da ich teilweise immer um die 80 bis 90 habe.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (25. August 2008)

okay, ich werde das mal probeweise ausprobieren...vielleicht bleibt es noch in Grenzen.


----------



## xTc (26. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> okay, ich werde das mal probeweise ausprobieren...vielleicht bleibt es noch in Grenzen.



Also die Mods die ich hatte ziehen jetzt nicht so viel Performance. Einige Seiten vorher hat jemand ja einen Link zu all den Mods gepostet. Bei den Mods die ich getestet habe waren die Originaldaten von Patch 1.2 mit dabei, so konntest du das normale wiederherstellen.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (26. August 2008)

Mit meinem P4 @3,36GHz, einer HD3850 und 2GB DDR333 muss ich auf jeden Frame achten 

Aber keine Sorge, wenn Nehalem auf dem Markt ist, kommt dann *das* Update bei mir...ich erhoffe mir einen spürbaren Leistungsspung


----------



## Digger (27. August 2008)

so jetzt prahl ich mal ein wenig 

hat wer mehr zu bieten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (27. August 2008)

Knappe 700G 

Wie haste das den angestellt? Ich glaub da kommt so schnell niemand drüber.


Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (27. August 2008)

Ich hab mal 680G geschafft auf der alten Le Mans Strecke. Kommt halt sehr auf den Aufprallwinkel und die Stelle an, wo das Auto getroffen wird.

Aber 688G ist schon extrem, ich glaube viel mehr geht nicht. Selbst bei Topspeed im Audi ist man meist drunter.
Respekt!


----------



## Digger (27. August 2008)

hehe

joho Audi R10 TDI. ich bin auf der normalen LeMans strecke gefahren. man kommt j auf der alten auch nich auf höhere Vmax. ich hab eig frontal die erste schikane auf der langen graden gebumst. und wie man sieht mit 400km/h


----------



## xTc (27. August 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> joho Audi R10 TDI. ich bin auf der normalen LeMans strecke gefahren. man kommt j auf der alten auch nich auf höhere Vmax. ich hab eig frontal die erste schikane auf der langen graden gebumst. und wie man sieht mit 400km/h



Ich prüfe das gleich mal ebend.  Wenn ich Grid installiert bekomme. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Sag mir wie man die einschaltet und ich mache das es neu.  Wäre mir neu wenn man das Licht einschalten könnte.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Weiß ich doch.
Ärgert mich auch, dass das Licht automatisch eingeschaltet wird und man es nícht manuell machen.

Daher, mach doch mal so ein Foto bei Dämmerung oder so.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. August 2008)

Müssen Astronauten eigentlich mehr aushalten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der arme Kerl im Auto. Von 400 auf 0 in einer Sekunde. 
Das Letzte, das ihm durch den Kopf ging, war der Frontspoiler.


----------



## push@max (27. August 2008)

Das ist heftig und damit hälst Du den Rekord...ein kleiner Wettbewerb hier


----------



## Digger (27. August 2008)

neiiiiin  ok die competition kann beginnen 

aba ich glaub bei 10 g stirbt man sowieso

edit:
na dann leg ich doch nochmal nach  zu erst hab ich 690,90 geschafft doch dann konnt ich nochmal drauflegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aba es wird auch nich mehr al 398 kmh angezeigt, obwohl es ja 418 sind


----------



## xTc (27. August 2008)

Mein System zickt gerade, aber bezüglich der "_G's_":



> In Deutschland darf bei Fahrgeschäften ein Grenzwert von 6 g nicht überschritten werden. Bei dieser Belastung kann bereits Nasenbluten auftreten.
> 
> Ab 8 g sind Schleudertraumata oder gar Knochenbrüche zu befürchten, ab 10 g kann man schon bei kurzer Einwirkung (weniger als einer Sekunde) in Ohnmacht fallen. 14 g kann zum Tode oder zu schweren Verletzungen führen, selbst bei trainierten Kampfpiloten. Diese trugen die extra dafür gedachten G-Hosen, heutzutage Libellen, welche jedoch nur begrenzte G-Kräfte aushalten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. August 2008)

Warte, da oben hatten wir fast 700. Sollte Nasenbluten geben.


----------



## Digger (27. August 2008)

naja bei 691G flutscht dir wahrscheinlioch das hirn durch die nase rause


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. August 2008)

Ach nicht - da "verspringt" dir der ganze Schädel. Da kommst du als Hackfleisch raus (sofern du überhaupt noch rauskommst - natürlich nicht mit eigener Kraft, du bist ja tot xD).


----------



## DanielX (27. August 2008)

Hy, hab gerade Grid auf dem Rechner von nem Freund von mir gesehen und obwohl er nur ca. 24fps hatte lief es sehr flüssig.

Davon war ich schon was überrascht, scheint mal sehr schön programmiert worden zu sein.

Die meisten Spiele machen mit 24fps nicht soviel Spaß.


----------



## push@max (28. August 2008)

Nur so zum Vergleich, wenn ein F1 voll in die Bremsen steigt sind das 5G, ein PKW schafft bei einer Vollbremsung höchstens 1,5G bis 2G und wer das schon mal gemacht hat...das zieht ganz ordentlich.

Bei 700G würd ich locker sagen das man eine tote Leiche ist


----------



## Adrenalize (28. August 2008)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die Ausgabe des Spiels da realistisch ist. Vermutlich sind 700G ein Wert, den die Enterprise hat, wenn sie aus Warp9 rausgeschleudert wird.


----------



## Fransen (28. August 2008)

Beim Beschleunigen in der F1 können bis zu 5G auftreten.

14G sind normalerweise schon tödlich....

Der höchste bis jetzt gemessene Wert wurde von Greg Moore 1999 in der US Cart Serie erreicht, 160g in der Spitze bei einer Geschwindigkeit von über 300 Km/h.

Hier das Crash Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tl-6oqN0i4


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich - ich wills mir gar nicht ansehen. *grusel*


----------



## DanielX (28. August 2008)

Hier mal zudem was ein Mensch so aushalten kann:



> Stapp glaubte daran, dass die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Menschen während seiner Versuchsreihen noch nicht erreicht war und deutlich höher als angenommen lag. Im Jahr 1954 beschleunigte er in einem Lauf (mit Blick in Fahrtrichtung) auf 632 mph (ca. 1017 km/h) und ließ sich in 1,4 Sekunden vollständig abbremsen. Dabei wirkte im Augenblick der maximalen Abbremsung die 46,2-fache Erdanziehungskraft (also 46,2 g), sowie für ganze 1,1 Sekunden am Stück 25 g.



Solange eine hohe g-Zahl nicht lange wirkt kann der menschliche Körper extremst viel aushalten.

Link

PS: so krank muss man erstmal sein^^


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (30. August 2008)

moin ich habe nen neuen rekord

*691.51*


mfg


----------



## Digger (30. August 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin 

aba trotzdem glückwunsch


----------



## xTc (30. August 2008)

Der_Terminator08 schrieb:


> moin ich habe nen neuen rekord
> 
> *691.51*
> 
> ...



Bö, heftig. Mir fehlt noch der genaue Feinschliff um über 690G zu kommen.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Bei 700G würd ich locker sagen das man eine tote Leiche ist


 
Das kommt immer darauf an, wie lange die G-Kräfte wirken und ob es positive oder negative sind.
Negative sind übrigens viel ätzender als positive.

Greg Moore ist 1999 in Fontana mit 300 Sachen in eine Betonmauer gefahren und gestorben. 
Auf ihm lasteten damals 468G für 0,83 Sekunden.

Richie Hearn ist an gleicher Stelle ein paar Runden zuvor ebenfalls in die Mauer gefahren, auf ihm lasteten 513G, aber nur für 0,06 Sekunden.
Er hatte nicht mal ne Schramme.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (31. August 2008)

hi
danke
ichbereite jetzt ein video vor und zwar mache ich stunts also saltos spins und so. mal gucken wie es wird.

mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (31. August 2008)

Stunts? 
Klingt interessant! Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (1. September 2008)

ich bin halt NOCH ein noob wird mein erstes selbstgebasteltes video sein.


----------



## Tyler76 (3. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs
So mal mein screen von Grid zwecks G-Kräfte aber glaub mehr is beim besten willen nicht drin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. September 2008)

Willkommen @ PCGHX

Wo ist denn der Screen ?


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Beim Beschleunigen in der F1 können bis zu 5G auftreten.
> 
> 14G sind normalerweise schon tödlich....
> 
> ...


+++auuu man er ist im Krankenhaus verstorben...+++


wieviel Saison habt ihr zum Durchzocken gebraucht, also alle Titel? und welcher Wagen ist für Les Mens empfehlenswert?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wieviel Saison habt ihr zum Durchzocken gebraucht, also alle Titel? und welcher Wagen ist für Les Mens empfehlenswert?


Wenn du gewinnen willst, Audi R10 
Ich habs mit keinem anderen der LM1-Wagen geschafft, an den Werksaudis dranzubleiben.

Meine Empfehlungen:
GT2: Spyker
GT1: Aston Martin (damit hab ich es sogar geschafft die anderen Astons abzuhängen)
LM2: Courage? (Hab ich ehrlich gesagt ausgelassen und gleich für LM1 gespaart)
LM1: Audi


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

danke dir schonmal...mein Konto ist voll werde ich wohl mal einkaufen gehen...wieviel Saison braucht man ungefähr bei mittlerer Spielleistung wie ich...


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (3. September 2008)

hi Leute ich habe nen neuen G Rekord!!!!!!
Bi mir wird da irgendwie 399 km/h angezeigt.

Ich habe *692.69* und 692.30 . Screen kommt gleich muss noch mittagessen

Edit 1: So Leute jetzt bin ich wieder da. Hier sind meine beiden screens. Und mein video lade ich jetzt in youtube hoch.

Edit 2: Video ist online YouTube - RACE DRIVER GRID STUNTS

mfg


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

Das Video ist cool ...wie viele Versuche hast du gebraucht um die Stunts zu schaffen?


----------



## Adrenalize (5. September 2008)

Ja, wirklich ein cooles Video mit netten Schrauben und Saltos!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. September 2008)

Hi ich hab woll einen neuen G-Rekord. Bei mir wird auch nur 399 km/h angezeigt.

Ich bin mit Hilfe von NOS mit 693.34G gegen eine Mauer gefahren!!!

PS: ich weiß noch nicht so richtig wie ich hier Bilder reinstelle. Deshalb hab ichs nur im Anhang.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (6. September 2008)

NOS?
wo haste das denn her. also ich habe so was net.  Wenn du das spiel ja durchspielst dann bekommst du ja cheats. ISt es das BOOST? aber wenn ich das benutzen will dann finde ich in der steuerung keine taste dafür.


mfg


----------



## Filico (6. September 2008)

hm, bei mir kam da nichts ala "Sie haben das Spiel zu 100 % abgeschlossen" oder so. Da muss ich noch mal nachschauen


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (6. September 2008)

du gehst auf optionen und dann auf bonus codes und dann kannst du halt einstellen welche du on oder off haben willst


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. September 2008)

Ja NOS = Boost und nachdem ich mit der Karriere (alle Wettkämpfe) komplett fertig war muss man bei den Bonuscode "Speed Boost" oder "Schutzschild" halt was man will anschalten und auf der Taste "B" befindet sich dann der Boost für jeden Wagen.


----------



## doNmartinez (6. September 2008)

Sers, ich hätte da ein Problem mit Grid, dass mir bisher keiner lösen konnte. Also, bei mir startet Grid in allen Versionen (1.0-2) nicht richtig. Es erscheint zwar im Task Manager, aber verschwindet sofort wieder. Zu sehen bekomme ich nur das Race Driver Grid Logo, dann kurz einen schwarzen Bildschirm und dann wieder den Desktop.
Die verwendete Hardware ist: Ein E8400 auf einem Gigabyte EP45-DS3, befeuert von 4*1024MB DDR2-800 Ram. Dann wäre da noch eine XFX 8800gtx und eine Creative X-Fi Elite Pro. Das ganze läuft unter Windows XP Prof SP3 und allen aktuellen Treibern.
Noch etwas am Rande: Dirt, dass ja auf der gleichen Engine basiert startet auch nicht, erscheint aber auch im Task Manager. Ausserdem habe ich das gleiche Problem mit Track Mania Nations Forever.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, weil ich endlich Grid spielen möchte.


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (6. September 2008)

neu installieren?? anderes fällt mir jetzt nich ein. du hast ja alle aktuellen treiber


mfg


----------



## doNmartinez (7. September 2008)

Also, nach langem hin und her, hab ich jetzt scheinbar den Kreis der schuldigen eingegrenzt. Es liegt scheinbar an der Soundkarte in Kombination mit dem Chipsatz. Deaktiviere ich die Soundkarte, funktionieren alle Spiele. Sobald sie wieder aktiviert ist, passiert das gleiche wie vorher, die Spiele starten nicht.
Das gleiche Problem habe ich allerdings auch mit dem Onboard Sound. Ist er aktiviert gehen sie nicht, sobald er deaktiviert ist gehen sie wieder.

Gruß doN.


----------



## xTc (7. September 2008)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Ja NOS = Boost und nachdem ich mit der Karriere (alle Wettkämpfe) komplett fertig war muss man bei den Bonuscode "Speed Boost" oder "Schutzschild" halt was man will anschalten und auf der Taste "B" befindet sich dann der Boost für jeden Wagen.



Ich hab mir die "Cheats" gerade mal angesehen und muss sagen so toll sind die auch nicht. Aber wer's brauch soll Sie nutzen. Ich brauchs jedenfalls nicht.



Gruß


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (7. September 2008)

Ich habe speed boost eingeschaltet in diesem menü, aber es funtzt net. wenn ich ein rennen fahre füllt sich so ne leiste neben dem tacho und mehr passiert da nicht. Könnt ihr mir da vll weiterhelfen?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (8. September 2008)

Normalerweise füllt sich die Leiste wie du schon gesagt hast beim Start-Countdown und brauchst nur noch "B" (Boost-Taste) drücken und hast dabei ne bessere Beschleunigung. Wenn die Leiste dann lehr ist füllt die sich wieder auf.


----------



## endgegner (8. September 2008)

Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht GRID durch zu zocken?


----------



## Digger (8. September 2008)

bei mir hats 18 oda 19 saisons (is das so richtig bei mehrzahl ) gedauert


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (8. September 2008)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Normalerweise füllt sich die Leiste wie du schon gesagt hast beim Start-Countdown und brauchst nur noch "B" (Boost-Taste) drücken und hast dabei ne bessere Beschleunigung. Wenn die Leiste dann lehr ist füllt die sich wieder auf.


 
Das is es ja wenn ich auf B drücke pasiert nichts


----------



## .::ASDF::. (8. September 2008)

Hast du das vielleicht auf eine andere Taste verlegt?


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

mir ist was doofes Passiert ich habe gegen Ravenwest das Sponsorenduell auf Welt ausversehen auf Profi gezockt...und geschafft oder wird es automatisch so eingestellt..?vorher war ja alles auf normal..


----------



## Adrenalize (9. September 2008)

Ja, das wird so eingestellt und man kann es nicht leichter fahren. soll ja eine Herausforderung sein.


----------



## endgegner (9. September 2008)

ich habe mal eine frage?
ich möchte von xp auf vista umsteigen aber ich habe jetzt die ganzen Rennergebnisse von GRID auf xp und wenn ich vista drauf mache muss ich doch alles löschen!
Kann ich das was ich imoment gespeichert habe bei grid kopieren und wenn ich vista drauf mache wieder beim ordner savegame einfügen?


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

es sei du installierst alles paralell, wie es geht bitte suchen und die Savegames kopierst du in das neue Windows fertig..


----------



## endgegner (9. September 2008)

Okay danke


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

endgegner schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine frage?
> ich möchte von xp auf vista umsteigen aber ich habe jetzt die ganzen Rennergebnisse von GRID auf xp und wenn ich vista drauf mache muss ich doch alles löschen!
> Kann ich das was ich imoment gespeichert habe bei grid kopieren und wenn ich vista drauf mache wieder beim ordner savegame einfügen?




Einfach im entsprechendem Verzeichnis einfügen. Macht keinen Unterschied ob du nun XP oder Vista benutzt.


*@ endgegner:*

Ich habe ein paar Tage gebraucht. Ich habe aber auch jeden Tag nur ein paar Rennen gemacht. Zum Schluss habe ich einfach nur auf "_durchspielen_" gespielt. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> soll ja eine Herausforderung sein.



Für mich ist Ankommen schon eine Kunst. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

meine Empfehlung zum Fahren wenn man nicht auf Lenker steht: XBox360-für Windows..dann kommt auch der Andre an..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. September 2008)

*beleidigt-sei*

Naja, ich will mal mein Problem schildern.

Ich habe ein 2-in-1-Controller (PS2/PC) und den nutze ich eigentlich auch immer. Nur habe ich seit neustem ein Problem. Obwohl der linke Analogstick genau in der Mitte ist, zeigt er mir das ein wenig nach links an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dann den Stick aber nur einmal berühre und an der Position nichts ändere, kann es sein, dass dann wieder alles normal ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder auch andersrum. -.-

Kurzum: Ich fahre auf der Gerade und plötzlich gehts nach rechts. 

Brauche unbedingt einen neuen bzw. sollte mal den PS2-Controller samt USB-Adapter wieder reaktiveren. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. September 2008)

Sowas ist natürlich sehr hinderlich


----------



## Gast3737 (10. September 2008)

@andre da musst du nicht beleidigt sein. es liegt eindeutig an dem ollen **2 controller...das möchte ich besser nicht ausschreiben..mag diese marke überhaupt nicht..seit ich mein xbox360 pad habe, mag ich MIcrosoft wieder ganz doll.die qualität ist sowas von gut! fast so doll wie zu win 98 zeiten...


----------



## xTc (10. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @andre da musst du nicht beleidigt sein. es liegt eindeutig an dem ollen **2 controller...das möchte ich besser nicht ausschreiben..mag diese marke überhaupt nicht..seit ich mein xbox360 pad habe, mag ich MIcrosoft wieder ganz doll.die qualität ist sowas von gut! fast so doll wie zu win 98 zeiten...



Übertreib ma nich hia. 

Ich hab es mal mit meinem Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2 getestet und das geht auch gut. 

Obwohl ich GRID schon ausgelutscht finde.


----------



## Digger (10. September 2008)

hab auch so ein rumblepad 2 cordless, funzt sehr gut. dof find ich nur dass man die steuerung im logitech programm eeinprogrammieren muss, und man das nich im game machen kann, ich recht aufwendig so.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Übertreib ma nich hia.
> [..]



 meine  zu Microsoft ist nach 6 Jahren wieder neu aufgeflammt. vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur  oder träume grade..


----------



## Fransen (11. September 2008)

Ich habe es mit einem Logitech Chillstream durchgezockt.

Am Schluss hatte aber der linke Analog Stick einen Schaden....
....er gab selbständig Gas und stand dabei halb auf der Bremse. 

Bei Dirt jedoch macht er keine Probleme.....


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> meine  zu Microsoft ist nach 6 Jahren wieder neu aufgeflammt. vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur  oder träume grade..


geht mir genauso seitdem ich meinen Wireless 360 Controller habe


----------



## Adrenalize (16. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern Abend nach dem Arbeiten mal noch die neuen Modversionen getestet, allerdings streikte mein DSL als ich uploaden wollte.
Im einzelnen sind das Ultra_high Mod V1.1, der Realismus-Mod mit Reduced Blur sowie eine modifizierte Raceload-Datei. Alle Mods gibt es bei 3DCenter in deren Grid-Modding-thread.

Milano ist ne schöne, halsbrecherische Strecke. 

PS: Auf dem letzten Bild springe ich den auf Platz 1 liegenden an. Hat ihm nicht gefallen.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. September 2008)

Noch paar gemischte Shots. Bei Shibuya leiden einige der Lampen etwas unter dem fehlenden Bloom-Effekten. Da kommt dann die überlle Grundtextur unschön raus, aber lässt sich wohl nicht verhindern.

Die letzen beiden zeigen einen Massencrash, nachdem ich meinen Aston in der Außenbande geschrottet hatte und die Verfolger nicht mehr ausweichen konnten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. September 2008)

Mann, sieht das lecker aus. 

Und schon wieder fange ich an zu zocken.


----------



## xTc (18. September 2008)

*@ Adrenalize:*

Schicke Bilder. Über einen Link wo ich die ganzen Sachen finde, würde ich mich freuen.

Dann screen ich auch nochmal etwas. 


Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (18. September 2008)

Im 3Dcenter sind die Jungs aktuell hier: 3DCenter Forum - Race Driver: GRID-MOD // Teil 2 
Ich hab die Kombo von BeetleatWar genommen, siehe 3DCenter Forum - Race Driver: GRID-MOD // Teil 2 - Seite 2 da hat er auch direkt die Downloadlinks mit dabei.

Anscheinend macht er aber schon weiter und hat jetzt die Zuschauerdetails hoch geschraubt, siehe 3DCenter Forum - Race Driver: GRID-MOD // Teil 2 - Seite 3 und folgende Posts. 

Ach ja: mit der Raceload Datei da können dann wohl keine Zeiten mehr hochgeladen werden, evtl. gehen auch keine ranked online Rennen, also sichert die, bevor ihr sie überschreibt.


----------



## push@max (19. September 2008)

@Adrenalize

Die Bilder sind echt wahnsinn! 

Kanns kaum erwarten bis ich das Spiel endlich so richtig zocken kann.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. September 2008)

Danke für das Lob. 

Ähm, ich hab ein Problem, ich schaffs irgendwie nicht mehr so recht, in den Prototype-Rennen erster zu werden. 
Hatte testweise einen KI-Mod von BeetleatWar installiert und dann mit seinen Sicherungsfiles rückgängig gemacht, aber ich glaube, das ist immer noch schwerer als die normale KI von Codemasters, weil mein Teamkollege, Spezialität Prototype, geht im Audi ab wie Schmitt's Katze. 

Also falls jemand, der nicht an seinem ai-Ordner rumgefummelt hat, mir den mal packen und geben könnte, wäre das supi. 
Edit: Hat sich erledigt, habs neu installiert.


----------



## push@max (20. September 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, kann man sich ab Oktober ein paar neue Fahrzeuge für GRID downloaden.

Die ersten Bilder findet ihr bei PCGames PC Games - Bildergalerie: Race Driver: GRID - Erste Renderbilder der neuen Fahrzeuge erschienen


----------



## Digger (20. September 2008)

ah cool, 

NUR ich wette dass dieses pack min 10€ kosten wird...das gabs auch schon bei test drive unlimited.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. September 2008)

Geht das auch auf gecrackte GRID-Versionen? 

Ne, scherz. Die 10€ wären es mir wert. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (20. September 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass das Download Paket frei für jeden ist.
-->>denn für 8 neue Autos und vllt. 2 oder 3 neue Strecken werden viele nicht bereit sein Geld auszugeben.


----------



## push@max (20. September 2008)

Die sollen sich mal Symbin als Vorbild nehmen, was man da kostenlos an Updates und Modi bekommt ist wahnsinn.


----------



## Digger (20. September 2008)

naja beim sehr erfolgreichen test drive unlimited, warns auch nur um die 10 autos


----------



## Fransen (21. September 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> naja beim sehr erfolgreichen test drive unlimited, warns auch nur um die 10 autos



Bei Test Drive waren es 44 Autos, die durch das kostenpflichtige Update hinzugekommen sind.
Schau' her:

Alfa Brera 
  Audi S6  
Chrysler Crossfire® SRT-6 coupe
Chrysler Crossfire® SRT-6 Roadster
Dino 246 GT   
Dodge Challenger RT
Dodge Charger Super Bee
Dodge Viper SRT-10 coupe
Edonis    
Ferrari 250 GTO
Ferrari 308 GTS Quattrovalvole
Ferrari 512 TR  
Ferrari 612 Scaglietti  
Ferrari Challenge Stradale  
Ferrari F40  
GM (Cadillac®) Cien Concept
GM (Cadillac®) CTS-V  
GM (Chevrolet®) Corvette® C1 1957
GM (Chevrolet®) Corvette® C6 Convertible
GM (Chevrolet®) Corvette® Stingray Convertible 1971
GM (Saturn) Curve Concept
Holden Efigy Concept
Kawasaki Ninja ZX-12R 
Koenigsegg CCR  
Lamborghini Countach 25th anniversary
Lamborghini Gallardo Coupe
Lamborghini Murciélago Roadster
Lexus GS 450h  
Lexus IS 350  
Lexus LS 460 L  
Lexus LS 600h L  
Lexus SC 430  
McLaren F1 GT
McLaren F1 LM
Mercedes CL CLK GTR
Noble M400  
Pagani Zonda C12S Roadster
RUF RGT  
RUF RK Spyder  
RUF Rt 12  
RUF Rturbo  
Spyker C8 Spyder
Spyker C8 Spyder T
TVR T440R


----------



## CeresPK (21. September 2008)

den Sky und den RS4 kannste streichen die wurden per kostenlosen Patch (1.66) hinzugefügt


----------



## Fransen (21. September 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> den Sky und den RS4 kannste streichen die wurden per kostenlosen Patch (1.66) hinzugefügt



Stimmt, da habe ich mich damals wie ein Schneekönig über den RS4 gefreut.
-->>hab ich ganz vergessen...


----------



## Digger (21. September 2008)

oh ok na danbn


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (21. September 2008)

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal. Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload
abload.de - Bilderupload

irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht die thumbs zu verknüpfen


----------



## Adrenalize (21. September 2008)

Wilkommen, Meister! 

Das mit den Thumbs ist nicht deine Schuld, wir haben hier die "keine externen Bildhoster"-Regel, daher werden solche Bilder automatisch durch Links ersetzt. direkets Einbinden wäre auch Traffic-Klau. Wir dürfen direkt die PCGH-Server als Bildhoster missbrauchen, daher Bilder am Besten als anhang hochladen oder eine User-Gallerie anlegen.

Ist blöd für Leute, die in mehreren Foren schreiben und nicht jedes bild zigmal hochladen wollen, aber alles hat irgendwo auch mal Nachteile. vorteil ist halt, dass unsere bilder hier lokal extrem schnell laden und immer sichergestellt ist, dass das Bild erreichbar ist (solange das forum es auch ist )
Im §dcenter schau ich z.b. grad ein Imageshack Bild an, das dauert ewig zum Laden, und bei Abload.de kommt immer diese sch... Flash-Popupwerbung reingesegelt.

PS: Hier z.B. kannst du dein Werk bewundern.


----------



## Kone (21. September 2008)

so hier mal ein wenig kritik am game!
die ki scheint mir stellenweise ein wenig unfair zu sein! 

also wenn so ein computer gesteuerter noob versucht mich zu überholen
(ich weiss nich wieviel rennen mir schon zur sau gegangen sind)
mir direkt ins heck rauscht, ich deswegen in in die mauer knalle und das mit totalschaden!
wenn nich dann zumindest nen dreher !!!

Teilweise in so wichtigen momenten dass ich schon mein fenster aufgemacht 
hatte um meine zocke rauszuschmeissen 

naja das wär auch das einzige was ich an der ki auszusetzen hätte und generell am game...
einfach geil sonst !
grafisch und im gameplay 1A


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2008)

Hm.. Egal welchen Mod ich installiere: Immer startet das GAme und bevor er ins Menü kommt sagt er "GRID hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden". Was ist das für ne Sch....!? Liegt das an Vista x64!?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. September 2008)

Nein, bei mir läuft es ja auch mit Vista64 und den Mods.


----------



## Oliver (25. September 2008)

Flugstunde in Le Mans:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte mal Fraps installieren, gestern einige lustige Unfälle hautnah erlebt


----------



## Adrenalize (25. September 2008)

Fliegst da du oder jemand anders? 
Ich glaube aber die Nissans heben extrem leicht ab, ich hab in Spa mal einen mit dem Audi R10 seitlich gerammt, der ist glatt über meinen Audi drübergeflutscht und hat sofort abgehoben...


----------



## Oliver (25. September 2008)

Meine Kiste ist die orangene, die sich gerade an der Leitplanke verewigt.

Scheint echt komplziert zu sein, im Pulk mit über 400 durch ne leichte kurve zu fahren. Die andere Karre hat sich bestimmt 18 mal seitlich überschlagen bei der Landung.

Fahr mal mit der Kiste über die kleinen Hütchen. Die Dinger solltem im Spiel Abschussrampen heißen.


----------



## Fransen (26. September 2008)

R10 TDI gegen einen Aston Martin DBR ist auch eine gefährliche Mischung.
-->>gerade bei 340 in LeMans auf der geraden.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (28. September 2008)

Bei dem Spiel entdeckt man immer wieder neue Details...
1) Wenn man mal richtig bremst fangen die Bremsbeläge an zu glühen. Das ist zwar nichts besonderes aber ich seh es zum 1. mal in einem Rennspiel.
2) Bei dem Saleen S7R gibt es ein Display um nach hinten zu schauen.

Solche Dinge machen das Spiel noch besser als es schon ist...


----------



## Fransen (28. September 2008)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Solche Dinge machen das Spiel noch besser als es schon ist...



Genau, die Liebe zum Detail macht wirklich Spass, man entdeckt immer wieder neues.


----------



## MoS (28. September 2008)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Bei dem Spiel entdeckt man immer wieder neue Details...
> 1) Wenn man mal richtig bremst fangen die Bremsbeläge an zu glühen. Das ist zwar nichts besonderes aber ich seh es zum 1. mal in einem Rennspiel.
> 
> Solche Dinge machen das Spiel noch besser als es schon ist...


Nein, das gabs auf jeden Fall schon in (einem?) anderen Spiel(en)! Wo hab ich das nochmal gesehen? *grübel* Ich glaube RBR evtl.? Keine Ahnung, habe ich aber auf jeden Fall schon gesehen 

Aber diese Liebe zum Detail finde ich super!


----------



## push@max (28. September 2008)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Bei dem Spiel entdeckt man immer wieder neue Details...
> 1) Wenn man mal richtig bremst fangen die Bremsbeläge an zu glühen. Das ist zwar nichts besonderes aber ich seh es zum 1. mal in einem Rennspiel.



Ich habe glühende Bremsscheiben das erste mal vor ungefähr 5 Jahren in einem Rennspiel gesehen, damals beim 24h Lemans Spiel.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein aktueller Mod-Stand Ultra_High_V12_beta_7.7z - FileFront.com
Ich hoffe das ich mit der V12 die nächste Woche final werde.


----------



## bleedingme (6. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich am WE mal mit dem MP angefangen. Macht ja gut Spaß, bis auf die geistig minderbemittelten Vollpfosten, die unbedingt falschrum fahren müssen. Gut, wenn man anders keine Spielkameraden findet...

Eine Frage:

Hab gemerkt, daß ich nach Abmeldung im Rang zurückgestuft werde. Jemand ne Ahnung, nach welcher Regel das erfolgt? Nur damit ich mich drauf einstellen kann, ob ich mir nun Mühe gebe möglichst aufzusteigen oder einfach drauf pfeiff und ein paar schöne Rennen fahre.


----------



## Sven0815 (11. Oktober 2008)

hab mir das Spiel jetzt mal zugelegt und bin erstmal im SP unterwegs, meine Kritikpunkte:

- der eigene Wagen ist VIEL zu leicht, fahr grad in Japan die GT2 oder wie das heisst (zum Xten mal), wenn ich da beim Überholen die Ideallinie der CPUFahrer kreuze -> Kiesbett, ende. Wenn die anderen Fahrer wenigstens schauen wuerden waer das mit dem Gewicht u.U. ok, aber die ignorieren einen ja konsequent sofern man nicht mim Totalschaden auf der Bahn steht. Da sind mir Sega´s "an der Schnur gezogen"-CPU-Fahrer sogar noch lieber.

- der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird mit dem Realismus 0 angepasst.. schalt ich alle Fahrhilfen ein oder aus, die Gegner sind immer gleich schnell, mein Wagen braucht für die Kurven mit weniger Grip natürlich länger. Ergo muss ich teils mit Fahrhilfen fahren um das Rennen net Xmal neu zu starten, obwohl ich ohne definitiv mehr Spass hätte.

Ansonsten ist´s nen schönes Spiel, nette Grafik, schöne Wagenauswahl, und die Replays sind extrem gut gelungen, da noch ne Speicherfunktion und´s waer perfekt. Bin auf den Onlinemodus gespannt sofern mein Pad die Karriere überlebt^^


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (11. Oktober 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> hab mir das Spiel jetzt mal zugelegt und bin erstmal im SP unterwegs, meine Kritikpunkte:
> 
> - der eigene Wagen ist VIEL zu leicht, fahr grad in Japan die GT2 oder wie das heisst (zum Xten mal), wenn ich da beim Überholen die Ideallinie der CPUFahrer kreuze -> Kiesbett, ende. Wenn die anderen Fahrer wenigstens schauen wuerden waer das mit dem Gewicht u.U. ok, aber die ignorieren einen ja konsequent sofern man nicht mim Totalschaden auf der Bahn steht. Da sind mir Sega´s "an der Schnur gezogen"-CPU-Fahrer sogar noch lieber.
> 
> ...


 Wenn du momentan nur Offline fährst hätte ich ne schwierigere KI in petto.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Oktober 2008)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Hab gemerkt, daß ich nach Abmeldung im Rang zurückgestuft werde. Jemand ne Ahnung, nach welcher Regel das erfolgt? Nur damit ich mich drauf einstellen kann, ob ich mir nun Mühe gebe möglichst aufzusteigen oder einfach drauf pfeiff und ein paar schöne Rennen fahre.


Der Rang bleibt aktuell solange man spielt, wenn man dann rausgeht und paar Stunden später wieder rein, wird einem meist ein niedrigerer Rang angezeigt. anscheinend updaten die Server das nicht ständig sondern in Intervallen. Die Punkte gehen aber nicht verloren sondern werden aufgerechnet.
Ich hab einmal an einem Tag 2mal den selben Rang bekommen, weil die Punkte des ersten Laufs weg waren, am nächsten Tag war ich dann plötzlich schon fast am nächsten Rang dran, die Punkte wurden also schon korrekt aufaddiert und gingen nicht verloren.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

@.::ASDF::.

Schicke Bilder!


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ultra High Mod V12 ist final! Ultra_High_V12_final.7z - FileFront.com


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Ultra High Mod V12 ist final! Ultra_High_V12_final.7z - FileFront.com



Kann man die Unterschiede ausmachen? Es gab aber noch einen anderen Modder, oder?


----------



## bleedingme (14. Oktober 2008)

@Adrenalize

Japp, habs inzwischen gemerkt, trotzdem danke!

@all
Ihr hattet es hier vor ein paar Seiten schonmal von nem Soundmod. Könntet Ihr mir bitte den Link nochmal posten? Irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte bzgl. Problemen damit, SP oder MP?

Was ich ein wenig schade finde, ist daß gerade Ferrari wohl keine Lizenz rausgerückt hat. GT ohne Maranello und Modena ist i-wie bißchen farblos.
Gibt es Neuigkeiten bzgl. zusätzlicher Fahrzeuge?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (14. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Kann man die Unterschiede ausmachen? Es gab aber noch einen anderen Modder, oder?


Ich kenne nur einen zweiten Fred im Codemastersforum in dem die gleichen Dateien wie bei mir stehen


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich leider erfahren habe gibt es mit der V12final Problemw im Onlinemodus. Beim Installieren bitte momentan die 2 Dateien im Stammverzeichnis weglassen.


----------



## push@max (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey, ich kann nun endlich auch GRID zocken....allerdings habe ich jetzt eine Frage, bietet GRID DX10 Support?

Und welche Graphic-MOD würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Fransen (19. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hey, ich kann nun endlich auch GRID zocken....allerdings habe ich jetzt eine Frage, bietet GRID DX10 Support?


Nein, leider nicht.



push@max schrieb:


> Und welche Graphic-MOD würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Ich habe diese hier von BeetleatWar installiert und bin rundum zu frieden.


----------



## Honk53 (3. November 2008)

also ich find das game schon top^^ also is alles super nur beim driften würde ich es vllt noch ein wenig verändern aber sonst ist es super


----------



## push@max (3. November 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> also ich find das game schon top^^ also is alles super nur beim driften würde ich es vllt noch ein wenig verändern aber sonst ist es super



ich spiele es auch gerade und bin nahezu begeistert...macht echt viel Spass und die Grafik haut übel rein!


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2008)

Bei mir ruckelt es irgendwie auf merkwürdige Weise wenn ich die Details auf höher als Mittel stelle. Erst wird das Game irre Langsam und dann will es die verlorene Zeit aufholen und man sitzt aufeinmal in irgendwas drinn (Reifenstapel, Gegner, usw.). Kann mir jemand helfen? Graka ist ne HD3870 mit 512MB, Prozessor nen Q6700, RAM sind 4GB Grakatreiber ist der 8.10. Und ich hab auf menchen Strecken (Spa, Le Mans, Donington und Nürburgring) Grafikfehler (Gebäude/Strecke verschwindet, Dreieckige gebilde zischen durchs Bild).


----------



## push@max (4. November 2008)

ich habe bei GRID die "V12 MOD" installiert, zocke bei 1280x1024 alles @hoch bzw. ultra hoch.

Dabei komme ich mit meinem System bei den Innensicht auf nur 12fps und bei den Außensicht auf 24fps.

Ist das normal, dass das so wenig ist?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (7. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ich habe bei GRID die "V12 MOD" installiert, zocke bei 1280x1024 alles @hoch bzw. ultra hoch.
> 
> Dabei komme ich mit meinem System bei den Innensicht auf nur 12fps und bei den Außensicht auf 24fps.
> 
> Ist das normal, dass das so wenig ist?


Also, wenn du die Schatten/Reflektionen sehr hoch eingestellt hast, ja. Das sind die Einstellungen (abgesehen vomAA) die am meisten Leistung/VRAM kosten. Bei meiner 9600GT ist für den "Spielbetrieb" bei 1536 bei beiden Schluss. Darüber wirds zäh.

PS: AI auf off bringt meines Wissens bei ATI-Karten einiges an Bildqualität bei Grid, da wird ansonsten sehr viel bei der Textrfilterung eingespart.


----------



## Menthe (7. November 2008)

Braucht der V12 Mod viel VRam? Ich hoffe das jetzt bald mal das 8 Ball Update fürn PC kommt, ich will endlich Mc Laren fahren xD


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (7. November 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Braucht der V12 Mod viel VRam? Ich hoffe das jetzt bald mal das 8 Ball Update fürn PC kommt, ich will endlich Mc Laren fahren xD


Nur wenn man(n) ihn auskostet 
Wie gesagt, Schatten und Reflektionen fressen unheimlich, da werden anscheinend unkomprimierte Texturformate benutzt. Ansonsten auch auf Karten mit 256/512MB kein Thema.


----------



## Menthe (7. November 2008)

Ok klingt ja gut. Danke. Aber das 8 Ball Update kann echt mal kommen


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (7. November 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ok klingt ja gut. Danke. Aber das 8 Ball Update kann echt mal kommen


 Wem sagst du das, laut CM-Forum ist es ja fertig, nur wegen irgendwelcher Lizenzschwierigeiten noch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Menthe (7. November 2008)

Echt?? Immerhin isses schon fertig. Würd mich mal interessieren welcher Hersteller seine Lizenz nich rausrücken will.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (23. November 2008)

Und immer noch kein DLC.

Neuer Modstand: Ultra_High_V13_beta2.7z - FileFront.com


----------



## Digger (23. November 2008)

mal ne frage: kann es sein dass grid ne FPS-bremse hat? mit fraps wird bei mir NIE mehr als 60 frames angezeigt?!?


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Und immer noch kein DLC.
> 
> Neuer Modstand: Ultra_High_V13_beta2.7z - FileFront.com



Sehr schön, werde es morgen testen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

@Digga Kann es sein,das du Vsync aktieviert hast.....


----------



## Digger (26. November 2008)

jups hab ich


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. November 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> jups hab ich



Und du hast nen Flachbildschirm mit 60Hz Zeilenfrequenz, deshalb einfach Vsync aus und du hast dann über 60fps

Vsync lockt die fps auf die Frequenz deines Monitors,

greetz


----------



## Digger (26. November 2008)

ah ok verstehe. holla die waldfee, bin in japan ma eben diese okutama strecke gefahren, da durch gebirge durch...meiner meinung nach ralativ anspruchsvoll, wegen sonneinstrahlung usw 

=> 90fps +-10fps  

ich hatt mich schon immer gewundert, warum zum beispiel, ich glaub Dr.House wars. so um die 90fps hatte mit seiner hd4850. und ich mit meiner 4870 nur 60 xD


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

Naja,da ich sowieso nich über die 57 FPS komme,is mir das ziemlich egal


----------



## leboga (26. November 2008)

Weiß einer ob für demnächst Preissenkungen geplant sind? ich würd mir das gern holen, allerdings ist das auch gebraucht noch sehr teuer.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. November 2008)

Warte eventuell mal bis nach Weihnachten, vielleicht setzen sie es dann runter oder es schwemmt ein paar gebrauchte Exemplare bei Ebay rein.


----------



## Oridori (28. November 2008)

Lese ständig was von Patches mit nachgereichten Fahrzeugen und Strecken. Aber einen verbindlichen Download kann ich aber nicht finden,... gibt es diese bisher demnach lediglich für die Konsolenversion?


----------



## Fransen (28. November 2008)

Oridori schrieb:


> Lese ständig was von Patches mit nachgereichten Fahrzeugen und Strecken. Aber einen verbindlichen Download kann ich aber nicht finden,... gibt es diese bisher demnach lediglich für die Konsolenversion?


Atm liegt RaceDriver Grid in der Version 1.2 vor.
->weitere Autos und Patches wurden angekündigt, aber bisher nicht released...


----------



## bleedingme (28. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Atm liegt RaceDriver Grid in der Version 1.2 vor.
> ->weitere Autos und Patches wurden angekündigt, aber bisher nicht released...


 
Wäre aber ne tolle Sache... vllt. hat ja irgendwer inzwischen Ferrari ne Lizenz aus den geizigen Rippchen geleiert....


----------



## Fransen (28. November 2008)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Wäre aber ne tolle Sache... vllt. hat ja irgendwer inzwischen Ferrari ne Lizenz aus den geizigen Rippchen geleiert....



->Wäre einfach toll mit einem F430 Scuderia über den Nürburgring...

Aber leider ist es nur Wunschdenken.


----------



## bleedingme (28. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> ->Wäre einfach toll mit einem F430 Scuderia über den Nürburgring...
> 
> Aber leider ist es nur Wunschdenken.


 
Jepp, wäre auch mein Favorit.
Und damit dann die 911er plätten, die man btw eigentlich auch abseits von Auftragsrennen haben können sollte.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (30. November 2008)

Nachschlag

Ultra_High_V13beta3.zip - FileFront.com


----------



## push@max (1. Dezember 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Nachschlag
> 
> Ultra_High_V13beta3.zip - FileFront.com



Was ändert die jetzt? hab erst letztens den Vorgänger installiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

So leute ich zock jetzt online, ich suche noch welche die mitdaddeln ^^ 

Skype wäre auch ganz gut. 

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2008)

Sag in welchen GAme du bist . Hab aber leider kein Skype.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

server: dapeda

passwort : tobc 

ist ein Privatserver 

Und nun komm geschwind


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. Dezember 2008)

Mal was anderes

Was is euer Lieblingsauto??

Meiner is der skyline und der Mustang!


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

da is nur ein server : telenn

@atifan22 : aston martin / camaro concept  (beide aber nur vom design, fahrerisch nich, da mag ich formel 3)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> da is nur ein server : telenn



Ne du da sind sogar mehrere  

online --> privat --> dapeda 

Gruß


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

komisch, da kann ich wirklich nur einen sehen...hm dann kann ich leider nich fahren


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Dezember 2008)

@Digga,FOrmel 3 find ich schlimmer als nen RX7 zu fahren,werd da auf erfahren manchmal nur 2 oder 3


----------



## Digger (2. Dezember 2008)

j adie power von formel is is ziemlich krass, aba das handling is unglaublich..

was is denn sonst deine lieblingsklasse/wagen


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Dezember 2008)

egal,ich kan auf manchen Kursen halbwegs gut driften,Dann steh ich nich so auf die mega Karren,sondern mehr auf so muscle Cars,auch die klassischen

Was fährste außer Formel 3 sonst noch gerne


----------



## Digger (2. Dezember 2008)

eig eher europäisch....wobei ich sagen muss, dass eig viele autos gut fahren, wenn es neue autos sind. die alten mag ich nich, wie schon mx-7 oda auch den alten mustang. 

von den strecken find ich die japan-city strecken am geilsten. los angeles(oda is es san francisco?) is auch gut. die city bei nacht sieht aber einfach nur hammer aus ! dafütr sind in ami land schönere sttrecken.

eig gar nih mag ich die normalen rennstrecken...


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Dezember 2008)

ja,Shibuya mit nen Skyline is einfach nur klasse,die meinteste doch,ja,geht mir genauso,die normalen ham iwie nich son Reiz,wie dei CIty strecken


----------



## Digger (2. Dezember 2008)

ja genau   ja der skyline is auch schon nice


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Dezember 2008)

find ich is einfach easy zu fahren und sieht geil aus


----------



## Blueennifer (10. Dezember 2008)

könnte mir vllt ma einer sagen warum mein greid immer abschmiert nach paar minuten ich weiß nich ob das daran liegen könnte das ich das neu installiert habe und mein altes savegame eingefügt habe 
wenn einer ne idee hat bitte melden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleedingme (11. Dezember 2008)

Blueennifer schrieb:


> könnte mir vllt ma einer sagen warum mein greid immer abschmiert nach paar minuten ich weiß nich ob das daran liegen könnte das ich das neu installiert habe und mein altes savegame eingefügt habe
> wenn einer ne idee hat bitte melden
> 
> 
> ...


 
Patch installiert?


----------



## Blueennifer (11. Dezember 2008)

japp der is auch drauf ich hab kein plan was das sein soll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2008)

Blueennifer schrieb:


> japp der is auch drauf ich hab kein plan was das sein soll



Nach dem Rennen direkt oder auch mal mitten beim fahren?


----------



## Blueennifer (11. Dezember 2008)

also manchmal is es gleich nach 1 minute und manchmal kann ich 1 bis 2 rennen fahren und dann schmiert der ab ich verstehs nich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Dezember 2008)

gehen denn alle anderen Spiele


----------



## Blueennifer (11. Dezember 2008)

jo alles andere läuft wie biene 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Dezember 2008)

so habs jetzt auch lade gerade Patch 1.20 runter und ab gehts


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2008)

Oh wo gibts denn den Patch? Vll behebts ja auch meine Stabilitätsprobleme.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Dezember 2008)

auf Gamershell.com
Patches and Fixes: Race Driver: GRID v1.2 PC-DVD Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2008)

Na google doch ma o.O der Patch ist doch schon alt. 

So heute abend gibts wieder ne Session. Um 20:00uhr.  

Name des Servers und das PW schreibe ich dann noch mit rein. 
Jeder kann mitmachen, wir freuen uns über jeden der mit macht ^^ 

Skype wäre wie immer auch von Vorteil, macht einfach mehr fun


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2008)

So gleich gehts los, 

Server = SnakeOC 
PW = tobc 

Bitte schreibt mich vorher in ICQ an, weil kann noch kurz dauern bis der Server steht, nich das ihr euch tot-sucht xDD 

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (11. Dezember 2008)

toll da wollt ich mal nei euch mitmischen und habe schnell Skype installt und jetzt lässt mich das Spiel nict mehr bei euch auf den Server.
noch ein Versuch


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (14. Dezember 2008)

Modden bis der Arzt kommt

Hier die letzte Beta: Ultra_High_V13Lastbeta.7z - FileFront.com
Installationshinweis:
Der Mod ist in 2 Varianten enthalten, einmal mit DOF(Depth of Field) und einmal ohne
Um die Fahrzeugdarstellung wie in der Garage zu bekommen, Enhanced UltraV2 installieren und die Datei in "Cars UH" dazukopieren.

Edit: die version mit DOF nicht mit der Variante von Dargos Mod benutzen bei der ich das Blur verändert habe, das beisst sich.
Edit2: Enhanced_Ultra_V2.7z - FileFront.com EnhancedUltraV2


----------



## CeresPK (14. Dezember 2008)

kann man damit noch online zocken? Weil es gab doch mal ne Mod, wo das dann nicht mehr ging!


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (14. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kann man damit noch online zocken? Weil es gab doch mal ne Mod, wo das dann nicht mehr ging!


Das ist in ein extra Paket gewandert. Die sollte problemlos laufen!


----------



## CeresPK (14. Dezember 2008)

gut dann kann ich ja dann morgen oder so noch schnell die Kampange durchzocken und dann kann ich mich ins getümmel sturzen dann dürfte ich euch auch nicht mehr so oft hinten draufbrummen ^^
wer war das überhaupt Fre@k ichhoffe nicht du xD


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Dezember 2008)

hmm,das hab ich verpasst,gut hab auch schon länger kein Grid mehr gezockz,nächstes mal bin ich auch mit am start


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> gut dann kann ich ja dann morgen oder so noch schnell die Kampange durchzocken und dann kann ich mich ins getümmel sturzen dann dürfte ich euch auch nicht mehr so oft hinten draufbrummen ^^
> wer war das überhaupt Fre@k ichhoffe nicht du xD



Ich weiß nicht wovon du redest


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (21. Dezember 2008)

V13Final: http://files.filefront.com/Ultra+High+V13final7z/;12727435;/fileinfo.html


Grafikfehler bei den Auspuffflammen behoben, Online Läuft. 2 Versionen enthalten, mit und ohne DOF sowohl bei Blur an oder aus.
Bilder folgen. - Sind im Screenshotfred


----------



## CeresPK (21. Dezember 2008)

was bewirken der EV o. EAV und der Dragon Mod?


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> V13Final: http://files.filefront.com/Ultra+High+V13final7z/;12727435;/fileinfo.html
> 
> 
> Grafikfehler bei den Auspuffflammen behoben, Online Läuft. 2 Versionen enthalten, mit und ohne DOF sowohl bei Blur an oder aus.
> Bilder folgen. - Sind im Screenshotfred



Ist da diesmal ein Installationsmager bei? Manuell dauert das schon ziemlich lange, das alles zu kopieren und zu ersetzen.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (23. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ist da diesmal ein Installationsmager bei? Manuell dauert das schon ziemlich lange, das alles zu kopieren und zu ersetzen.


 Kopieren - Einfügen - Fertig. Na komm schon, ich hab ja extra alles in der passenden Ordnerstruktur. (Und keine Ahnung wie ich einen Manager progge)


----------



## DrSin (23. Dezember 2008)

So ich brauche hilfe, ich versuche seit dem halben Tag schon Grid in einer höheren Auflösung als in "mittel" laufen zu lassen und auch etwas mehr als 2xmsaa wäre schön. habe 1440*900 und spiele mit 150fps - und mehr soll da nicht gehen? hab schon alle Mods getestet, nix zu machen... was muss ich machen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Dezember 2008)

du hast 150 Fps,ui nich schlecht,kann sein,das dein Moni eine höhere Auflösung verhindert


----------



## DrSin (23. Dezember 2008)

? Die Auflösung von 1440*900 ist die richtige, aber ich kann die details nicht erhöhen, nicht mal vsync geht


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Dezember 2008)

wie meinst du nicht erhöhen??


----------



## DrSin (23. Dezember 2008)

schatten, spiegel, reflexionen, aa.... kann nix ändern


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (23. Dezember 2008)

DrSin schrieb:


> schatten, spiegel, reflexionen, aa.... kann nix ändern


 Lösch mal die 2 Konfigurationsdateien für Grid in Eigene Dateien und versuchs dann nochmal.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Dezember 2008)

so habe gerade mal den V13Final draufgemacht und ich bin der Meinung das es ganz schön das Spielgefühl verändert, leider zum negativen hin deshalb werde ich ihn wieder runter machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

Afaik hat der Mod Bugs die heftig sind. Zum Beispiel das die Gegner unüberhol bar schnell geworden sind u.Ä.   

Grid sieht doch schon hammer aus, nen  Mod ist nicht nötig


----------



## push@max (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gerade andere Probleme, das Spiel läuft nämlich nur mit 1fps im Menue, hab den MOD aber nicht installiert.

Ich glaube es liegt am Catalyst 8.12...werde später nochmal den 8.11er installieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade andere Probleme, das Spiel läuft nämlich nur mit 1fps im Menue, hab den MOD aber nicht installiert.
> 
> Ich glaube es liegt am Catalyst 8.12...werde später nochmal den 8.11er installieren.



Bei mir spackt der 8.12 unter Vista auch rumm. Allerdings anders als bei dir, nämlich jede Stunde mal nen Absturz. Unter XP gabs komischer Weise kein einzigen Fehler


----------



## push@max (24. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe, dass es am Treiber liegt, die Neuinstallation vom Spiel dauert immer so lange


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (24. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Afaik hat der Mod Bugs die heftig sind. Zum Beispiel das die Gegner unüberhol bar schnell geworden sind u.Ä.
> 
> Grid sieht doch schon hammer aus, nen Mod ist nicht nötig


 Der Mod verändert doch gar nichts am Gegnerverhalten, oder meinst du den KIV10?


----------



## push@max (24. Dezember 2008)

Am Treiber lag es bei mir jetzt nicht, hab das Spiel deshalb auf Vista 64Bit installiert und jetzt läuft es mit dem 8.12er und allem Schnick Schnack mit 80fps.

Jetzt werde ich mal noch den MOD draufpacken.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dank Shaddy´s Unterstützung V14beta1 Ultra_High_V14beta1.7z - FileFront.com
Enthält die Fehlerbereinigung für die XML´s und auch gleich noch 8192 Schattenauflösung - !Extremer Vrambedarf!
Ultra_High_V14beta1.7z - FileFront.com


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2008)

Heute Abend wird wieder Privat gezockt. 

20:00Uhr  (ungefähr^^) 
Server: SnakeOC 
PW: tobc 

Bitte vorher Skype runterladen und installieren, ohne machts nicht soviel Spaß


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Dank Shaddy´s Unterstützung V14beta1 Ultra_High_V14beta1.7z - FileFront.com
> Enthält die Fehlerbereinigung für die XML´s und auch gleich noch 8192 Schattenauflösung - !Extremer Vrambedarf!
> Ultra_High_V14beta1.7z - FileFront.com



Der VRAM-Bedarf ist wirklich extrem, ich musste da erstmal ordentlich die Einstellungen runterfahren, weil das Spiel da stark am ruckeln war.

Welche Einstellung frisst den am meisten VRAM?


----------



## Menthe (27. Dezember 2008)

Schade um 20.00Uhr kann ich nicht mitmachen bin da nicht mehr da -.-


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Der VRAM-Bedarf ist wirklich extrem, ich musste da erstmal ordentlich die Einstellungen runterfahren, weil das Spiel da stark am ruckeln war.
> 
> Welche Einstellung frisst den am meisten VRAM?


 Schatten/Reflektionen
original
Reflek Ultra - 512
Schatten Ultra 4096
so ungefähr


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (27. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Heute Abend wird wieder Privat gezockt.
> 
> 20:00Uhr (ungefähr^^)
> Server: SnakeOC
> ...


 Auch wenn meine Kiste heute ständig spinnt.. ein paar Pics


----------



## CeresPK (28. Dezember 2008)

Mist und ich konnte aufgrund von Besuch nicht mitmachen 
wann macht ihr denn wieder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Mist und ich konnte aufgrund von Besuch nicht mitmachen
> wann macht ihr denn wieder?



Kp. heute?


----------



## BamBuchi (28. Dezember 2008)

wie counter-strike source..
das warn noch zeiten .. ach gottchen xD
im teamspak2 rumgelabert...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Dezember 2008)

Jiiipiii endlich den Ravenvest in dem 15mille rennen besiegt. Man war das ne Tour   

Hätte mir ja einer sagen können das man dann alle Autos gesponsort bekommt, dann hätte ich nicht soviele gekauft   

Jetzt hat man über 100.000.000€ in Spiel und wes nich was man damit machen soll =/


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab seit langem mal wieder eine Runde RD:Grid gespielt und hab dabei gleich einen schönen Screen festgehalten.

Durch Fraps etwas unscharf, aber 8xMSAA/16xAF rockt.  Ich muss gestehen, ich bin ein Filter-Freak. 


Gruß


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie isn das Game? Habs noch net angeschmissen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wie isn das Game? Habs noch net angeschmissen^^



mit Abstand das beste Racinggame was ich je gezockt hab. Vergiss NFS oder DTM, Grid ist so genial. Von der Performance, wie von der Grafik und dem Gameplay. Alles sau genial, vorallem das Fahrgefühl


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wie isn das Game? Habs noch net angeschmissen^^



Du meinst RD:Grid? Es ist jetzt zwar schon etwas älter, aber es lohnt sich immer noch.

Kann dir nur empfehlen es auch mal zu spielen. Es macht echt süchtig. Die Grafik ist echt hübsch und die Rennen machen einfach tierisch Spaß. 


Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Dezember 2008)

So wir zoggn wieder, server daten gibts gleich 

Edit:  

Server: Wookie88
PW:   tobc


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (28. Dezember 2008)

So gehts nicht..... oder doch


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> mit Abstand das beste Racinggame was ich je gezockt hab. Vergiss NFS oder DTM, Grid ist so genial. Von der Performance, wie von der Grafik und dem Gameplay. Alles sau genial, vorallem das Fahrgefühl


GEIL!



xTc schrieb:


> Du meinst RD:Grid? Es ist jetzt zwar schon etwas älter, aber es lohnt sich immer noch.
> Kann dir nur empfehlen es auch mal zu spielen. Es macht echt süchtig. Die Grafik ist echt hübsch und die Rennen machen einfach tierisch Spaß.
> Gruß


Bin dabei es mir zu installieren.
Gebe dann Feedback!


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse der nächtlichen Runde


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Ein paar Schnappschüsse der nächtlichen Runde


und ich konnte wieder nicht mitmachen aufgrund eines gediegenen Schönheitsschlafes bis eben grade


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. Dezember 2008)

Und meine scheiß Grid Spiele DVD wird nich gelesen


----------



## msix38 (29. Dezember 2008)

womit macht ihr die schnappschüsse? ich nutze simple screen shot und es klappt nicht immer so wie es will...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

War lustig! 

Leider fehlte mir etwas die Übung, hatte Grid schon länger nicht mehr gezockt.
Also sorry, alle Unfälle warten natürlich rein zufällig und unabsichtlich...


----------



## msix38 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub xTc hat den optischen Leckerbissen schon durch


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> womit macht ihr die schnappschüsse? ich nutze simple screen shot und es klappt nicht immer so wie es will...


 Fraps in meinem Fall


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> War lustig!
> 
> Leider fehlte mir etwas die Übung, hatte Grid schon länger nicht mehr gezockt.
> Also sorry, alle Unfälle warten natürlich rein zufällig und unabsichtlich...



Ach du warst ja nicht der schlimmste  

Hoffe ihr seid beim nächsten mal wieder dabei  
Der Beatleatwar hat sich ja auch endlich nen Mikro zugelegt. 
So machts gleich mehr Laune 


Hier auch ein paar bilder von gestern, bzw. heute ^^


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

Also so ein paar Screens erinnern mich an Destruction Derby


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte da noch ein kleines Video *hust* MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2008)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ein kleines Video *hust* MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



hab kein Zugriff auf die Datei


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. Dezember 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> hab kein Zugriff auf die Datei


ich lade es mal auf youtube, dauert kurz.
dauert etwas länger, liegt vielleicht an der 5.1 Tonspur


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier der youtube-link: YouTube - Harry-Rexer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Dezember 2008)

Wir zoggn wieder: 

Server:   SnakeOC 
PW:     tobc


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Januar 2009)

So wir zocken ins neue Jahr:

Server: Sn@keOC
PW: tobc


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

Ich lasse es lieber bin immer noch angetrunken 

da wäre ich euch nur noch mehr draufgefahren als gestern xxD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich lasse es lieber bin immer noch angetrunken
> 
> da wäre ich euch nur noch mehr draufgefahren als gestern xxD



Och Sn@ke hatte auch 2 Promille


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Och Sn@ke hatte auch 2 Promille


dann ist ja gut

boa mri kommts immer noch hoceh von diesem einen Öttinger Pils


----------



## push@max (1. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal, wie hoch ist die durchschnittliche Spieldauer?

Das Spiel macht so übel Laune, dass es am besten nie zu Ende gehen sollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Januar 2009)

Naja wenn man es auf allen Schwierigkeitsgraden zockt lange ^^ 

Ich zocks meistens online


----------



## willy (2. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal ein problem oder eher eine frage.

Welcher co. Fahrer ist denn gut? ich hab einmal nen 700k teurer Fahrer aus Wales gehabt, der war die erstern 4 rennen gut, danach hat er nur noch gesuckt und mir 0-4 pünktchen gebracht, dann hab ich mich entschlossen nen neuen zu kaufen, diesma son komischer portugiese, 1,4 Millionen, hatte etwas weniger können, dafür mehr bestand oder so, der suckt aber auch derbst...alles rausgeschmissenes geld? irgendwelche tipps dazu?


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte am Ende Tony White als Teamkollegen, der legt vor allem bei Open Wheel und Prototypen einen heißen Reifen hin und klebt an mir wie eine Fliege. Wurde auch bei Le Mans im Audi immer Zweiter. Der kostet Einiges, aber bringt das Geld auch wieder rein.

Am anfang kann man sich natürlich erstmal nur unfähige Teammates leisten. wobei je nachdem, was passiert, selbst die besten KI Fahrer mal nur 6ter werden. Man muss seinem Kollegen auch helfen und darf ihm nicht reinfahren usw.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gerade Tom Rockford, der macht sich richtig gut


----------



## CeresPK (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den auch aber jetzt lässt der auch gewaltig nach wenn ich internationale rennen Fahre


----------



## bleedingme (2. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich habe den auch aber jetzt lässt der auch gewaltig nach wenn ich internationale rennen Fahre


 
Hatte auch schon Alex Fletcher, auch nicht schlecht, im Schnitt macht sich der Rockford aber besser.

Und nen Japaner, der laut Daten top sein sollte... war aber nix...


----------



## CeresPK (2. Januar 2009)

also mein bester muss ich sagen war Jing Abe der war recht gut aber da war ich noch ganz am Anfang.
und dann dachte ich mir so man der ist ja richtig gut aber die Werte von dem sind ja fürn Ar*** und da hab ich mir einen mit besseren Werten gesucht.
in den ersten paar Rennen habe ich das auch nicht bereut aber dann wurde er immer schlechter 
ich wüsste gerne wie sich jetzt dieser Jing Abe schlagen würde.
weil in den Statistiken ist er jetzt als mein stärkster Konkurent drinne.


----------



## bleedingme (2. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie hoch ist die durchschnittliche Spieldauer?
> 
> Das Spiel macht so übel Laune, dass es am besten nie zu Ende gehen sollte


 

Kommt drauf an, wie du spielst.
Um alle Wettbewerbe zu gewinnen, braucht man 15,Eppes Saison..s?(wie is denn verdammt noch mal die Mehrzahl?)
Die 1 Mio Erfahrungspunkte kann man im mittleren einstelligen Bereich erreichen.

Aber selbst wenn man alle Wettbewerbe durch hat, kommen beim 2. Mal noch andere Strecken. GT1 Jarama zum Bleistift - andere Richtung kaum bei mir erst im 2. Durchgang.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (4. Januar 2009)

So hier ein paar Bilder vom akuellen Modstand. Zum Glück hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel sieht mit der Mod einfach unglaublich aus...für mich eindeutig das beste Rennspiel!


----------



## Digger (4. Januar 2009)

mir was für hwardware zockst du beetleatwar ? bildschirm scheint ja ca20" widescreen zu sein ?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> mir was für hwardware zockst du beetleatwar ? bildschirm scheint ja ca20" widescreen zu sein ?


 17" TFT, Spielen tu ich auch in 1280x1024
Die Screenshots mach ich in FullHD und verkleiner sie etwas


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Januar 2009)

Kostet der Mod viel leistung? 

Mich interessiert eig nur die Wagentextur, die Weitsicht erhöhen usw. mussnicht sein. Kann man das einzeln auswählen?


----------



## Digger (4. Januar 2009)

hehe bei 1280x1024 reicht ja auch mid-range HW


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kostet der Mod viel leistung?
> 
> Mich interessiert eig nur die Wagentextur, die Weitsicht erhöhen usw. mussnicht sein. Kann man das einzeln auswählen?


 ja, kannst du einzeln testen, moment
.
.
.
.
Enhanced_Ultra_V3.7z.004 - FileFront.com
Enhanced_Ultra_V3.7z.003 - FileFront.com
Enhanced_Ultra_V3.7z.002 - FileFront.com
Enhanced_Ultra_V3.7z.001 - FileFront.com

und dann nimmst du nur den cars- unterordner


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> hehe bei 1280x1024 reicht ja auch mid-range HW


 E2180@3,2Ghz 2GB ram und 2x9600GT 1GB gehen schon ganz gut


----------



## Digger (4. Januar 2009)

oh hehe  und du zockst bei voller quali  coole sache


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Januar 2009)

So wir zoggn wieder online. Jeder kann joinen, Skype wäre auch nicht schlecht  

Server: SnakeOC 
PW: tobc


----------



## willy (5. Januar 2009)

mich regen die scheiß drift rennen in dem spiel auf, genauso wie in jedem anderen...darum fand ich most wanted und undercover sau geil, bzw beste nfs spiele, da sie kein drift hatten, wieso ist es hier dabei x.X
naja, ne frage, was genau ändert sich jetzt alles bei der mod?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> mich regen die scheiß drift rennen in dem spiel auf, genauso wie in jedem anderen...darum fand ich most wanted und undercover sau geil, bzw beste nfs spiele, da sie kein drift hatten, wieso ist es hier dabei x.X
> naja, ne frage, was genau ändert sich jetzt alles bei der mod?



Drift ist doch am einfachsten  

Die bots schaffen ja gerade mal auf experte ne knappe Millionen, das ist ja garnix


----------



## willy (5. Januar 2009)

ich bin ja immer erster im drift, aber ich bekomm sofort bluthochdruck wenn ich sowas spieln muss -.- hätt ich gestern nen glastisch, hätt ich heut keinen mehr


----------



## Gebieter (5. Januar 2009)

So ich werd heute abend noch zum MM gehn und mir dann GRID auch kaufen. Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt. Die Grafik ist mal wirklich sehr geil.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2009)

Fre@k wann zocken wir wieder?


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2009)

Sagt bitte etwas früher bescheid wenn ihr zockt, will auch mitmachen.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2009)

das entscheidet sich immer kurzfristig


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> das entscheidet sich immer kurzfristig



Wenn möglich, dann am besten abends...nachmittags ist es eher schlecht bei mir


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2009)

ist ja auch bisher meist abend Fre@k wirds euch schon sagen, ba jetzt vlt auch ich


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ist ja auch bisher meist abend Fre@k wirds euch schon sagen, ba jetzt vlt auch ich



Was zockt ihr den da immer so?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Was zockt ihr den da immer so?




Alles mögliche, wünsche können auch geäußert werden  

Eigentlich zocken wir immer um 20:00 Uhr ^^ 

Vllt. heute wieder, mal sehen. Hab mir heute ein Logitech Formula Wheel gekauft. Alter ist das schwer, ich hatte noch nie ein Lenkrad in der Hand


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2009)

Ähm wie wärs mit morgen 20.00 Uhr???


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Ähm wie wärs mit morgen 20.00 Uhr???



Da könnte ich evtl. auch spielen...


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2009)

Wir zocken heute
Server: Sn@keOC
PW: tobc


Skype ist angebracht


----------



## Menthe (5. Januar 2009)

Morgen aber bidde auch wieder^^


----------



## Gebieter (5. Januar 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieder wieso ich Rennspiele hasse  .

Ich hab bis jetzt jedes verdammte Rennen 10 mal neu gestartet und mehr weil ich jedesmal wieder irgend ne ******** gebaut hab, die alles vermasselt. Sowas ist für mich n absolutes Nogo, da kommt nur Frust auf und das sind grad die ersten paar Rennen. Wenn das so weiter geht landet Grid in der Ecke!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch wieder wieso ich Rennspiele hasse  .
> 
> Ich hab bis jetzt jedes verdammte Rennen 10 mal neu gestartet und mehr weil ich jedesmal wieder irgend ne ******** gebaut hab, die alles vermasselt. Sowas ist für mich n absolutes Nogo, da kommt nur Frust auf und das sind grad die ersten paar Rennen. Wenn das so weiter geht landet Grid in der Ecke!!



*hust* ja grid ist schuld wenn DU nicht fahren kannst *hust* 

Für Anfänger gibts doch die Zurückspul option. Erst denken dann posten


----------



## Gebieter (5. Januar 2009)

Edit: - Blödsinn .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Neeee hätt ich nicht gedacht dass es ne Funktion zum zurückspulen gibt. Vor allem weil die im Tutorial ja auch ausführlich erklärt wird... Hätt ich NIEEE gedacht.
> 
> Nein, viel mehr drehts mich immer irgendwie oder n Gegner fährt in mich rein. Und sowas frustet mich am Anfang. Wenn ich dauernd wieder zurück auf Platz 12 falle brauch ich gar nicht weiterspielen, sondern kann direkt neustarten. Und sag mir nicht dass ich nicht fahren kann, dass kann ich nämlich. Ich bin Perfektionist was solche Rennspiele angeht, daher mögen auch die vielen Neustarts kommen...
> 
> Und dieser Startbug regt ja mal auch auf... Naja bin schon am Patch saugen. Hoffentlich klappts danach.



Äh ja ne is klar.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Januar 2009)

also das drehen kann man am Anfang sehr gut mit eingeschalteter Gripkontrolle umgehen.
und die Autos die man am Anfang vorgesetzt bekommt sind nun wirklich keine Biester 
also guck am besten mal ob du alle Fahrhilfen drinne hast.


----------



## Gebieter (6. Januar 2009)

Vergesst den Unsinn den ich oben geschrieben habe... Ist natürlich Blödsinn, wie soll ich denn auch fahren können, nach gerade mal einer Stunde Spielzeit ^^.

Jedenfalls hab ich grad mal meinen Xbox 360 Controller benutzt und siehe da : Prompt erster geworden und kaum aus der Strecke gekommen. Mit der Tastatur ist Grid wirklich unspielbar (finde ich) . Ja mir machts jetzt sogar recht Spass  .


----------



## willy (6. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Vergesst den Unsinn den ich oben geschrieben habe... Ist natürlich Blödsinn, wie soll ich denn auch fahren können, nach gerade mal einer Stunde Spielzeit ^^.
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich grad mal meinen Xbox 360 Controller benutzt und siehe da : Prompt erster geworden und kaum aus der Strecke gekommen. Mit der Tastatur ist Grid wirklich unspielbar (finde ich) . Ja mir machts jetzt sogar recht Spass  .



sag mal, bin ich hier nochmal angemeldet mit anderem namen? genau die gleiche meinung  habe ich auch^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> sag mal, bin ich hier nochmal angemeldet mit anderem namen? genau die gleiche meinung  habe ich auch^^



Das es mit Tastatur unspielbar ist, ist ne glatte Lüge. Wenn wir online zusammen zoggn, spielen manche auch mit Tasta, und die hängen dich locker ab  

Ich selber spiele mit Pad und seit gestern sogar mit Lenkrad


----------



## Honk53 (6. Januar 2009)

ich spiele rennspiele immer mit tastatur


----------



## Gebieter (6. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das es mit Tastatur unspielbar ist, ist ne glatte Lüge. Wenn wir online zusammen zoggn, spielen manche auch mit Tasta, und die hängen dich locker ab
> 
> Ich selber spiele mit Pad und seit gestern sogar mit Lenkrad



Sag mal was laberst du denn da??? Für mich ist es mit Tastatur NICHT spielbar, was denkst du wieso ich FÜR MICH schreibe. Meinst du ich bezieh das auf andere??? Meine Fresse.

Und ich red auch nicht von anderen Rennspielen, das war nur auf Grid bezogen. Mag ja sein, dass andere GRID mit Tastatur spielen können - ich kanns jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## willy (6. Januar 2009)

ich hatte auch derbe probleme am anfang, 1. grund war, dass ich ne woche davor noch need for speed:Undercover gespielt hab, da konnte man problemlos mit 200 um die kurve, musste nur kurz das gas loslassen^^ ohne xbox controller kann auch nich, da hab ich überhaupt kein gefühl über den wagen...


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2009)

naja wenn jemand eben nicht mit Tasta zurechtkommt ist es eben so
ich glaube ich würde jetzt auch nicht mehr mit der Tasta in Grid zurechtkommen.

@Fre@k
und gehts jetzt mit dem Lenkrad einigermaßen? oder zockt dich deine Freundin immer noch ab


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> naja wenn jemand eben nicht mit Tasta zurechtkommt ist es eben so
> ich glaube ich würde jetzt auch nicht mehr mit der Tasta in Grid zurechtkommen.
> 
> @Fre@k
> und gehts jetzt mit dem Lenkrad einigermaßen? oder zockt dich deine Freundin immer noch ab




lol hab noch nich weiter geübt


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal was für euch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5751952

so ein scheiß, funktioniert nicht . Naja dann halt nen link
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5751952


----------



## leboga (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habs für PS3 und mit dem Controller rockt das richtig, da kann man nich nur Vollgas/kein Gas, es gibt auch noch Zwischengas für Kurven


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

Können wir für das kommende Wochenende einen Termin vereinbaren? Unter der Woche find ich keine Zeit...

Wie viel Leute zocken den da immer so?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2009)

also gestern waren wir kurzzeitig mal 9 Man und dann als ich raus bin waren es noch 7.
aber da war eig schon nen relativ guter Tag jetzt die paar mal als ich mit dabei war waren es immer 6 Leute


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also gestern waren wir kurzzeitig mal 9 Man und dann als ich raus bin waren es noch 7.
> aber da war eig schon nen relativ guter Tag jetzt die paar mal als ich mit dabei war waren es immer 6 Leute



Und nur hier aus dem Forum?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2009)

Ne die meisten (auch ich sozusagen) aus Freeocen.de (die 2. AOCM Gewinner) 

*hust* siehe Sig *hust*


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin der einzige der vorher nur hier aktiv war.
aber ich versuchs jetzt auch mal bei Freeocen  scheinen ganz sympathisch zu sein dort  und auch ein bisschen verrückt 

Ich wurde gerade von nem Server gekickt weil ich dort beim Drift etwas zu schnell unterwegs waren kann ich ja nix für wenn die mit geschätzten 10km/h dort langgurcken und ich denen dan hintendrauffahern tue :ulgy: besonders schimm ist ja auch noch das ich die ersten 3 von 5 Runden gar nicht klar gekommen bin weil die Gripkontrolle nicht vorhanden war


----------



## Gebieter (6. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich seit ich Grid gepatcht hab derbe Grafikfehler beim Nürnburgring... Die Bäume am Rand flackern, das is echt nichtmehr schön. 

Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte???


----------



## Menthe (6. Januar 2009)

Wie meinste des Flackern? Die Texturen?

Am Wochenende Grid wäre echt gut da kann ich nämlich auch.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2009)

ja stimmt bei mir flackern aber auch die Autotexturen manchmal


----------



## Gebieter (6. Januar 2009)

Jap genau. Ich hatte 16Q was weiss ich was drin (das Beste), habs jetzt auf 8MSAA gestellt und hatte grad beim Test keine Problem mehr. Mal schaun ob das auch der Fehler war.


----------



## bleedingme (7. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Können wir für das kommende Wochenende einen Termin vereinbaren? Unter der Woche find ich keine Zeit...


 
Wäre ich heftigst dafür!
Wenn ich rechtzeitig bescheid weiß, kann ich mir das auch einrichten.
Die öffentlichen Server machen kaum noch Spaß, fast nur Arschlöcher unterwegs.

Zockt ihr mit oder ohne Fahrhilfen?


----------



## Gebieter (7. Januar 2009)

DAS musste ich gestern auch feststellen. War auf der dritten Position, schön in die Kurve rein, kommt so n Arsch angefahren, viel zu schnell und lässt sich erstmal voll in mich reinkrachen. Dann hab ich mich von Position 7 wieder an den 6ten rangekämpft, der is beim beim Überhohlen dann auch wieder voll in mich reingefahren in der Kurve... Ich meine das is nicht ganz Sinn des Spiels oder. In echten Rennen wären die dafür sofort disqualifiziert worden.

Achja, ich zock nur mit der Gripkontrolle, Rest ist bei mir aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Wäre ich heftigst dafür!
> Wenn ich rechtzeitig bescheid weiß, kann ich mir das auch einrichten.
> Die öffentlichen Server machen kaum noch Spaß, fast nur Arschlöcher unterwegs.
> 
> Zockt ihr mit oder ohne Fahrhilfen?



Ja mit Fahrhilfen. Aber ich sage euch gleich, wir zoggn aus Fun. Daher kommt es auch ab und zu zu crashs (ich sage nur 1. Kurve des Rennes ) 

Ich werde es mal ins Forum posten. Aber nich das wir mehr als 12mann werden  

Wie gesagt Skype sollte vorhanden sein, ohne machst net soviel Spaß  

Gruß


Edit: 

Ok am WE gehts natürlich klar. Heute abend zoggn wir auch. 
Vielleicht benutzen wir auch TS oder Mumble. Mal sehen.


----------



## Gebieter (7. Januar 2009)

Da wäre ich dabei  . Aber TS wär mir da lieber wie Skype.


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

Kann man dann die Fahrhilfen ausmachen ?, ich steh nicht so drauf, wenn für mich automatisch gebremst wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Kann man dann die Fahrhilfen ausmachen ?, ich steh nicht so drauf, wenn für mich automatisch gebremst wird.



Wieso? Ob du fahrhilfen nutzt entscheidet doch jeder selber in seinen Optionen. Man kann Fahrhilfen verbieten, jedoch nicht erzwingen


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso? Ob du fahrhilfen nutzt entscheidet doch jeder selber in seinen Optionen. Man kann Fahrhilfen verbieten, jedoch nicht erzwingen



Genau das wollte ich wissen...dann ist ja alles


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2009)

Server: SnakeOC
PW: tobc

heute wird noch skype benutzt ^^

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

OK wir zocken wieder:
Server:    SnakeOC
Passwort: tobc

Edit hmm mist zu spät


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

Gebieter du kannst ruhig mit uns mit fahren
das es 1, 2 mal ein paar Rämpler in den ersten runden gibt ist normal
ist doch sowieso nur Spiel und Spaß


----------



## Gebieter (7. Januar 2009)

Gibs zu du hast mich absichtlich gewinnen lassen  .


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

nein eig nicht aber ich hatte sehr viele FAhrfehler in den letzten beiden Rennen.
vorallem im Vorletzten als Fre@k noch mit dabei war


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab alles verpasst 

Wie hab ich das verstanden? Ihr zockt alle Grid Online??

Ich hab auch Grid..

Wie kann man dann mit euch  zocken?

Ich kannte das noch von früher ^^
Da war ich in Counterstrike Souce im Clan un immer über Teamspeak geredet 
Das war immer so toll  
Heut zock ich fast garned mehr css...

Also ich würd gern mal mit euch zockn  

MfG


P.S ihr könnt ja mal genauere infos mir geben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab alles verpasst
> 
> Wie hab ich das verstanden? Ihr zockt alle Grid Online??
> 
> ...




Regge dich mal hier: 

Freeocen - Startseite 

Ich glaube heute Abend zoggn wa wieder. Mal sehen


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (10. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Regge dich mal hier:
> 
> Freeocen - Startseite
> 
> Ich glaube heute Abend zoggn wa wieder. Mal sehen


 Hab mir extra eine 2. "frische" Inst angelegt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2009)

So gegen 21:30 gehts los 

Edit: 

Server: SnakeOC
PW:   tobc


----------



## Uziflator (11. Januar 2009)

Ohne lenkassisten und nur mit Pad ist da ziemlich schwer zu lenken!
Muss eh noch ein wenig üben!
is aber hammer geil das GAme!

mfg


----------



## bleedingme (12. Januar 2009)

So, nachdem ich alle Wettkämpfe SP ohne Fahrhilfen durch hab, jetzt nochmal ohne Fahrhilfen in Cockpitansicht angefangen. Sehr lustig... der Handschweißfaktor erhöht sich um Einiges...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Habe folgendes Problem, und zwar habe es installiert und den Patch 1.2 drüber gezogen und wenn ich es starte kann ich gerade mal das Einführungsrennen fahren und danach stürzt dat Spiel ab.. d.h.ich komme nach dem Rennen nicht mehr zurück in die Garage...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe folgendes Problem, und zwar habe es installiert und den Patch 1.2 drüber gezogen und wenn ich es starte kann ich gerade mal das Einführungsrennen fahren und danach stürzt dat Spiel ab.. d.h.ich komme nach dem Rennen nicht mehr zurück in die Garage...



Direkt nach dem rennen und danach kannste wieder von vorne anfangen? 

Mein Kumpel hatte das auch, soll ich sagen was Schuld war? 

*hust* fängt mit "C" an und endet mit "rack"  *hust*


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. Januar 2009)

Habe für jeden patch auch die passende Exe. Dat komische daran is es laüft bei meinem Nachbarn... und der hat die gleiche Vers... wie ich....
Auch ohne Patch sofortiger Absturz...


----------



## bleedingme (12. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Habe für jeden patch auch die passende Exe. Dat komische daran is es laüft bei meinem Nachbarn... und der hat die gleiche Vers... wie ich....
> Auch ohne Patch sofortiger Absturz...


 
Lösung:

Spiel *KAUFEN*!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Lösung:
> 
> Spiel *KAUFEN*!



Dito


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. Januar 2009)

Wäre ne Lösung, Problem besteht darin das mir dazu *permanent* das Geld fehlt... Also bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als Games auf anderem Wegen zu bekommen...


----------



## ATImania (12. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Wäre ne Lösung, Problem besteht darin das mir dazu *permanent* das Geld fehlt... Also bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als Games auf anderem Wegen zu bekommen...



Das Game kostet überall nur noch 29,95€ 
Mach es so wie ich und wünsche es dir zu Ostern oder so wenn du auch dafür kein Geld hast oder wie ich im Moment etwas geizig bist


----------



## bleedingme (12. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Wäre ne Lösung, Problem besteht darin das mir dazu *permanent* das Geld fehlt... Also bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als Games auf anderem Wegen zu bekommen...


 
Sag mal ist das dein Ernst?

Wenn ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, kann ich es mir nicht leisten.
Ich kann mir meinen Lieblingsferrari auch nicht leisten - deswegen klau ich ihn mir ja aber nicht gleich.

Tut mir leid, damit wirst du hier auf herzlich wenig Verständnis stoßen.


----------



## benjasso (12. Januar 2009)

Das Problem werde ich zusammen mit einem anderen lösen. Ich hol mir wahrscheinlich bald ne GTX285 von Zotac, da ist das Spiel dabei und flüssig gehts dann sicher auch gleich
Werd mich dann nochmal melden wenn ich mitspielen kann.


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Wäre ne Lösung, Problem besteht darin das mir dazu *permanent* das Geld fehlt... Also bleibt mir keine andere Wahl als Games auf anderem Wegen zu bekommen...



Ich würde diese Diskussion lieber sein lassen.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. Januar 2009)

Dat Problem mit GRID hat sich erledigt.. 
Habe mal nen paar Screen's gemacht....


----------



## push@max (14. Januar 2009)

Die Grafik ist ein Traum...das beste Rennspiel was ich jemals gezockt habe


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

wir zocken wieder
Server: Freakoc
Passwort: tobc


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wir zocken wieder
> Server: Freakoc
> Passwort: tobc



Wie lang habt ihr gestern noch gezockt?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Januar 2009)

Wieso geht dat FF bei diesem Spiel nit. Is bei mir aktiviert....
(Gamepad = Saitek P2600 )

Und irgend wie fehlt dem GAme nen bissl Farbe, oder irre ich mich...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Wieso geht dat FF bei diesem Spiel nit. Is bei mir aktiviert....
> (Gamepad = Saitek P2600 )
> 
> Und irgend wie fehlt dem GAme nen bissl Farbe, oder irre ich mich...



FF am Lenkrad UND im Spiel aktiviert? 

Und wieso fehlt Farbe o.O


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Januar 2009)

Fahre GRID über Gamepad und habe am Pad und im Spiel FF aktiviert, aber merke davon nichts...

Wegen der Farbe:
Mir kommt dat vor als hätte ich da so ein milchigen Schein drüber....


----------



## bleedingme (16. Januar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Fahre GRID über Gamepad und habe am Pad und im Spiel FF aktiviert, aber merke davon nichts...
> 
> Wegen der Farbe:
> Mir kommt dat vor als hätte ich da so ein milchigen Schein drüber....


 
Patch drauf?

Am Anfang gab's mit diversen Pads/Lenkrädern Probleme.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Januar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie lang habt ihr gestern noch gezockt?


etwa bis dreiviertel 10 (9:45 Uhr) war ich dabei habe dann noch schnell Beverly Hills Cop II zuende gesehen

@Sunnyboy
das mit dem "Milchigen Schein" ist normal also ich sehe jedenfalls keine Unterschiede zu meinem Spiel xD


----------



## push@max (16. Januar 2009)

Wisst ihr schon, ob ihr morgen auch zocken werdet?


----------



## Portvv (17. Januar 2009)

gruss an alle RD Grid Online Zocker

sagt mal kann das sein, das wenn ich meine festplatte formatiert hab und somit windows neu raufgespielt habe, und die savegames von meine  alten spielstand nicht gesichert habe, das wenn ich mein bei meinen online account anmelde nicht alle fahrzeuge zu verfügung habe, ist mir gerade bei gt1 le mans aufgefallen ich konnte einfach nicht den Lamborghini anwählen nur aston oder Corvette, wenn es wirklich so wäre kann mir jmd. sein savegame zu verfügung stellen habe keine lust den sp nochmal zu spielen

mein nickname bei Grid ist Portvv , vielleicht kennt man sich ja aus sitzungen 

Danke


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

der SP hat im prinzip nicht mit dem MP zu tun und du müsstest alle Wagen fahren können.
sind denn deine Mitspieler im Lambo gefahren?


----------



## Portvv (17. Januar 2009)

ja alle im lambo und ich konnte als gegenhalt "nur" den db9 nehmen wo dran kann das liegen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> der SP hat im prinzip nicht mit dem MP zu tun und du müsstest alle Wagen fahren können.
> sind denn deine Mitspieler im Lambo gefahren?



Nein. Man muss ein gewissen Punkt in der Karriere erreicht haben, um alle Fahrzeuge online nutzen zu können. 

Am einfachsten nimmste den Cheat


----------



## foose (17. Januar 2009)

Also bitte, cheaten is echt das letzte, und dann auch noch Multiplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Portvv (17. Januar 2009)

bitte geb mal einer sein savegame frei


----------



## CeresPK (18. Januar 2009)

das würde ja cheaten gleichkommen ^^


----------



## Uziflator (18. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> das würde ja cheaten gleichkommen ^^



Ist es auch!

Wie wärs wenn du erstmal  ein bisschen die Karriere fahren würdest!
Spielstände gibt es auch zuhauf im Inet.


----------



## Portvv (18. Januar 2009)

na gut dann werde ich erst mal den sp ein bissen spielen

habe aber noch ein anderes problem , ich kann einfach meine grafikeinstellungen nicht ändern bzw. übernimmt er diese nicht, standart knallt er mir immer 4xmsaa rein bei einer auflösung von 1920x1200, die details übernimmt er auch nicht wenn ich diese umstelle , habe schon probiert in den hardwaresettings (textdateien) rum zu editieren hat aber auch nicht gebracht. habe den patch 1.2 drauf und sonst ist alles noch standart ohne mods ect.


----------



## Fransen (18. Januar 2009)

So, der Mainpost hat jetzt mal ein Facelift erhalten.


----------



## lowking (18. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir das spiel gestern auch mal zugelegt....muss sagen ich bin begeistert echt toll!
multiplayer ist auch ziemlich unterhaltsam!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2009)

foose schrieb:


> Also bitte, cheaten is echt das letzte, und dann auch noch Multiplayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wenn meine keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten. 

Er hatte schonmal gespielt und nun hat er sein Savegame vergessen zu backuppen, um nun wieder alle Autos im Multiplayer zu haben muss er die Karriere durch haben, bzw. den Cheat angewändet. Nix mit online cheaten oder so  

Man man man, immer diese Kiddies -.-


----------



## Faxe (18. Januar 2009)

Naja - Dann eben nochmal Durchspielen  PP würd ich sagen.


----------



## DestroyER (18. Januar 2009)

Xtreme Settings, Resolutions: 1680x1050, MULTISAMPLING: 16XQSCAA, VSYNC: EIN, SV: 16:10
Ruckler: Ständig.
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## foose (19. Januar 2009)

> Mein Team heißt Circuits Bandits und mein Fuhrpark umfasst relativ viele Autos. Wobei mein absoluter Liebling der Nissan Skyline ist.



@Destroyer: vielleicht ist deine Graka instabil (zu hoch occed?)


----------



## foose (19. Januar 2009)

/ edit one tut mir echt leid fürs doppelpost, wollte den ersten editen, ist aber schief gegangen wie ihr sehn könnt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2009)

Wir wollen heut abend wieder zoggn, wer lust hat hier melden ^^


Edit: 

Server: SnakeOC
Passwort: tobc


----------



## Summerboy85 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage zum Patch.

Habe das Spiel gestern installiert und nun will ich noch den neuesten Patch 1.2 installieren.

Daher meine Frage: Muss Patch 1.1 vorher installiert werden oder beinhaltet der 1.2 auch alle Änderungen vom 1.1 ?

Ich sag Danke im voraus für eure Antwort.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

Summerboy85 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kurze Frage zum Patch.
> 
> Habe das Spiel gestern installiert und nun will ich noch den neuesten Patch 1.2 installieren.
> 
> ...



Patch 1.2 gleich installieren


----------



## Portvv (20. Januar 2009)

@ freak : wäre dabei sag mir wann und wir heizen ne runde


----------



## CeresPK (20. Januar 2009)

sorry Fre@k das ich dir gestern nicht in ICQ geantwortet habe aber ich war leicht Abwesend (bin heim, Computer an, icq und Skype an, ins Bett gelegt, sofort eingeschlafen , 19:45 mal schnell aufgewacht, aufs Klo, wieder ins Bett, wieder sofort eingeschlafen )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> sorry Fre@k das ich dir gestern nicht in ICQ geantwortet habe aber ich war leicht Abwesend (bin heim, Computer an, icq und Skype an, ins Bett gelegt, sofort eingeschlafen , 19:45 mal schnell aufgewacht, aufs Klo, wieder ins Bett, wieder sofort eingeschlafen )




Is nich schlimm


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2009)

Wir wollen heute wieder zocken, wer Lust hat bitte hier melden


----------



## CeresPK (21. Januar 2009)

Lust


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Januar 2009)

So 

Server: SnakeOC
Passwort: tobc


----------



## BamBuchi (21. Januar 2009)

verdammte  ******** -.-
Mein PC liegt immer noch bei alternate ich will mit euch grid zockeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Januar 2009)

Ich auch und meine Grafikkarte liegt irgendwo im Keller.


----------



## benjasso (22. Januar 2009)

Meine ist bestellt und sollte Samstag da sein, zusammen mit Grid.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2009)

Wir zoggn heute wieder, wer macht mit? Ich kann noch keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen, zwischen 20 und 21Uhr geht wohl los


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

Hat heute jemand Lust?


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

ähhm nö

natürlich ich auf jeden fall


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ähhm nö
> 
> natürlich ich auf jeden fall



Gut, Snake macht wahrscheinlich auch mit, david muss ich auch ma fragen 

Edit: jop er macht auch mit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

Ok wir zoggn 

Server: SnakeOC 
PW:  tobc


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Wer von euch zockt GRID mit Lenkrad - idealerweise mit dem G25?

Würde gerne mal wissen ob GRID ein Game ist, dass gut zu fahren ist. DiRT war es leider nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wer von euch zockt GRID mit Lenkrad - idealerweise mit dem G25?
> 
> Würde gerne mal wissen ob GRID ein Game ist, dass gut zu fahren ist. DiRT war es leider nicht.



Viele zoggn es mit Lenkrad, geht sehr gut  

Kannst es auch wunderbar konfigurieren


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Okey, dann werde ich es irgendwann ausprobieren. 

Ich dachte ihr zockt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Okey, dann werde ich es irgendwann ausprobieren.
> 
> Ich dachte ihr zockt.



Machen wa doch auch, zwischendurch surfe ich ^^


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

jaja würde ich jetzt auch sagen xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Mach viel lieber deine 1k fertig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Mach viel lieber deine 1k fertig.



?


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

ja genau Fre@k mach mal deine 1K fertig und zwar hier bei Freeocen ists ja schon lange soweit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ja genau Fre@k mach mal deine 1K fertig und zwar hier bei Freeocen ists ja schon lange soweit



ach ihr meint die Posting-zahl


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

ja genau die und wenn du mir jetzt antwortest ist es soweit.
war vorhin ne schöne Partie Grid nicht


----------



## DON (28. Januar 2009)

zockt ihr noch würde gerne mal ne runde mitfahren


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

nein haben leider gerade aufgehört


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Januar 2009)

DON schrieb:


> zockt ihr noch würde gerne mal ne runde mitfahren



Zuspät, gerade fertig. Nur am WE gehts meistens bis um 24uhr  


PS:  1000. Post


----------



## DON (28. Januar 2009)

schade dann nächstemal


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2009)

So heute abend wird auch wieder gezockt


----------



## push@max (29. Januar 2009)

Wollen wir am Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde zocken...abends ist immer so eine Sache..


----------



## ATImania (1. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade herausgefunden, dass man in der GRID DEMO auch Online zocken kann aber ich vermute das geht nur mit den DEMO Versionen untereinander oder kann man trotzdem auf den DEMO Events begrenzt mit allen GRID gamern Online zocken?? Bockt aber sowas von das Game 

Ostern bekomme ich es vielleicht von meiner Freundin


----------



## apostoli (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs....
Hab ein problem. Hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann...
Ich habe XP und Vista auf meinem Rechner.
GRID läuft aber nur unter XP bei mir. Unter Vista startet das Spiel nicht einmal. Ne X fi Gamer ist in meinem Rechner. Sobald ich sie unter Vista im Gerätemanager deaktiviere läuft Grid auch. Aber ohne Ton..... Macht also keinen spaß.... Alchemy machts auch nicht besser.
Unter XP mit genau dem selben Rechner... kein problem.

Kann mir jemand helfen.???


----------



## push@max (2. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts mit einem neuen treiber für die X-fi aus?


----------



## CeresPK (2. Februar 2009)

nen Kumpel hat das gleiche Problem bei ihm laufen auch diese Spiele nicht:
Colin McRae Rally Dirt, Mirrors Edge und Mass effect.
Eine Lösung haben wir bisher noch nicht gefunden.
sobald er seine Onboard Soundkarte aktiviert gehen diese Spiele aber auch nicht mehr.
Er hat eine Audigy II SE
und die aktuellsten Treiber sind auch drauf.

OS ist Vista x64 Home Premium


----------



## CeresPK (2. Februar 2009)

wir fahren wieder!

Server: SnakeOC
PW: tobc


----------



## Av3ng3R (4. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nen Kumpel hat das gleiche Problem bei ihm laufen auch diese Spiele nicht:
> Colin McRae Rally Dirt, Mirrors Edge und Mass effect.
> Eine Lösung haben wir bisher noch nicht gefunden.
> sobald er seine Onboard Soundkarte aktiviert gehen diese Spiele aber auch nicht mehr.
> ...


 
Ich Hoffe Ihr Baut die SK aus bevor ihr die Onboard Aktiviert. Sonst ist es logisch das die Spiele nicht funzen


----------



## CeresPK (4. Februar 2009)

Ich war nicht dabei als er es gemacht hat aber ich habe ihm klipp und klar gesagt das er die Soundkartentreiber deinstallen soll und dann die Karte raus machen soll.
Hat Grid ein generelles Prob. mit Creative Karten?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Februar 2009)

Habs mit dem Microsoft SideWinder Precision Racing Wheel versucht zu zocken, aber es ist zu Arcadelastic um es mit nem Wheel "kurbelt" man einfach zu viel...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2009)

So wir fahren wieder: 

Server: SnakeOC
PW:  tobc


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

Seit ihr noch dran


----------



## Av3ng3R (5. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Hat Grid ein generelles Prob. mit Creative Karten?


 
Das nicht, im Gegenteil... Mit ner Xfi hört sich das alles noch besser an.

Nur hat Windoof ein generelles Problem wenn 2 Soundkarten Aktiv sind.

Es kann funzen, muss aber nicht.

Genererell gilt bevor man ON BOARD sachen wie Soundkarte oder Lan Karte ausm Bios wieder reaktiviert die eingebaute Karte ausbaut.

Am besten ist noch vorher von der Karte die treiber zu deinsteallieren.


----------



## DON (5. Februar 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Habs mit dem Microsoft SideWinder Precision Racing Wheel versucht zu zocken, aber es ist zu Arcadelastic um es mit nem Wheel "kurbelt" man einfach zu viel...


du kannst das einstellen wie das lenkrad reagieren soll usw. die einstellungen findest du unter optionen => fahroptionen => advanced da kannste allesmögliche einstellen (falls du das nochnicht selbst versucht hasst)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2009)

DON schrieb:


> du kannst das einstellen wie das lenkrad reagieren soll usw. die einstellungen findest du unter optionen => fahroptionen => advanced da kannste allesmögliche einstellen (falls du das nochnicht selbst versucht hasst)



Genau, und stell noch die Fahrhilfen aus. Dann ist es extrem Simulationslastig. 
Selten so ein geiles Spiel gehabt


----------



## apostoli (5. Februar 2009)

Ja die nueuen Treiber sind auch drauf. Die onboardsoundkarte ist im Bios deaktiviert. Ich Verstehe das nicht. Mass Effect geht bei mir auch nicht. Sind das nicht eigentlich die Spiele die Werbung für X Fi machen


----------



## CeresPK (5. Februar 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja die nueuen Treiber sind auch drauf. Die onboardsoundkarte ist im Bios deaktiviert. Ich Verstehe das nicht. Mass Effect geht bei mir auch nicht. Sind das nicht eigentlich die Spiele die Werbung für X Fi machen


Ich verstehe es auch nicht.
besonder Ich habe ihm ja den Rechner zusammengebaut und eigenhändig die Onboard Soundkarte deaktiviert (nur die seine audigy wollte er auf jeden fall weiter benutzen).
ich würde ihn so gerne bei unseren Online Partien dabei haben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2009)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ja die nueuen Treiber sind auch drauf. Die onboardsoundkarte ist im Bios deaktiviert. Ich Verstehe das nicht. Mass Effect geht bei mir auch nicht. Sind das nicht eigentlich die Spiele die Werbung für X Fi machen


Du benutzt nicht zufällig Vista?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2009)

So wir wollen ungefähr in 10min wieder zoggn. 

Server: SnakeOC
PW: tobc


----------



## Av3ng3R (6. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du benutzt nicht zufällig Vista?


 

Die Vermutung habe ich allerdings auch ... Vista Treiber für die Xfi laden...

aber auch keine garantie das das Funzt...

Unter Vista geht meine Xfi Gamer auch nicht


----------



## Gebieter (8. Februar 2009)

Edit: Gehört hier nicht rein ^^.


----------



## ile (9. Februar 2009)

Grid ist einfach ein sau-gutes Spiel, das aber noch genug Potential für einen oder mehrere Nachfolger bietet (v. a.: Mehr Detailtiefe im Karrieremodus, z. B. mehr Teamkollegen (, die dann in unterschiedlichen Klassen fahren), mehr Managementmöglichkeiten, mehr Tuningmöglichkeiten, optionale Qualifikationsrennen, ...)


----------



## N1lle (9. Februar 2009)

Habe Gerade ein HKS Freestyle drift gehostet 

n1lle223
PW: pcgh

Rennlänge 7min


----------



## CeresPK (9. Februar 2009)

Wir zocken wieder
Server: SnakeOC
Passwort: tobc


----------



## Spikos (9. Februar 2009)

Hm habs jetzt auch, bin aber erst das 2. Rennen gefahren (oh man hab ich verkackt )... Hab eben im Onlinegame geschaut, aber finde z.B. euren Server nicht . Liegt vielleicht an meiner ungepatchten Version... bin schon am DLen.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Februar 2009)

jepp brauchst den Patch.
naja wir fahren ja jetzt sowieso nicht mehr also hat das ganze ja noch bis morgen oder so Zeit 
aber würd mich freuen wenn mal nen paar mehr von hier mitfahren würden.
Und nicht gleich verzagen wenns in den ersten Kurven nen paar Rempler gibt das ist normal und manchmal kann man ja nix dazu weil die Kollisionsabfrage bei Grid manchmal nicht die beste ist 

mal sehen wenn wir wieder zocken schreiben sicherlich entweder ich oder Fr3@k wieder mal hier rein.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß garned wie ich zu euch komm, ich wollt eben mal kommen aber kein Peil


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich weiß garned wie ich zu euch komm, ich wollt eben mal kommen aber kein Peil



Haste ICQ oder Skype? Wir quatschen immer über Skype nebenbei  

Und wir geben doch die Daten immer, meistens sind sie so:

Server: SnakeOC
PW: tobc 

das heißt du gehst in dein Onlineprofil, gehst bei Privat rein und guckst nach einem Server der so heißt. Dann musste das PW eingeben und bist bei uns drauf. 

Und wenn der abend dann noch lustig sein soll komm mit ins skype  

Ceres hat sich auch getraut und er hat es sicher nicht bereut 
Wir sind ganz lieb


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Glaub ich euch ja, ich hab Jahrelang im CSS Clan gezockt mit Teamspeak nebenher, was schöneres konnt ich mir kaum vorstellen, wie ich diese Zeit vermisse >_<"
Naja, ok könnt ja dann nochmal bescheid sagen.

Lg


----------



## CeresPK (9. Februar 2009)

die "neuen" haben sie immer zum Fressen gern  
ne nurn Spaß, ich wurde herzlich empfangen auch wenn bei meiner ersten Partie nur "unbekannte" dabei waren 
naja ich geh jetzt mal pennen irgendwie muss ja das Auto vollgetankt werden 

irgendwie bin ich auch erst gar nicht klar gekommen wer nun wer war erst so nach nen paar Partien habe ich mitbekommen das Fr3@k der Herr "FreakOC" ist,
ich dachte erst er wäre SnakeOC


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Ja den hab ich gesehen den Server :

FreakOC^^


----------



## CeresPK (10. Februar 2009)

ja Fr3@k ist immer noch drauf xD

geh doch mal runter nicht das du noch verwirrung stiftest


----------



## renfield (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gefragt wurde es schon öfters wie ich gelesen habe... doch ohne Lösungsansätze. GRID erscheint plötzlich statt Deutsch in Englisch. Zufällig hatte ich gerade vor das OS (Vista Ultimate) neu aufzusetzen. Gesagt getan ... Platte formatiert und über Steam GRID neu aufgespielt. Ich war mir sicher dass jetzt wie gewohnt wieder alles auf Deutsch sein wird.

Denkste. English.
Wie kann ich das jetzt wieder auf Deutsch umstellen bzw. warum kann sowas denn auftreten?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Spikos (10. Februar 2009)

Drückst mal bei Steam rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung, eigenschaften und da kannst du eigentlich die Sprache für das Game einstellen!

@die multiplayer
Habt ihr eine Idee wieso ich nur ca. 15 private Games sehe? Hab auch den abend keine Freak/SnakeOC's gesehen


----------



## CeresPK (10. Februar 2009)

Patch schon drauf?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2009)

renfield schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gefragt wurde es schon öfters wie ich gelesen habe... doch ohne Lösungsansätze. GRID erscheint plötzlich statt Deutsch in Englisch. Zufällig hatte ich gerade vor das OS (Vista Ultimate) neu aufzusetzen. Gesagt getan ... Platte formatiert und über Steam GRID neu aufgespielt. Ich war mir sicher dass jetzt wie gewohnt wieder alles auf Deutsch sein wird.
> 
> ...



Steam ist auf Deutsch eingestellt? 




> ja Fr3@k ist immer noch drauf xD
> 
> geh doch mal runter nicht das du noch verwirrung stiftest



Häh was? o.O 



> Drückst mal bei Steam rechtsklick auf die Verknüpfung, eigenschaften und da kannst du eigentlich die Sprache für das Game einstellen!
> 
> @die multiplayer
> Habt ihr eine Idee wieso ich nur ca. 15 private Games sehe? Hab auch den abend keine Freak/SnakeOC's gesehen



15 Kommt doch ungefähr hin. Du musst auf jedenfall den Patch 1.2 installieren. Evtl kannste auch weiter runter scrollen?


----------



## Spikos (10. Februar 2009)

Hm jo keinen Plan, vielleicht kann ich ja mal einen von euch im ICQ adden, hab heute massig Zeit zum Zocken!

Edit: Hast mal ne PN Fre@k, weiß nicht wo ich hier ICQ-Daten finde


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

Ich muss gleich zum Fussball-Training, vll. macht ihr später nomma Grid-Online , sagt dann im Thread bescheid.

Lg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Hm jo keinen Plan, vielleicht kann ich ja mal einen von euch im ICQ adden, hab heute massig Zeit zum Zocken!
> 
> Edit: Hast mal ne PN Fre@k, weiß nicht wo ich hier ICQ-Daten finde



Hab dich geaddet


----------



## CeresPK (10. Februar 2009)

Wir wollen zocken suchen aber noch jemanden mit ner relativ guten Internetverbindung.
(ich komme mit meinen DSL6000 nicht infrage destawegen W-Lan )

also wer lust hat schreibt mich in skype an
ceres.pk 

oder eben ICQ (meine Nummer ist in meinem Profil einfach auf meinen Avatar klicken und dann auf Kontakt )


----------



## Uziflator (17. Februar 2009)

Wen ihr morgen zockt sagt ihr bestimmt bescheid.

Möcht auch mal mit fahren,bin aber nur einmal Online gefahren. bis jetz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wen ihr morgen zockt sagt ihr bestimmt bescheid.
> 
> Möcht auch mal mit fahren,bin aber nur einmal Online gefahren. bis jetz.



Kauf dir morgen mal ein Mikro


----------



## Uziflator (17. Februar 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kauf dir morgen mal ein Mikro


Das is kein problem!

Wird gemacht!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das is kein problem!
> 
> Wird gemacht!




Yeah


----------



## AlpinaB10 (18. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit!!! 

Ist ja ein Top Game das echt Spaß macht, aber die Wagen details sehen bei mir echt mies aus. Man kann die Schriftzüge kaum lesen, egal welche einstellungen ich in den Optionen vornehme.   (Patch 1.2 ist drauf)

Kennt jemand das Problem?!

Mein Sys:
WinVista64
AMD PhenomII X4 940
ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB (Catalyst 9.1)
MSI DKA790GX
4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC8000/1000,CL 5

Wäre super wenn jemand eine Idee hätte und mir weiter helfen kann. 

Danke!!!


----------



## gorn (18. Februar 2009)

Bei mir steigt immer wieder mal kurz die Spielgeschwindigkeit sehr stark an (<1Sekunde). Führt dazu dass ich manchmal nicht schnell genug reagieren kann und aus der Kurve flieg -.-

Kennt da jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## push@max (18. Februar 2009)

AlpinaB10 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!!!
> 
> Ist ja ein Top Game das echt Spaß macht, aber die Wagen details sehen bei mir echt mies aus. Man kann die Schriftzüge kaum lesen, egal welche einstellungen ich in den Optionen vornehme.   (Patch 1.2 ist drauf)
> 
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich, ich habe dann im Treiber nochmal alles zusätzlich aktiviert...also AA/AF usw.


----------



## AlpinaB10 (18. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich, ich habe dann im Treiber nochmal alles zusätzlich aktiviert...also AA/AF usw.



AA/AF funktioniert ja alles, es sind wirklich NUR die Details vom Wagen


----------



## push@max (20. Februar 2009)

AlpinaB10 schrieb:


> AA/AF funktioniert ja alles, es sind wirklich NUR die Details vom Wagen



Bei mir hat sich das Problem mit den zusätzlichen Treiber-Einstellungen gelöst.

Versuch vielleicht mal eine Grafik-MOD.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (21. Februar 2009)

hallo,

meine kumpels haben immer von der schönen grafik bei grid geschwärmt...ich dachte mir jetzt holst du es dir selbst und schaust was dran ist...mittlerweile habe ich das spiel und mus sagen das die grafik einfach nur normal ist...es hat mich allso nicht umgehauen...

ich mein die rennen sind ganz nett...aber die grafik finde ich nicht so toll...
wie ist eure meinung dazu...

ps: spiele grid auf 1650px 16X AA und auf höchsten detailstufen.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (21. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meine kumpels haben immer von der schönen grafik bei grid geschwärmt...ich dachte mir jetzt holst du es dir selbst und schaust was dran ist...mittlerweile habe ich das spiel und mus sagen das die grafik einfach nur normal ist...es hat mich allso nicht umgehauen...
> 
> ...


Wenn dir die Grafik nicht reicht: Ultra_High_V14beta4.7z Download File on FileFront

Aktueller Modstand Ultrahigh. Voll Onlinetauglich. Im Spoiler die Readme



Spoiler



Änderungen durch den Ultra-high Mod:

Erhöhte Darstellungsentfernungen für Schatten auf den einzelnen Strecken(noch nicht final), etwa Faktor 2

Erhöhte Detailentfernung für die Streckendarstellung: vorher 30m jetzt 1000m

Mip-mapping Einstellungen geändert, Texturen werden sollten jetzt bis zu max. Sichtweite scharf dargestellt werden.

LOD-Distanzen der Texturen erhöht (WIP) fällt leider nur bei hohen Auflösungen wirklich auf.

Anzahl der Objekte/Texturen die gleichzitig dargestellt werden können erhöht.

Auflösungsbegrenzung für kleinere Grafikkarten ausgehebelt (ab V10)

Spiegel nicht nur An-Aus sondern die Auflösung wählbar low-1024*256 medium-2048*512 high-4096*1024 ultra-8192*2048
in Verbindung mit enhanced Ultra Mod endlich ein ordentlicher Rückspiegel aber schluckt viel Leistung(ca50%)

In allen Ingame AA-Modis die Parameter angepasst. Rückspiegel wird bspws. auch geglättet.

Detailstufe Ultra-High für die Fahrzeuge: früherarstellung wie im Replay-Modus! jetzt: Wie in der Garage, mehr Details geht nicht 

Groundcover/Bodenbelag jetzt direkt in der Auflösung wählbar - manche sind noch nicht unterstützt wechselt aber automatisch in den nächsten

Darstellung der Vegetation etwas aufgebohrt. In der höchsten Stufe bis 4000m sichtbar davon bis 1200m in high-Detail

Einstellungen für Schatten und Reflektionen angepasst, von 128 bis 4096 (8192 bei shadows) direkt auswählbar, bei den Reflektionen im HQ-Modus werden mehr Texturen generiert (Std 6 - HQ 15)

Schatten gehen jetzt bis 8192 - Achtung EXTREMER! VRAMbedarf

Schäden jetzt für Umgebung und Wagen getrennt aktivierbar.

Darstellungsbegrenzung für Parktikel und Emitter angehoben.

Partikeloption Ultra sind 6000, Ultra-High sind 9000 Partikel, Extreme 20000! Killer 40k 

Shaderoptionen etwas "frisiert" für bessere Darstellung.

Speicheroptionen für etwas mehr Performance angepasst.

Maximale Sichtweiter der Zuschauer erhöht.

In Le Mans wechseln jetzt die Sichtverhältnisse etwas stärker.

Ingame AA-Modis überarbeitet, vor allen Dingen für die Umgebung.

Alle zugänglichen Filterparameter auf Linear/Anisotrop erhöht.

Kontrolldateien fürs PP neu aufgebaut, habe so einiges an Downsampling rausgenommen.

21:9 und 21:10 Widescreen hinzugefügt.

Die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit hab ich bestimmt vergessen, wird bei Gelegenheit noch ergänzt.


MfG BeetleatWar1977


PS:
Der Mod ist in 2 Varianten enthalten, einmal mit DOF(Depth of Field) und einmal ohne

Um die Fahrzeugdarstellung wie in der Garage zu bekommen, Enhanced UltraV2/V3 installieren und die Datei in "Cars UH" dazukopieren.


Vielen Dank an Shaddy für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> ich mein die rennen sind ganz nett...aber die grafik finde ich nicht so toll...
> wie ist eure meinung dazu...


Hm, nenn mal ein Rennspiel, dass deiner Meinung nach besser aussieht.
Ich finde schon, dass Grid auf jeden Fall vorn dabei ist. Burnout Paradise sieht ähnlich detailliert und gut aus. die NFS spiele kannste vergessen, zu unecht, und selbst GT5 Prologue auf der PS3 sieht nicht wirklich realistischer aus als Grid.

Sie Simu Titel wie GTR Evolution oder Race 07 haben auch ältere Engines, sehen zwar durchaus gut aus, aber halt auch nicht Spitzenklasse. sie punkten mehr mit Fahrphysik etc.


----------



## push@max (21. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> ...ich dachte mir jetzt holst du es dir selbst und schaust was dran ist...mittlerweile habe ich das spiel und mus sagen das die grafik einfach nur normal ist...es hat mich allso nicht umgehauen...
> 
> ich mein die rennen sind ganz nett...aber die grafik finde ich nicht so toll...
> wie ist eure meinung dazu...
> ...



Kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen, GRID hat die z.Z beste Grafik in diesem Segment...mit der MOD wird noch mal verbessert.


----------



## Darkness08 (21. Februar 2009)

steht für heute abend nochmal nen zocker abend an auf einem server? wenn nein wäre es supi wenn sich welche melden würden die lust haben


----------



## CeresPK (21. Februar 2009)

wir zocken gleich wieder Grid wer mitmachen will macht eben mit


----------



## CeresPK (21. Februar 2009)

OK Privater Server Steht

Server: SnakeOC
Passwort: tobc


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Februar 2009)

hallo...leute...

das mit dem grid tuning...hat wirkung gezeigt


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> hallo...leute...
> 
> das mit dem grid tuning...hat wirkung gezeigt



sag mal, hatte die Kollegen auch vielleicht die MOD drauf?


----------



## CeresPK (22. Februar 2009)

so ich zock jetzt nen bisl auf öffentlichen Servern vlt sehen wir uns^^
Bin als CeresOC unterwegs


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> sag mal, hatte die Kollegen auch vielleicht die MOD drauf?



das weis ich "noch" nicht...werd aber mal nachfragen...

so ich klink mich auch mal ien...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Februar 2009)

die wusten gar nicht das es ein tuning pack für das grid giebt...


----------



## renfield (24. Februar 2009)

GRID liess sich bei mir über STEAM nur auf Englisch installieren obwohl der Account auf Deutsch eingestellt war. Auch die Steamfunktion SPRACHE war bei mir nicht anwählbar, warum auch immer ...

Hier die Lösung falls mal jemand dasselbe Problem hat/haben wird:



X:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\grid


dort dann die "installscript.vdf" mit dem Editor öffnen.


dort sollte man die folgenden Zeilen vorfinden.

"string"
{
"english"
{
"Language" "eng"
}
"french"
{
"Language" "fre"
}
"german"
{
"Language" "ger"
}
"italian"
{
"Language" "ita"
}
"spanish"
{
"Language" "spa"
}
}

--------------------------------------------------------------


Diese jetzt so wie hier abändern um es auf Deutsch zu Spielen.


"string"
{
"english"
{
"Language" "ger"
}
"french"
{
"Language" "fre"
}
"german"
{
"Language" "ger"
}
"italian"
{
"Language" "ita"
}
"spanish"
{
"Language" "spa"
}
}

Editor zu und speichern...

Steam Starten und Spaß haben 

Danke Sebastian! Du hast mir den Spielspaß wieder zurückgebracht! 

PS.: Selber Weg auch bei DIRT über Steam.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2009)

Kommt leute zoggt mit: 

Server: SnakeOC 
PW: tobc 

Patch 1.2 ist notwendig und das ist ein privater server


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. Februar 2009)

allso wen du nicht auf dumme gedanken kommst wen ich auf deinem server lande dan gerne


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> allso wen du nicht auf dumme gedanken kommst wen ich auf deinem server lande dan gerne



lol


----------



## RaggaMuffin (27. Februar 2009)

hey was giebt es da zu kichern ich klink mich alle fälle mal bei dir ein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

execut3r schrieb:


> hey was giebt es da zu kichern ich klink mich alle fälle mal bei dir ein



Naja wenn dann hostet mein Kollege (Snake). Meistens abends ab 20Uhr zoggn wir. Skype wäre auch gut, macht so richtig viel fun


----------



## Darkness08 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi leute ich habe ein Problem bei Race Driver undzwar immer wenn ich unter meine wagen gehe und ein auto auswähle und dann die weltrekordzeit toppen will steht da immer das die Zeit bei 00:00:00 sein würde das geht aber nicht . Und außerdem wenn ich zb 59 sekunden schnell bin bin ich unter leuten die 1 minute brauchen für die runde also aktualisiert sich auch bei der rangliste nichts. woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Februar 2009)

Online oder offline? Mit oder ohne Aufholen? 

Aufholen wirkt nämlich wie ein Cheat, daher sind Zeiten mit Aufholen nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## Darkness08 (27. Februar 2009)

ne ich spiele offline indem ich ein auto auswähle unter Gridwelt und meine fahrzeuge und dann das auto wähle er meldet sich aber bei spielstart mit meinem account an aufholen ist aus da ansonsten ja die zeiten erst gar nicht gezählt werden ne. und dann wählt er sich in die online rangliste mit meiner zeit ein und vor dem rennen lädt er immer den weltmeisterzeitgeist runter


----------



## der_flamur (27. Februar 2009)

Hmmm vor einen Monat begann es bei mir mit komischen Rundenzeiten, wenn ich ein Rennen beende, passiert es mal, dass es eine Zeit (-254.1486.1215.12.012.00min) und dann statt erster letzter werde. Seltsam oder?


----------



## Darkness08 (27. Februar 2009)

ja total naja vielleicht ist das ja bei allen so aber ich will unbedingt mal wissen wo ich mit solchen zeiten stehe die ich fahre


----------



## vin vom Dorf (27. Februar 2009)

gorn schrieb:


> Bei mir steigt immer wieder mal kurz die Spielgeschwindigkeit sehr stark an (<1Sekunde). Führt dazu dass ich manchmal nicht schnell genug reagieren kann und aus der Kurve flieg -.-
> 
> Kennt da jemand ne Lösung?



Ich push das einfach nochmal, das Problem habe ich nämlich auch.

Also ich fahre ganz normal, so mit 50 fps und mit mal mach ich einen riesen Satz nach vorne. Wenn das grad in einer Kurve passiert ist das natürlich nicht optimal.

Das wirkt fast wie ein Lag, allerdings spiele ich offline


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2009)

Ich muss jetzt mal Fragen mit welchen Fahrhilfen ihr Grid spielt? Ich versuche es ohne, aber da haben manche Wagen ja so ein mieses Handling (z.B. der 350Z ziemlich am Anfang), das ich absolut nicht klar komme. Liegt das an meinem Nichtkönnen oder spielt ihr mit Fahrhilfen?

Zu dem angesprochenen Problem: Ich hab es bei mir noch nicht festgestellt, hab aber auch heute erst mit Grid angefangen.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

also online Spiele ich nur mit Fahrhilfen
Im SP mache ich je nach Rennveranstaltung die Gripkontrolle aus aber Bremsund Lenkhilfen bleiben dabei an
Driftrennen gehen ohne Fahrhilfen gar nicht wie ich finde, der Mustang GTR lässt sich aber am schönsten ohne Gripkontrolle fahren (der driftet dann noch schöner )


----------



## CeresPK (1. März 2009)

wir fahren wieder ihr Jungs (und vlt auch Mädels)

Server: snakeoc
PAsswort: tobc


----------



## BamBuchi (1. März 2009)

Oh, ja 

War echt cool heut mal wieder mit euch 

Wer also lust hat , wir sagen immer vorher hier bescheid


----------



## bleedingme (2. März 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal Fragen mit welchen Fahrhilfen ihr Grid spielt? Ich versuche es ohne, aber da haben manche Wagen ja so ein mieses Handling (z.B. der 350Z ziemlich am Anfang), das ich absolut nicht klar komme. Liegt das an meinem Nichtkönnen oder spielt ihr mit Fahrhilfen?
> 
> Zu dem angesprochenen Problem: Ich hab es bei mir noch nicht festgestellt, hab aber auch heute erst mit Grid angefangen.


 

Übungssache.
Spiele gerade den SP im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, ohne Fahrhilfen und in Cockpitansicht durch. Nur den Profimodus kann ich nich machen - ich brauch meine Neustarts. Koenigsegg oder Ford Prototyp in den US-Stadtkursen... so geil kann keine Droge sein... Ist natürlich schon schwierig, weil du die Reaktionen deiner Karre nicht siehst. D.h. etwas Übung in Außenansicht gerade mit den extremen Heckschleudern ist von Vorteil.

Mit den Drift-Rennen hab ich eh so meine Problemchen, mit oder ohne Fahrhilfen.


----------



## der_flamur (2. März 2009)

man wer hat bock mal online die 24 stunden (24 min) zu fahren?? (ich heiße im spiel Flamur)


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (8. März 2009)

Aktueller Stand UltraHigh: http://files.filefront.com/Ultra+Hig.../fileinfo.html
sollte die letzte Beta vor der final sein. Introducing: UHQ - Reflektionen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=grid2009-03-0808-07-465oa8.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=grid2009-03-0808-08-54zs8f.jpg 
Treemod beta2: http://files.filefront.com/Treemod+V.../fileinfo.html
ich weiß nicht ob der Online geht


Viel Spaß


----------



## push@max (8. März 2009)

Steht schon fest, wie viel Performance die Reflektionen fressen werden?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (8. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Steht schon fest, wie viel Performance die Reflektionen fressen werden?


 also mein 9600GT SLI packts mit shadows 4096 und Refl. UHQ-1536


----------



## CeresPK (10. März 2009)

wir fahren wieder:

Server: SnakeOC
Passwort: tobc


----------



## Pixelplanet (11. März 2009)

Moin zusammen


hab heut nen Rumblepad 2 geschenkt bekommen, nur leider stürzt grid immer ab wenn ich mit dem gamepad spielen will

bzw. ein paar rennen konnte ich fahren aber z.b. drift geht garnicht und auch bei anderen bleibt das game plötzlich hängen und crashed aufn desktop


hat irgendwer ne lösung dafür ?

sys:
Phenom 9850 BE @ 3Ghz
2Gb kingston hyper x 1066mhz
Gigabyte MA790FX-DQ6
und natürlich logitech rumblepad 2


----------



## Pixelplanet (11. März 2009)

bump.


----------



## CeresPK (11. März 2009)

hmm also wieso das Spiel immer abstürzt weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Aber das Drift gar nicht geht ligtdaran das das Pad keine analogen Trigger hat oder irre ich mich da jetzt 

Ein paar kleine Tipps zum driften 
-immer schön mit sämtlichen Fahrhilfen fahren
-nicht durchgängig die Handbremse rupfen sondern mit der Handbremstaste "spielen" ruhig immer aufm Gas bleiben und dann ein kurzer Handbremsimpuls und eingelenkt und die Karre kommt, sofort gegenlenken und wenn du merkst das Heck kommt zu viel und will dich überholen vom Gas gehen ggf sogar Bremsen
-bei langen Kurven wie eben schon gesagt nicht stur auf der Handbremse bleiben sondern immer so: tipp-tipp-tipp-tipp und immer so weiter bis man beim Kurvenausgang ist dann kannst wieder die Karre gerade ziehen
-wenn die Karre sich mitten in der Kurve mal entscheiden sollte nicht mehr zu driften ruhig mal in die Richtung lenken wo du hin willst also Stur gegenlenken bringt manchmal auch nix 
-Die Silvia S15 ist am Einsteigerfreundlichsten finde ich


----------



## Pixelplanet (11. März 2009)

und was soll ich jetzt mit tips zum driften wenn ich nicht spielen kann ?


falls du mit analogen trigger die Analog sticks meinst:

das rumblepad hat welche, nur stürzt das game beim Driften IMMER ab ansonsten nur hin und wieder mal


----------



## CeresPK (11. März 2009)

ich meine die Schultertasten auch trigger genannt


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (11. März 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal Fragen mit welchen Fahrhilfen ihr Grid spielt? Ich versuche es ohne, aber da haben manche Wagen ja so ein mieses Handling (z.B. der 350Z ziemlich am Anfang), das ich absolut nicht klar komme. Liegt das an meinem Nichtkönnen oder spielt ihr mit Fahrhilfen?



Also ich fahre komplett ohne Fahrhilfen. Is meiner Meinung nach das Beste, weil man dann auch mal bremsen und mit dem Wagen richtig "arbeiten" muss. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, wenn die Karre in der Kurve ausbricht und man ganz gekonnt gegenlenkt.

Außerdem bin ich ohne Fahrhilfen immer schneller als mit.


----------



## CeresPK (11. März 2009)

wenn man aber nur ne TAsta zur verfügung hat ist auch wieder sch***e oder nen Pad ohne Trigger
denn wenn man da die Gripkontrolle und die Bremshilfe Ausschaltet ist man beim Start nur am durchdrehen und vor Kurven schnell aufgeregt weil man ohne Bremshilfen kein ABS hat


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (12. März 2009)

Da is natürlich was dran. Es hat mich auch sehr viel Zeit gekostet dieses Level zu erreichen. Und ich glaube, wenn ich jetzt mal ein paar Monate nicht zocken würde, wäre das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ohne Fahrhilfen zu fahren. 

P.S.: hoch leben die Trigger!


----------



## haedmaster (14. März 2009)

hi ich spiel jetzt seit ein paar wochen grid und suche ein paar leute die lust haben mit mir zu zocken oder ne empfehlung für ne community etc. haben 
bin in nem multigaming clan (da zockt aber keiner rennspiele   ) 

meldet euch


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

gck mal bei Freeocen.de (dort gibt es im Zockerberreich nen Thread in dem geschrieben wird wann wir fahren)
oder schreib mal Fr3@k und/oder mich an
wir spielen öfter mal auf nem privaten Server namens SnakeOC

wir schreiben aber meist hier rein wenn wir fahren

Skype solltest auch haben (erleichtert die verständigung wenn wir auf öffentlichen Servern fahren und man kann sich mal so unterhalten )


----------



## haedmaster (15. März 2009)

jetzt hab ich éin ganz anderes prob und zwar werden meine erfahrungspunkte nicht gespeichert bin nach jedem neustart wieder unerf. anfänger 
hat da jemand ne lösung ??????????


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. März 2009)

Ganz wichtig --> 1.2 Patch 
Ansonsten mal Firewall deaktivieren 


Fährt heute jemand Grid mit?


----------



## BamBuchi (15. März 2009)

Ich, ich , ich


----------



## CeresPK (15. März 2009)

Bambi du bist mir vielleicht ne Marke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2009)

Wir zoggn wieder. 

Wer Lust hat melden (ICQ)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2009)

So wir fahren wieder, also kommt leute  

Server: SnakeOC
PW : tobc


----------



## haedmaster (20. März 2009)

moin an alle grid fahrer 
ich start ma ne session über leute  die mit einsteigen würd ich mich sehr freuen (uh wie förmlich XD)  name der seesion ist rasenderhund PW: hcdfb


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (22. März 2009)

Ultra-HighV14final: Ultra_High_V14final.7z Download File on FileFront
Im Spoiler ist die Readme, letzte Änderung in der Final: bessere Lastverteilung bei Multicoresystemen und TC´s werden jetzt explizit mit unterstützt.



Spoiler



Änderungen durch den Ultra-high Mod:
Erhöhte Darstellungsentfernungen für Schatten auf den einzelnen Strecken(noch nicht final), etwa Faktor 2
Erhöhte Detailentfernung für die Streckendarstellung: vorher 30m jetzt 1000m
Mip-mapping Einstellungen geändert, Texturen werden sollten jetzt bis zu max. Sichtweite scharf dargestellt werden.
LOD-Distanzen der Texturen erhöht (WIP) fällt leider nur bei hohen Auflösungen wirklich auf.
Anzahl der Objekte/Texturen die gleichzitig dargestellt werden können erhöht.
Auflösungsbegrenzung für kleinere Grafikkarten ausgehebelt (ab V10)
Spiegel nicht nur An-Aus sondern die Auflösung wählbar low-1024*256 medium-2048*512 high-4096*1024 ultra-8192*2048
in Verbindung mit enhanced Ultra Mod endlich ein ordentlicher Rückspiegel aber schluckt viel Leistung(ca50%)
In allen Ingame AA-Modis die Parameter angepasst. Rückspiegel wird bspws. auch geglättet.
Detailstufe Ultra-High für die Fahrzeuge: früherarstellung wie im Replay-Modus! jetzt: Wie in der Garage, mehr Details geht nicht 
Groundcover/Bodenbelag jetzt direkt in der Auflösung wählbar - manche sind noch nicht unterstützt wechselt aber automatisch in den nächsten
Darstellung der Vegetation etwas aufgebohrt. In der höchsten Stufe bis 4000m sichtbar davon bis 1200m in high-Detail
Einstellungen für Schatten von 128 bis 8192 direkt auswählbar - Achtung EXTREMER! VRAMbedarf bei 8192
Einstellungen für Reflektionen von 128 bis 4096 direkt auswählbar, das ganzze in 3 Modis: Standard sind 6, HQ sind 15 und UHQ sind 60 verschiedene Texturen.
Schäden jetzt für Umgebung und Wagen getrennt aktivierbar.
Darstellungsbegrenzung für Parktikel und Emitter angehoben.
Partikeloption Ultra sind 6000, Ultra-High sind 9000 Partikel, Extreme 20000! Killer 40k 
Shaderoptionen etwas "frisiert" für bessere Darstellung.
Speicheroptionen für etwas mehr Performance angepasst.
Maximale Sichtweiter der Zuschauer erhöht.
In Le Mans wechseln jetzt die Sichtverhältnisse etwas stärker.
Ingame AA-Modis überarbeitet, vor allen Dingen für die Umgebung.
Alle zugänglichen Filterparameter auf Linear/Anisotrop erhöht.
Kontrolldateien fürs PP neu aufgebaut, habe so einiges an Downsampling rausgenommen.
21:9 und 21:10 Widescreen hinzugefügt.
Lastverteilung für Multicoresysteme verändert, explizite TrippleCore-Unterstützung eingefügt.
Die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit hab ich bestimmt vergessen, wird bei Gelegenheit noch ergänzt.

MfG BeetleatWar1977

PS:
Der Mod ist in 2 Varianten enthalten, einmal mit DOF(Depth of Field) und einmal ohne
Um die Fahrzeugdarstellung wie in der Garage zu bekommen, Enhanced UltraV2/V3 installieren und die Datei in "Cars UH" dazukopieren.

Vielen Dank an Shaddy für die Unterstützung!


----------



## der_flamur (22. März 2009)

Echt geil dieser Mod, allerdings hat miene 9800GT nicht genug VRAM...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. März 2009)

Wir zoggn wieder Grid: 

Server: SnakeOC
PW: tobc


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (22. März 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Echt geil dieser Mod, allerdings hat miene 9800GT nicht genug VRAM...


 ich hab doch auch nur 2x 9600GT 1GB


----------



## der_flamur (26. März 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> ich hab doch auch nur 2x 9600GT 1GB


Ich hab sogar nur 1x 512MiB


----------



## push@max (26. März 2009)

ich hatte bei den bisherigen Mods mit 512MB auch keine Probleme, wobei die Auflösung und die Settings natürlich ausschlaggebend sind, ob 512MB reichen oder nicht.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das GRID angeblich DX10 fähig sei, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, da es bei mir im DX9 Modus läuft...

1280x1024
Max Details (teilweise auf Ultra)
30 - 35fps


----------



## push@max (27. März 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das GRID angeblich DX10 fähig sei, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, da es bei mir im DX9 Modus läuft...
> 
> ...



Danach habe ich schon gesucht...leider unterstützt GRID kein DX10.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (27. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Danach habe ich schon gesucht...leider unterstützt GRID kein DX10.


 Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die Engine unterstützt durchaus DX10 Effekte, nur eingebaut habe sie keine. Da zermarter ich mir schon ein ganzes Weilchen meinen Kopf drüber die einzubinden.


----------



## FoXXie (28. März 2009)

DX10? Nice.^^
Könntest du eig.mal nen Grafik Mod machn,der Unwichtiges Runterschraubt,wichtiges aber Aufdreht? Würd mich über ne Bessere Grafik Super freuen^^


Achja, bin auch Grid bereit,einfach Pm oder ICQ ^^


----------



## push@max (28. März 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die Engine unterstützt durchaus DX10 Effekte, nur eingebaut habe sie keine. Da zermarter ich mir schon ein ganzes Weilchen meinen Kopf drüber die einzubinden.



DX10 mit deinen bisherigen MOD's wäre die Krönung. 
Nur so nebenbei...GRID auf der XBOX 360 kann man vom grafischen her vergessen. Ich weiß, dass das meckern auf hohem Niveau ist, hat aber vorher GRID auf dem PC mit der MOD gezockt, sieht das auf der Konsole Detailarm aus.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. März 2009)

FoXXie schrieb:


> DX10? Nice.^^
> Könntest du eig.mal nen Grafik Mod machn,der Unwichtiges Runterschraubt,wichtiges aber Aufdreht? Würd mich über ne Bessere Grafik Super freuen^^
> 
> 
> Achja, bin auch Grid bereit,einfach Pm oder ICQ ^^


 was ist für dich wichtig?


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2009)

Was mich an Grid Stört ist die Aggresion der Anderen Gegner find ich immer hamma hart aber iwie törnt mich das an zurück zu schlangen und dann lieg ich da mit Achsenbruch


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Was mich an Grid Stört ist die Aggresion der Anderen Gegner find ich immer hamma hart aber iwie törnt mich das an zurück zu schlangen und dann lieg ich da mit Achsenbruch


 also wenn du keine Online-Ranglistenrennen fährst hab ich was: AI_V10.7z Download File on FileFront


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> also wenn du keine Online-Ranglistenrennen fährst hab ich was: AI_V10.7z Download File on FileFront




Danke


----------



## Kingmakke (29. März 2009)

Grid ist und bleibt echt ein Hammer Game!
die Grafik finde ich auch top!, besonders vergleich mit NFS und so...
was bewirken denn die MODs alles so?


----------



## push@max (29. März 2009)

Kingmakke schrieb:


> was bewirken denn die MODs alles so?



Die polieren nochmal deutlich die Grafik auf


----------



## FoXXie (29. März 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> was ist für dich wichtig?


Ich wusst,dass diese frage kam XD

Also wichtig sind halt schadensmodelle,Autos,undso..
Undwichtig ist halt,was neben der Strecke ist oder seeeehr selten zu sehen ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. März 2009)

Mich würde es auch freuen, wenn einzig und allein die Autos aufgeborht werden. Allerdings muss es online-kompatibel sein. 


btw, wer zockt heute abend alles mit? (nach 20uhr)


----------



## FoXXie (29. März 2009)

Ich würd gern.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich nen Skin für seine eigenen Fahrzeuge zu basteln?
Wenn ja nen [How to do] wäre ne gute Idee...
Ansonsten ist das Spiel *erste Sahne*...

Ansonsten wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt ein zu basteln wäre ich sehr dankbar..
Wollte den Skin von Dodge Challenger 2008 ändern.

So sollte er dann aussehen.....

Ciu


----------



## Speedi (3. April 2009)

Also ich kann echt nur die Mods aus dem 3D-Center-Forum empfehlen!

3DCenter Forum

Dort könnt ihr euch die Mods herunterladen. U.a.:

- Ultra-High Mod (poliert die Grafik ORDENTLICH auf)
- Enhanced Ultra (mehrere kleinere und feinere EInstellmöglichkeiten, Autos sehen auch im Rennen aus, wie in der Garage)
- Tree-Mod (macht die Palmen usw. in GRID schöner)
- Damage-Mod (verbessert das Schadensmodell und erhöht etwas die Empfindlichkeit des Autos)

In Arbeit ist unter anderem auch dort ein DX10-Mod, auf den ich mich auch schon sehr freue!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Also ich kann echt nur die Mods aus dem 3D-Center-Forum empfehlen!
> 
> 3DCenter Forum
> 
> ...




Nur mal so als Tipp, der macher der Mods ist hier selber aktiv. 

Beatleatwar1977 ist sein Nick 



BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig, die Engine unterstützt durchaus DX10 Effekte, nur eingebaut habe sie keine. Da zermarter ich mir schon ein ganzes Weilchen meinen Kopf drüber die einzubinden.



Gruß


----------



## Speedi (3. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Tipp, der macher der Mods ist hier selber aktiv.
> 
> Beatleatwar1977 ist sein Nick
> 
> ...



Das kann ich ja nicht wissen xD         
Naja, aber dann sieht er mal, dass ich seine Seite empfehle!  


Gruß,
Kepi007 (Speedi @ 3DCenter)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Das kann ich ja nicht wissen xD
> Naja, aber dann sieht er mal, dass ich seine Seite empfehle!
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm doch wenn du ein paar Seiten des Threads gelesen hättest   

Naja soll keine anmache sein  

Bin auf den DX10-mod schon gespannt


----------



## Speedi (3. April 2009)

Also ich hab hier nicht alles gelesen, und wenn, dann nur die Texte, und nicht, wer sie geschrieben hat^^ 
Naja, aber gut zu wissen, dass BeetleatWar1977 auch hier aktiv ist!


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (4. April 2009)

Die Bilder sind entstanden als ich die Einzelherrausforderung gegen Ravenwests Nathan McKane der Europa A-Lizenz gefahren bin. Gleich in der 1. Runde haben wir uns berührt und das Ergebnis sieht man hinter mir 

Das war das bisher ruhigste Rennen gegen Ravenwest überhaupt.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. April 2009)

Hehe, das ist immer das Beste wenns den Ravenwestler derbröselt in der challenge, dann kann man das ding gemütlich nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Stammgast (7. April 2009)

Grid ist spitze, aber die müssten aber mal Gran Turismo für den Pc herausbringen!!!!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. April 2009)

Gibt es nen Status in wie weit der DX10 Mod für GRID ist.... 

Die letzten Mod's haben mir GRID putt gemacht.....


----------



## push@max (7. April 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Gibt es nen Status in wie weit der DX10 Mod für GRID ist....



Steht das fest, dass ein DX10 MOD erscheint?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Steht das fest, dass ein DX10 MOD erscheint?



Jo unser Beetleatwar moddet doch schon fleißig, die Beta sagte er ist schon fertig


----------



## push@max (8. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jo unser Beetleatwar moddet doch schon fleißig, die Beta sagte er ist schon fertig



Boah, klasse! ...das wird dem Spiel die Krone aufsetzen!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (9. April 2009)

Gibt es die Beta schon als Download? Würde mich sehr interessieren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Beta schon als Download? Würde mich sehr interessieren...



Musste mal Beetle fragen


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (9. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Musste mal Beetle fragen


 hier........ GridDX10beta01.7z Download File on FileFront


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> hier........ GridDX10beta01.7z Download File on FileFront



Gibts Release-Notes o.Ä. was nun anders ist?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (10. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Gibts Release-Notes o.Ä. was nun anders ist?


 Im Augenblick sind nur ein Teil der Shader von DX9 nach DX10 konvertiert, sobald ich das abgeschlossen habe gibts ausführliche infos


----------



## push@max (10. April 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Im Augenblick sind nur ein Teil der Shader von DX9 nach DX10 konvertiert, sobald ich das abgeschlossen habe gibts ausführliche infos



Dann warte ich noch...ist aber eine super Sache, dass Du eine DX10 Mod erstellst


----------



## Delious (10. April 2009)

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu Doof aber wohin mit diesen Dateien?? Welcher Ordner?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (11. April 2009)

Delious schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu Doof aber wohin mit diesen Dateien?? Welcher Ordner?


 die DX10? ins unterverzeichniss shaderpack


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. April 2009)

Hahaha loool 

Vorhin beim onlinezoggn bin ich in San Francisco durch die Welt gefallen, man beachte die KM/H   

Wäre Lustig wenn das jetzt in der Statisktik steht "höchstgeschwindigkeit = 510km/h)    

Ich glaube damit bin ich der schnellste


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. April 2009)

Wir zoggn wieder: 

SnakeOC 
PW: tobc


----------



## Elbsurfer (13. April 2009)

Stehen die Werte Deines letzten Rennens denn nun in der Statistik (=510km/h) ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2009)

Elbsurfer schrieb:


> Stehen die Werte Deines letzten Rennens denn nun in der Statistik (=510km/h) ?



ja sogar 512


----------



## Menthe (13. April 2009)

Jetzt bleibste immer der schnellster


----------



## Delious (13. April 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> die DX10? ins unterverzeichniss shaderpack


 
Thanx!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. April 2009)

big greets zu solchem Tempo, schaffe gerade ma 412kmh mit dem AUDI R10...

RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> big greets zu solchem Tempo, schaffe gerade ma 412kmh mit dem AUDI R10...
> 
> RESPEKT!!!!



412?

Fahr mal Le Man mit dem Ding, auf der geraden macht der bei mir immer bei 420kmh schluss  

Das war vorher auch mein Höchsttempo


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. April 2009)

Bin nur den normalen Kurs gefahren nit den von 19.. 
Le Sathre ohne Kurven....

Muß ich doch ma glatt tun.... und dann ma schaun...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. April 2009)

Habe gestern mal den DX10Beta Mod getestet, und muß sagen sieht SSSSUUUPIII aus... Will mehr....


----------



## FoXXie (15. April 2009)

Und ich will Vergleichsscreens^^

Mein Tempo ist noch 350 mitm Mazda 7676B oder wie der heißt^^


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. April 2009)

Hier sind mal ein paar Screens von GRID mit DX10Beta Mod....

Hoffe sie gefallen euch...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

Naja, mein Grid sieht besser aus, auch ohne Mods. Grafikmods machen doch nur sinn wenn man die Max-settings noch toppen möchte.


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

lässt die DX10 alpha Mod eig auch wie einige Textur Mods die Gegner im SP auf einmal unmenschlich schnell werden?
wenn nicht und wenn man auch noch online zocken kann probiere ich sie mal aus


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. April 2009)

Habe keine Veränderung der KI im Sp modus feststellen können.... kann den Mod eigentlich nur empfehlen......


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

hmm
Fre@k was meinst du, mal testen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> hmm
> Fre@k was meinst du, mal testen?



Ich modde mein Grid nicht kaputt ^^ 

Allerdings soll das nur ein Gerücht sein mit dem KI-Bug, ich glaube nicht das die Grafik etwas an der KI ändert?!


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

doch als ich mal einen Textur Mod draufgeklatscht habe sind die Gegner auf geraden immer sau schnell an mir vorbeigezischt


----------



## push@max (16. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich modde mein Grid nicht kaputt ^^



Dabei wird nichts kaputt gemacht...es sieht einfach nochmal deutlich besser aus


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. April 2009)

Weiß zwar nit woran es liegt, aber bei manchen Mod's hängt sich dat Game nach nem beendeten Rennen auf..... 
Bekomme immer nur die Meldung "G_RID.exe hat ein Problem verursacht und muss beendet werden_".....

P.s Wozu iss der NOS- Knopf in der VIPER da.... Man aknn zwar die Funktion belegen aber passieren tut nichts......


----------



## Jason197666 (18. April 2009)

Hat nich jemand Bock auf´m Hamachi Match...?

Ihr erreicht mich entweder über ICQ bzw. X-Fire....[mein Nick bei X-Fire: [$Lcrz]Joey]

Apropos.....Ich find die DX 10 Mod ziemlich geil. Ich meine die Surfaces sehen gleich viel besser aus...weiter so. Wie auch schon manche Vorredner predigten, die Games, die die Gamer lieben, leben im Grunde von der Community....

Gr33tz...Jason


----------



## Delious (18. April 2009)

Meiner meinung nach macht der DX10 Mod Grid nicht wirklich schöner.
Ich zocke auf 1680x1050 @ Max. und das sieht schon mega geil aus.

Hab jetzt auch den MP lieben gelernt. Hat mich vorher garnicht so interessiert aber als ich es einmal gezockt habe komm ich kaum noch davon wech (naja zeitmäßig auch erst 2x gezockt)

Macht auf jeden fallerheblich mehr fun als der SP.


----------



## CeresPK (18. April 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nit woran es liegt, aber bei manchen Mod's hängt sich dat Game nach nem beendeten Rennen auf.....
> Bekomme immer nur die Meldung "G_RID.exe hat ein Problem verursacht und muss beendet werden_".....
> 
> P.s Wozu iss der NOS- Knopf in der VIPER da.... Man aknn zwar die Funktion belegen aber passieren tut nichts......


du musst das Spiel erst durchgespielt ahben


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. April 2009)

Axso, naj dann weiß ich wat ich dem nächst mache, wenn es dat Game zuläßt....


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (19. April 2009)

Kleines Update von mir: Ultra_High_V15beta1.7z Download File on FileFront

DX9 Shader von Dirt übernommen (WIP)
DOF - Variante angepasst
Bugs in Haruna entfernt


----------



## mofo45 (20. April 2009)

HI leute mein GRID stürtzt immer ab das steht immer prgramm muss sofort beendet werden. könnt ihr mir helfen ????????????
BItte PN


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

mofo45 schrieb:


> HI leute mein GRID stürtzt immer ab das steht immer prgramm muss sofort beendet werden. könnt ihr mir helfen ????????????
> BItte PN



Verwendest Du irgendwelche Mods?


----------



## mofo45 (20. April 2009)

KP ich habe nur paar sachen das die Grafik besser ist und den Patch 1.2
is das schlimm ( ausschlag gebend ) ????????????


----------



## gorn (20. April 2009)

Versuchs mal mit ner Neuinstallation, und vorher Spielstände sichern.
Bei mir hats geholfen, Mods lass ich jetzt erstmal.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (20. April 2009)

Hi,
Ich hab mir gestern Grid ausgeliehen, nun stehe ich vor dem Problem dass mein MOMO überhaupt nicht funktioniert, ich hab diverse Registry-"Hacks" versucht aber es funktioniert nicht, gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Patch 1.2 ist drauf, VIsta x64, System aus der Signatur.


----------



## mofo45 (21. April 2009)

Ok aber weis noch jemand wie ich die Grafik rchtig hoch stellen kann ?


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab mir gestern Grid ausgeliehen, nun stehe ich vor dem Problem dass mein MOMO überhaupt nicht funktioniert, ich hab diverse Registry-"Hacks" versucht aber es funktioniert nicht, gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?
> Patch 1.2 ist drauf, VIsta x64, System aus der Signatur.



Ich habe das Lenkrad auch, jedoch es nicht auf Vista/Seven getestet. Da das Lenkrad schon etwas älter ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es unter Vista x64 Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt.


----------



## iceman650 (23. April 2009)

jetz mal ne frage: gibts in Grid reale rennstrecken (speziell grüne hölle^^)?


----------



## Menthe (23. April 2009)

Reale Ja, Grüne Hölle leider nicht. Aber du kannst auf der zb auf dem normalen Nürburgring oder auf der Strecke der 24 Stunden von Le Mans fahren.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. April 2009)

Race Driver: GRID - Strecken und Autos sind bekannt - Heute erreicht Race Driver: GRID seinen Goldstatus | Genre Rennspiele // GameRadio.de

Hier gibts ne Liste der Strecken. Könnte man evtl. noch in den ersten Post des Sammelthreads hier mitaufnehmen, da stehen glaub ich nur die Fahrzeuge als Liste, nicht die Strecken.


----------



## iceman650 (25. April 2009)

schade. aber für 7 euro von ebay isses wohl in ordnung^^


----------



## troppa (1. Mai 2009)

7 Euro? - Kommt das 8-Ball jetz nu für PC oder nicht?

Wenn GRID2 rauskommt brauch ichs auch nicht mehr......

Was garantiert kommen wird wie ich CM kenne.....

Hoffe CM packt wenigstens noch !NEUEN! Content drauf (Nordschleife ), anstatt zu kürzen...

Hoffentlich ist es nicht wie bei RACE 07, wo Atari ein Expansion-Pack mit altem Content (von GTR Evo.) und der Nordschleife rausbrachte, dass im Handel das Doppelte von Hauptspiel kostete... (Pro km Nordschleife 2,27€ - da könnte man gleich in echt 2 Runden drehen....)

Hab keine Lust mehr zu warten... Dann lieber NfS 2 und F1 fahren... xD


----------



## Faxe (3. Juni 2009)

Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit den Porsche irgendwie Freizuschalten? Durch Mod´s o.ä.

Wie siehts mir neuen Strecken aus?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Juni 2009)

wer hat hat lust auf crashderby? folgt mir via xfire


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Juni 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> wer hat hat lust auf crashderby? folgt mir via xfire



falls du mal wieder so was machst, kannst du mir ja mal deine xfire addy geben


----------



## Delious (22. Juni 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> falls du mal wieder so was machst, kannst du mir ja mal deine xfire addy geben



Der Meinung bin ich auch


----------



## push@max (23. Juni 2009)

Was ist eigentlich aus der DX10-Mod geworden?

Irgendwie ist es still um das Update...


----------



## der_flamur (23. Juni 2009)

Joa find ich auch... naja muss eh jetzt auf mein neues board (Crosshair II Fomula) warten...


----------



## Elbsurfer (25. Juni 2009)

DX10-Mod wäre wirklich interessant.


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2009)

Naja, vielleicht kommt da noch etwas vor dem Release von Shift...


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (25. Juni 2009)

Elbsurfer schrieb:


> DX10-Mod wäre wirklich interessant.


 Jungs macht keinen Stress, ich bin Einzelkämpfer 

Und momentan haperts etwas an der Zeit.


----------



## push@max (25. Juni 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Jungs macht keinen Stress, ich bin Einzelkämpfer
> 
> Und momentan haperts etwas an der Zeit.



Lass dir ruhig Zeit...

Ich hasse Arbeiten unter Druck (auch).


----------



## TheGamler (27. Juni 2009)

Habe mir am Donnerstag auch das Spiel geholt...
Und ich muss sagen: ! 
Noch nie so ein geiles Rennspiel gezockt!

Also ich bin dann wieder am zocken 

PS: Ich finds fast schon schade, dass ich das Game als Budget-Spiel gekauft hab, die 50€ Vollpreis hätten sich die Entwickler zumindest klar verdient...!


----------



## superman1989 (28. Juni 2009)

ohh das Game ist spitze und online mach übertrieben Fun^^

denn ich bin DK bei freies driften ^^ 95.500.000 millionen drift punkte das muss mir mal einer nachmachen -ohne cheats


----------



## Elbsurfer (28. Juni 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> PS: Ich finds fast schon schade, dass ich das Game als Budget-Spiel gekauft hab, die 50€ Vollpreis hätten sich die Entwickler zumindest klar verdient...!



Dann schick doch den Differenzbetrag an *BeetleatWar1977*, das is der momentane Entwickler.  

... soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich schon wieder Stress machen will wo der DX10-Mod bleibt...


----------



## N1lle (29. Juni 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> ohh das Game ist spitze und online mach übertrieben Fun^^
> 
> denn ich bin DK bei freies driften ^^ 95.500.000 millionen drift punkte das muss mir mal einer nachmachen -ohne cheats




Das hat dann sicher kein bisschen mehr mit realem Driften zu tun


----------



## push@max (29. Juni 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> PS: Ich finds fast schon schade, dass ich das Game als Budget-Spiel gekauft hab, die 50€ Vollpreis hätten sich die Entwickler zumindest klar verdient...!



Dann hättest Du einfach die billige liegen lassen sollen und bei Saturn oder MM das Spiel für 49,95€ kaufen sollen


----------



## ATImania (19. Juli 2009)

*Horror Crash!!!*

Ich muss diese Bilder in einer art Diashow einfach mal posten 

Ich wollte gerade auf dem Nürburgring 40 Runden im Formel 3 Dallara drehen! in Runde 13 von Platz 12 auf 1 vorgekämpft passiert in Runde 14 das unfassbare! Den Bremspunkt an der NGK-Schickane verpasst und.........seht selbst


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. Juli 2009)

Immer diese Gewalt an armen Autos ( trotzdem schöne Flugeinlage ),ich hole gleich mal wieder Flatout aus der Schachtel .
man ich habe schon wieder vergessen mir Grid wieder zuholen ,im mom spiele ich aber lieber Dirt, auch wenn es zu oft ruckelt  .


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (21. Juli 2009)

hab mal ne frage zum online spielen... wie funktioniert das? also bei grid ist/war kein Key dabei kann man einfach installieren und dann online zocken? oder muss man sich irgendwo registrieren und bezahlen oder so?
wie sieht den das dann aus mit den leuts, die sich grid einfach so runtergeladen haben? können die ganz legal online zocken?


----------



## harl.e.kin (21. Juli 2009)

ja es können alle zocken legal und illegal. Problem beim onlinezocken sind aber die verdammten Crasher die es nich abkönnen wenn einer besser fährt und die Cheater das nervt extrem. Kann auch nicht verstehen das Codemasters dagegen keinen Patch rausbringt. Der 1.3 is lange angekündigt wird wohl aber nie das licht der Welt erblicken.


----------



## iceman650 (23. Juli 2009)

mal eine frage: wann bekommt man AMD als sponsor?
(region und lizenz reichen mir als angabe)^^


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel schon lange GRID auf Max. Details etc.
Ich würde gerne sehen was ich da mit Mods noch rausholen kann, nur ich finde keine funtkionierenden Links zu irgendwelchen Mods.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar verlinken?
Danke


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (26. Juli 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Ich spiel schon lange GRID auf Max. Details etc.
> Ich würde gerne sehen was ich da mit Mods noch rausholen kann, nur ich finde keine funtkionierenden Links zu irgendwelchen Mods.
> 
> Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar verlinken?
> Danke


 Guckst du hier Video Game Downloads


----------



## RSX (26. Juli 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> mal eine frage: wann bekommt man AMD als sponsor?
> (region und lizenz reichen mir als angabe)^^



Ich habe gerade AMD im Drift GP in der Global-Lizenz als Sponsor bekommen und mir natürlich direkt aufs Auto geklebt!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (29. Juli 2009)

Gab´s eigentlich auch ein Telekom-Sponsor?
Und ist das normal das man deutsche T-Home-Fußballwerbung im Spiel hat, ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (29. Juli 2009)

moin,

ne telekom als sponsor ist mir net untergekommen...

aber wegen der werbung, normalerweise zieht sich das spiel wenn es ne internet verbindung findet immer neue werbung aus dem netz.
ist bei rennspielen garnet so unüblich.

mfg


----------



## der_flamur (2. August 2009)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Denn ich kann GRID nicht mehr online spielen. Und das nächste Problem ist: ich hab eigentlich alles ausprobiert was man ausprobieren kann!


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

moin Leute

es gibt ja diesen berüchtigten Slowmotion Effekt bei GRID - also den ungewollten: Das Spielgeschehen wird kurz langsamer oder hält an, für den Zeitraum von max. 1 Sekunde, und danach geht es weiter. Gerade in Kurven kann das tödlich enden und einem das Rennen vermiesen.
Es gibt bisher noch keinen allgemeingültigen Workaround dafür, doch scheint mir das Problem bei den Stromsparmechanismen der CPU-Hersteller zu liegen. Viele Intel-User können das Problem ja beheben, indem sie C1E und EIST deaktivieren. Ich als AMD-nutzer habe da natürlich nix von. Die Idee hab ich aber auch ausprobiert: in den Energieoptionen "Höchstleistung" gewählt. Ergebnis: weniger aber nicht weg. Anschließend las ich, dass jemandem half seine OC-Settings zurückzunehmen bzw. die auto-OC Option seines Boards auszuschalten. Dachte ich mir "probierste das auch mal". Doch ich bins schrittweise angegangen und habe meine OC Settings belassen, Cool n Quiet aber im BIOS deaktiviert.
Und das war die Lösung. Es genügte also nicht in den Energieoptionen von Windows das runtertakten zu deaktivieren, stattdessen muss CnQ im BIOS deaktiviert werden. Die OC Settings musste ich dabei nicht zurücknehmen.

Hoffe ich kann irgendjemandem damit helfen.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (2. August 2009)

nope leider stimmt das so nicht ganz.
Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.
Ich habe noch nie C&Q aktiviert gehabt und alle anderen Energiesparmodi sind auch ausgeschaltet.
Trotzdem habe ich das Problem, es ist zwar eher selten (in der Woche etwa 2-3mal) aber ich habe es.

mfg Ceres


----------



## b0s (2. August 2009)

Mh ja ich hab schon vermutet, dass dies nicht die allgemein Lösung sein wird, allerdings vermute ich, dass viele CnQ lediglich über die Energieoptionen von Windows deaktivieren undn icht im BIOS.
Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen...


----------



## der_flamur (2. August 2009)

Hmm... meine Frage ist wohl untergegangen... ich stell se nochmal:
Denn ich kann GRID nicht mehr online spielen. Und das nächste Problem ist: ich hab eigentlich alles ausprobiert was man ausprobieren kann! Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Adrenalize (2. August 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Hmm... meine Frage ist wohl untergegangen... ich stell se nochmal:
> Denn ich kann GRID nicht mehr online spielen. Und das nächste Problem ist: ich hab eigentlich alles ausprobiert was man ausprobieren kann! Kann mir jemand helfen?


Was genau geht denn nicht? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung?
Einige der Mods verändern Spieldateien so, dass man online damit nicht mehr spielen kann, das steht beim jeweiligen Mod aber dabei.


----------



## der_flamur (2. August 2009)

Also ich habe keine Mods drauf... das Spiel funzt ganz normal, aber nach dem Anmelden des Onlineprofils gehe ich dann auf den onlinemodus und da zeigt er an, Verbindung fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## CeresPK (2. August 2009)

hast du den Patch drauf?


----------



## der_flamur (2. August 2009)

ja, hab ich.

EDIT: Ich habe im CM Forum gelesen, das die Server down sind. Kein Wunder.


----------



## DaRkBLooD (3. August 2009)

Hi, ja die server sind down seit freitag nachmittag, alledings einiger leute spielen es mit Tunngle, so als lan. 

MfG DaRk


----------



## TheGamler (3. August 2009)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> Denn ich kann GRID nicht mehr online spielen. Und das nächste Problem ist: ich hab eigentlich alles ausprobiert was man ausprobieren kann!



Ist bei mir und nem Kumpel auch so, automatische Anmeldung scheinbar erfolgreich, trotzdem muss man sich mit dem Konto erneuert anmelden.
Ist zwar auch erfolgreich aber dann bricht die Verbindung einfach ab, und man ist wieder im Hauptmenü... Bisher hatte ich mit dem Online-Modus keine Probleme!



CeresPK schrieb:


> nope leider stimmt das so nicht ganz.
> Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.
> Ich habe noch nie C&Q aktiviert gehabt und alle anderen Energiesparmodi sind auch ausgeschaltet.
> Trotzdem habe ich das Problem, es ist zwar eher selten (in der Woche etwa 2-3mal) aber ich habe es.
> ...



Ist bei mir ebenfalls der Fall!

Habe auch EIST und das andere Zeugs deaktiviert, trotzdem hab ich manchmal (eigentlich nur bei 24h von Lemans) langsamere Spielgeschwindigkeit...
Kommt mir vor wie Nachladeruckler, hab auch mal gelesen es soll von einem vollen Videospeicher kommen. 

Aber das mit dem Onlinemodus regt mich echt auf


----------



## b0s (3. August 2009)

Der Onlinemodus funktioniert mittlerweile wieder prächtig. Gerade in zwei Stunden ausgiebigen Testens festgestellt


----------



## Player007 (4. August 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Problem 
und zwar sind das beschissene Texturen, dies wird in dem Bild klar:
Einstellungen sind alles auf max. 8xMSAA 
System siehe sysprofile.

Gruß


----------



## gemCraft (4. August 2009)

Ich kann dir nicht weiter helfen weil ich nicht weiß woran es liegen könnte. 
Kannst du mir denn verraten warum du da was zensiert hast?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. August 2009)

sieht echt schön aus..
wie diese balken bei rtl...
oh sorry 

hast du die einstellungen denn kürzlich erhöht? oder iein update?


----------



## ATImania (4. August 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Problem
> und zwar sind das beschissene Texturen, dies wird in dem Bild klar:
> Einstellungen sind alles auf max. 8xMSAA
> System siehe sysprofile.
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch schon!! Schau mal in deinem Catalyst unter "3D" Option ob du alles Auf "Qualität" bzw. "hohe Qualität" oder doch nur auf "Performance" gestellt hast. 

Das Problem sollten deine Treiber Einstellungen im Catalyst sein und weniger am Spiel selber liegen. Zumindest war es bei mir so


----------



## Player007 (4. August 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch schon!! Schau mal in deinem Catalyst unter "3D" Option ob du alles Auf "Qualität" bzw. "hohe Qualität" oder doch nur auf "Performance" gestellt hast.
> 
> Das Problem sollten deine Treiber Einstellungen im Catalyst sein und weniger am Spiel selber liegen. Zumindest war es bei mir so



Danke das hat geholfen 
Komisch, wieso das nur bei dem Spiel auffällt ^^

Gruß


----------



## ATImania (4. August 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Danke das hat geholfen
> Komisch, wieso das nur bei dem Spiel auffällt ^^
> 
> Gruß



Joa Bitte kein Problem 

Keine Ahnung warum das nur bei dem Spiel so extrem ist. Ich habe auch dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut als plötzlich bei mir die Texturen wie hin gekotzt aussahen 

Naja, jetzt läuft es wieder!


----------



## iceman650 (13. August 2009)

ich habe auch noch ein problem. und zwar sind andauernd meine spielstände verloren. nur diesmal ist das spiel fast durch gewesen -.-
weiß jemand, warum das auftritt? es ist version 1.3


----------



## b0s (13. August 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> es ist version 1.3



Das würde mich wundern.

Ne einfache Erklärung für dein Problem fällt mir nicht ein (sofern du nicht regelmäßig dein OS neuaufsetzt). Hats du weitere Probleme, die auf einen Zusammenhang schließen lassen?


----------



## iceman650 (13. August 2009)

ne, eigentlich nich. un ja, es ist 1.2^^ aber einige bekannte von mir haben das problem auch


----------



## bleedingme (14. August 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> ne, eigentlich nich. un ja, es ist 1.2^^ aber einige bekannte von mir haben das problem auch


 
Eventüll die automatische Speicherfunktion deaktiviert und vergessen abzuspeichern?


----------



## iceman650 (14. August 2009)

nein, die ist aktiviert. dazu wäre ich viel zu vergesslich.
aber um es genauer zu schildern: vor dem hauptmenü läd der spielstand ja, wobei mir dort angezeigt wird, dass es fehlgeschlagen sei. dann, wenn ich ein neues profil speichern will, ist auf slot 1 immernoch mein altes profil.


----------



## b0s (14. August 2009)

Ah, das Phänomen hatte ich neulich auch mal (allerdings das einzige Mal). Wurde das Spiel vielleicht unsachgemäß beendet oder ist abgestürzt?
Klingt nämlich so als ob beim speichern Schreibfehler erzeugt wurden, wodurch der Spielstand beim nächsten Laden nicht mehr lesbar war.


----------



## DonBes (9. September 2009)

Hallo Leute...
habe meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und seitdem funzt GRID nicht mehr...ich hab vorher immer mit dem NO-CD Crack gespielt weil ich keine Lust hatte die CD immer einzuschmeissen und sowieso nicht online gezoggt hab aber jetzt wollte ich auch mal online zoggen und Starte von CD...das Problem ist nur dass das Spiel immer nach der Überprüfung des Speichercontrollers beim Laden stecken bleibt und lädt und lädt und nichts passiert...kennt jemand dieses Prob.?THX für Hilfe


----------



## perforierer (9. September 2009)

Sagt mal: An was erkenne ich, welche Patch Version installiert ist? Habe das Spiel vor ewigen zeiten installiert. Patch 1 ist auf jeden Fall drauf. Beim 2. bin ich nicht sicher, weil ich mich zu erinnern glaube, dass manche mit dem Probleme hatten. Kann man das irgendwie erkennen, welche Version installiert ist?


----------



## Lexx (18. September 2009)

Hab mir mein erstes Wheel in meinem Leben zugelegt, 
ein MS Sidewinder FF Wheel USB.

Seltsamerweise ist RD GRID das einzige Spiel, bei dem es nicht und nicht funktioniert.
Auch in der Benutzerdefinierten Eingabe gibts absolut keine Reaktion.
Fand in den eigenen Dateien eine Hardwareconfig.xml, hab dort mehrere Tipps aus dem
Internet ausrobiert - ohne den geringsten Effekt und Erfolg.

Mann, bin ich blind.. oder wo kann man den Gamecontroller auswählen.. ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2009)

perforierer schrieb:


> Sagt mal: An was erkenne ich, welche Patch Version installiert ist? Habe das Spiel vor ewigen zeiten installiert. Patch 1 ist auf jeden Fall drauf. Beim 2. bin ich nicht sicher, weil ich mich zu erinnern glaube, dass manche mit dem Probleme hatten. Kann man das irgendwie erkennen, welche Version installiert ist?



Einfach den 2. Patch starten. Er sagt dir ob es bereits auf 1.2 ist  

Mit 1.2 gibts keine Probleme


----------



## CeresPK (15. Oktober 2009)

wo wir grade so toll vom Grid Patch sprechen.
Still und heimlich wurde nummer 1.3 nun released 

Patches and Fixes: Race Driver: GRID v1.3 PC-DVD Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

Bonus Content hört sich gut an


----------



## bleedingme (31. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hatte ich doch grad mal Lust wieder 'n paar Runden online zu fahren, komme aber in keine Sitzung mehr. Sofort beim Beitreten bekomm ich die Meldung "Du wurdest aus der Sitzung herausgewählt". Bestehendes oder neues Konto is Wurscht. Was das denn für'n Blödsinn? Liegt das eventüll am Patch 1.3?


----------



## master256 (3. November 2009)

Hallo,
sorry erstmal falls das im verlauf schon mal gefragt wurde, aber ich bin noch nicht durch die ganzen 72 Seiten durch von diesem Thread

Mein Problem ist folgendes,
ich hab gerade GRID installiert, startet einwandfrei, Profil erstellt, das erste Rennen, alles klar, dann komme ich in die Garage und es kommen die Driver Offers, dann kann ich nichts mehr machen, spiel friert aber auch nicht ein oder so, im Hintergrund klimpert einer mit Werkzeug, aber ich kann nichts wählen, anklicken, es geht nicht vor und nicht zurück, nix...
Dachte erst ich weiß nur die richtige taste nicht, aber nachdem ich alles probiert habe und zu guter letzt einmal frontal auf die tastatur gehauen habe bin ich ratlos.
Habe im Inetrnet auch nix konkret dazu gefunden, viele berichten das es nicht läuft oder abstürzt, aber bei mir läuft es eigentlich ganz gut, habe trotzdem patch 1.3 installiert, neues Profil gemacht, selbes spiel, neues profil ohne autosave, selbes problem, option "-novirtual" in die Verknüpfung eingefügt , keine Veränderung, Audio Hardwarebeschleunigung ist nicht an

Kann mir mal wer sagen was da los ist?!?
Wenn ich im Menü ein direktes rennen starte also nicht grid world dann kann ich das rennen auch normal fahren, also am rechner selber liegts wohl nicht?!?

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (26. Dezember 2009)

Download Ultra High V15beta4.7z

aktueller Modstand - kompatibel mit Patch 1.3

have Fun


----------



## CeresPK (27. Dezember 2009)

so ich habe gestern auch nochmal rumprobiert Beetle.
also nachdem ich die NAchricht an dich geschrieben habe 
da habe ich einfach alle Ordner außer den "System" Ordner in den Grid ordner gepackt und dann lief das Spiel auch noch.
Also denke ich mal das es an den System Dateien liegt die du in Grid verändert hast?
habe ich recht?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (27. Dezember 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> so ich habe gestern auch nochmal rumprobiert Beetle.
> also nachdem ich die NAchricht an dich geschrieben habe
> da habe ich einfach alle Ordner außer den "System" Ordner in den Grid ordner gepackt und dann lief das Spiel auch noch.
> Also denke ich mal das es an den System Dateien liegt die du in Grid verändert hast?
> habe ich recht?


 Yup - um genauer zu sein am Memory Managment - ich hab die entsprechenden Files einstweilen entfernt (kostet nur etwas Performance). ich muss mich da in Ruhe nochmal reinfummeln. Die Settings sind aber alle vefügbar!


----------



## * Joker * (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich die neueste UltraHigh nehme, kann ich nichts mehr ausser Renntage fahren, Karriere und Online crasht .
Kann mir jmd. sagen, welche mods (und welche Versionen) ich installieren darf, ohne dass Online nicht mehr geht?


----------



## orange619 (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein team: Hot Turbine


----------



## Martin14 (16. Juli 2010)

hallo,
ich entschuldige mich wenn diese frage schon mal auf den 73 seiten gestellt wurde da ich noch nicht alle gelesen hab.
es wird oft gesagt das man nicht mit USB Lenkrädern das spiel spielen kann. stimmt das??


----------



## michae1971 (16. Juli 2010)

Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich habe schon oft mit einem Thrustmaster-Lenkrad gespielt, und das hatte ich per USB angeschlossen.  Und auf der Gamescom letztes Jahr bin ich oft mit nem Logitech G25 gefahren, und das ist bestimmt auch per USB angeschlossen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juli 2010)

Martin14 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich entschuldige mich wenn diese frage schon mal auf den 73 seiten gestellt wurde da ich noch nicht alle gelesen hab.
> es wird oft gesagt das man nicht mit USB Lenkrädern das spiel spielen kann. stimmt das??



Stimmt nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Juli 2010)

vlt mal den Patch 1.3 installieren.
falls du nur den 1.2er hast 
Denn der wurde quasi mal still un heimlich eingeführt


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juli 2010)

habe eine frage: wie oft ist eine Installlation möglich? Ich frage deswhalb, weil ich Grid nach längerer zeit wieder spielen wollte, also neu installiert habe, aber es funktioniert nicht...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieoft ich das schon installiert hattem auf verschiedensten Rechnern. Es funzt immernoch .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Grid.
Ich habs über Steam und wollte mal wieder ne runde spielen -> Pustekuchen

Mein Grid hängt sich auf, oder sagen wir eher es tut nichts mehr, nachdem das Profil gelanden wurde und bevor es in die Garage geht -.-

Es läuft einfach "Wird geladen ... bitte warten" in der Endlosschleife. 

Die Tipps zu dem Problem im Steam Forum helfen leider nicht (oalinst aktualisieren).
Spiel gepacht und Treiber sind auch alle aktuell.

Jemand ne idee?


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2010)

Hi! Hätte da auch mal eine Frage. Welche der Grafikeinstellungen ist bei den Optionen diejenige um Grid bestens genießen zu können? Ich seh da vor lauter XxxYI-III-ungelöst nicht wirklich durch... zumal sich optisch nicht allzuviel ändert und ich immer z.B unschöne Treppchen am Fahrbahnrand habe Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar

MfG


----------



## b0s (30. Juli 2010)

An deiner Stelle würde ich Ultra als Voreinstellung nutzen und dann deine Auflösung anpassen und  Kantenglättung in 4x MSAA dazuschalten. Das packt dein Rechner locker und du bist bei der besten Qualität pro Leistung angekommen. Wenn deine GraKa genug Reserven hat kannst du auch auf 8x MSAA gehen (ausprobieren! Der Gewinn an Bildqualität gegenüber 4x ist aber sehr gering, der Leistungseinbruch dafür ziemlich hoch).

@ Distroyer Leider keine Ahnung


----------



## facehugger (30. Juli 2010)

Dank dir, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juli 2010)

Wirklich hübsch sieht Grid leider in keiner Einstellung mehr aus.  (shice wenn man Shift-verwöhnt ist  )

D!st[+]er
Ich denke mal da hilft nur neu installieren. (oder hast du das schon probiert?)

mfg Ceres


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. August 2010)

Hi,

Benötige mal hilfe im Punkt Mod's in GRID

Habe mir mal zwei Mod's besorgt...
 1. Ultra High Mod von BeetleatWar1977
 2. Dargos Mod red. Blur

Der red. Blur Mod hat gefunzt aber sobald ich den Ultra High Mod V14
installiere geht garnichts mehr.. Das Game startet nit mehr...


----------



## CeresPK (5. August 2010)

Die Version 14 funzt mit dem neuen Patch auch nichtmehr.
Beetleatwar hat aber vor einigen Posts einen Link zur V15 Beta reingestellt.
Ich hoffe nur du hast ein Backup von deinem Gridordner angelegt.
(seitdem ich mir TDU einmal mit Mods gekillt hab mach ich das immer  )


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. August 2010)

Habe auch schon die Vorgängerversionen probiert, mit dem gleichen Ergebniss.. 

Habe noch den DX10 Mod für GRID aber leider weiß ich nit mehr wohin mit den Dateien....


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

Die Dateien für den DX 10 Mod kommen in den Ordner "shaderpack"


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. August 2010)

THX für den Tip, werde es mal ausprobieren....

p.s Wo finde ich den Ultra High V15 Mod von Beetleatwar.....


----------



## CeresPK (7. August 2010)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Download Ultra High V15beta4.7z
> 
> aktueller Modstand - kompatibel mit Patch 1.3
> 
> have Fun



Hier im Thread


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. August 2010)

Hey Leute, weiß nicht ob es schonmal behandelt wurde, aber hat noch jemand ab und zu Grafikprobleme in dem Game? (Keine Zeit 51 Seiten zu lesen ^^)
An meiner Grafikkarte kann es nicht liegen, ist schon die zweite, bei der diese Probleme auftreten. Es sind meistens die Bäume im Hintergrund, welche extrem anfangen zu flackern. Ist bei bestimmten Strecken so, aber auch nicht immer. Einstellungen sind auf Max. Alles was geht. Denn dann habe ich ja immer noch um die 140 fps. Auch mit niedrigerem AA tritt dies auf.


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2010)

ja das hatten wir als wir noch aktiv Grid gezockt haben auch immer.
Ist anscheinend "normal"
Wenn das ist neigt auch mal der Grafiktreiber dazu abzustürzen (NV) obwohl nicht OCed

mfg Ceres


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. August 2010)

Also abstürze hatte ich noch nicht. Nur beendet das Spiel meist auch nicht richtig. Wenn man beenden klickt, bleibt es dann dort mehr oder weniger hängen. ALT STRG ENTF ist dann notwendig ^^
Das mit der Grafik hatte ich bei jedem Treiber in etwa gleich.

Edit.: Alle Patche sind auch installiert.


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2010)

na wie gesagt die Grafikfehler sind "normal"

da gibts keine Lösung für


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. August 2010)

Naja, ist halt nen Hammer Game, aber mit vielen Fehlern. ^^


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2010)

Es war mal ein Hammer Game xD
jetzt eher Augenkrebseregend wenn man Shift gewohnt ist.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. August 2010)

Naja, optisch ist Shift sicherlich besser, doch gefällt mir die steuerung in Grid besser. Auch das Fahrgefühl. Bin deswegen, nachdem ich Shift getestet habe, doch bei Grid geblieben. Grid 2 soll ja auch irgendwann kommen.


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

Mir gefällt eben Shift wesentlich besser (vor allen mit Handling Mods) 
Aber z.Z. Spiele ich viel Dirt 2 (das leider wieder den hässlichen Gelbstich hat wie schon Dirt 1 und Grid, da merkt man das es sich um ein und die selbe Engine handelt xD)

MP macht aber bei den Codemasters Rennern auf jeden Fall um einiges mehr Spaß als bei NfS 

mfg


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. August 2010)

Jo, rede eigentlich auch nur vom MP. Der SP ist ja relativ langweilig bei Grid.


----------



## GermanRacing2208 (9. August 2010)

Hey, Ein Kollege und Ich haben uns neue Accounts gemacht für Race Driver Grid...
Wir wollen Bang & Olufson als Hauptsponsor.
Und nun meine Frage, und zwar wann bekommt man den Bang & Olufson(Welche Lizenz&Rennen)?
Weil ich habe gestern den ganzen Tag Grid Gezockt nur für Bang & Olufson Sponsor aber er kam nicht...
Habe alle Rennen in Lizenz A & Weltweit Gewonnen


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2010)

Ich glaube du musst die Tourenwagenrennen fahren. Kann mich auch täuschen, aber auf jeden Fall bekommst du die in Europa.


----------



## GermanRacing2208 (9. August 2010)

Hmm ich habe jetzt A-Lizenz und Weltweit ALLE Rennen gewonnen und es kam kein B&O Sponsor  
Ich habe bei Japan die 2unteren Lizenzn nicht aber da kann er ja nicht sein weil ja B&O bester Sponsor ist mit 150.000€

Edit:Man muss mit seinem eigenen Team Die 24H von Le Mans gewinnen bin die immer umgangen weil ich es nich so mag nachts zu fahren...
naja trotzdem thx für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Timmynator (15. August 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass die Frage, ob es in Grid eigentlich Wettereffekte wie Regen gibt? Ich habe bisher nur vage Ergebnisse erzielen können, eins davon beinhaltet, eine .xml (?) Datei des Spiels zu verändern...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

@ GermanRacing2208

Hast du alle Rennen mit Pole gewonnen...


----------



## mumble_GLL (13. November 2010)

Hi!

Hab mal ´ne Frage. Wie kann ich bei GRID im Kariere-Modus im Le Mans Rennen (also am ende der Saison) die 24 Stunden Echtzeit einstellen? Ich weiss das es beim Renntag eingestellt werden kann aber gilt das dann auch automatisch für die Kariere mit oder ist es garnicht möglich für die Kariere dieses einzustellen?

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2010)

geht nicht in der Karrerie außer vlt durch Mods


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. November 2010)

Hab Grid jetzte schon mehrfach durch und Derby und Driften machen echt Laune, tolles Speil ^^
Als ich letztens Death Race gesehen hab, hät ich gern was ähnliches gehabt, hab aba für Grif noch keinen solchen Mod gefunden,..voll Schade 
und Battle Metal und wie die alle heißen sind doof im vergleich zu Grid


----------



## Mentor501 (31. März 2011)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, lang lang ist's her, auch wenn mir das Release des Spiels offengesagt wie gestern vorkommt:
Hatt noch IRGENDJEMAND den Enhanced Ultra Mod und kann diesen irgendwo hochladen?
Das Spiel so zu spielen ist einfach eine Gräueltat für die Augen, hatte es grafisch ehrlich gesagt sehr viel besser in Erinnerung (ist ja meistens so, die romantischen Erinnerungen trügen meistens über die Realität hinweg...  ), und jetzt suche ich schon seit Tagen wie verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit an diese verdammten Dateien zu kommen.
Zwar habe ich mittlerweile Part 2 und 4 aufgetrieben 1 und 3 fehlen mir aber immer noch.
Falls mir jemand helfen kann bitte ich um einen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl!
Ich wollte Grid und Shift 2 nun demnächst parralel Zocken, aber ich kann meinen Augen diesen riesen Unterschied einfach nicht antuen , und wollte Dargo's mod mit denen von BeetleatWar kreuzen, bloß fehlt mir zur komplettierung einfach noch die Texturmod.


----------



## Zergoras (2. April 2011)

Ich habe alle Parts noch auf dem Pc, kannst mich ja bei Interesse anschreiben.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

Wie hoch kann man bei Grid eigentlich die Grafik schrauben ?


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2011)

Es gibt mehrere mods die du nutzen könntest


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Mai 2011)

Joo Jungs, wie sarttet ihr eigentlich immer?
Is egal wie ich starte einfach so auf Vollgas wenn die Ampel noch rot is, oder ers Gas geben kurz bevor die grün wird oder so bei mittllerer Drehzahl den Motor halten und dann Vollgas. Dann hab ich im Inet geguckt da stand kurz vorm roten Drehzahl bereich halten und bei grün Vollgas, klapt auch nich ich verlier immer 1 Platz beim starten. Wenn jeder das selbe Auto hat.
Nur bei Crashderby komm ich mit der Technik ers bei grün Gas geben immer sehr gut weg. 

Kann auch sein das man mit Tastatur einfach nich gut starten kann, da kann das Gas nich dosieren kann.


----------



## Zergoras (15. Mai 2011)

Also ich starte immer mit niedriger Drehzahl und dann wenns grün wird Vollgas. Damit komm ich immer sehr gut weg. Mit Tastatur sollte man das Spiel auch nicht spielen. Mindestens ein Controller ist Pflicht.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Mai 2011)

Ok danke.
Mit Tastatur geht eigentlich klar bin immer so unter den ersten 4 - 6, jenachdem wie gut die anderen sind und welche Serie. Nur starten kann man wohl vergessen damit


----------



## Astrong (22. Mai 2011)

heyho,

ich habe ein nerviges Problem:

Ich spiele GRID schon seid 3 Jahren und habe schon ewig den Legendenstatus. Seitdem ich die gtx 570 verbaut habe passiert es oft, dass ich mittem unterm Rennen ganz kurze "spielbeschleunigungen" habe ähnl. Speedhack nur eben für ca 0.5sek beschleunigt sich das ganze Spiel. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die GPU da irgendwas nachregelt.  Das stört ja nicht weiter, wenn ich bloß nicht nach so einem "ruckler" immer gekickt werde... 

Das passiert auch im Singleplayer nicht nur Multi!

Mein Sys steht in der sig

danke!


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2011)

Hmmm wir hatten in unserer Runde, in der wir regelmäßig gezockt haben, schonmal so ein Problem.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie wir es beheben konnten.
Ich bilde mir aber ein das es irgendwas mit den NV-Treibereinstellungen war.

mal so Standardversuche:

-VSync im Spiel einschalten wenns schon eingeschaltet ist dann mal per Treiber deaktivieren oder eben mal komplett über den Treiber forcieren.

wenn du mit dem Tool zurechtkommst nimmst du am besten den NV-Inspector.

mfg Ceres


----------



## Astrong (29. Mai 2011)

Das Problem scheint gelöst zu sein, habs mal reinstalled und via nv-inspector eingestellt. 


Es gab doch mal einen Mod, mit dem man z.B. mit Stockcars auf dem Raceway fahren konnte? Weiss jemand wie dieser heißt?

danke


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub dafür brauchs keinen Mod. Ich bin z.B. auch schon mit dem Crahsderby Auto aufm Nürburgring gefahren. Muss bei Renntag mal gucken.

Ehm Jungs hab ma ne Frage...sind bei euch auch die Server down in Grid?
Bin letztens mittn ausm Rennen rausgeschmissen worden und kann seit dem mich nich mehr einloggen
Steht immer Verbindung fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juni 2011)

Teste ich gleich mal 

Edith sagt:

Jopp scheinen wirklich down zu sein.
Kann auch nicht connecten

mfg Ceres


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Juni 2011)

Alles kalr danke.
Gefällt mir jz aber mal so gar nich. Ohweh CM macht die Server nich schnell wieder fix, hauptsache die haben die nich vergessen


----------



## Astrong (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sind sie auch down.

Übrigens hieß der mod "car swapper" aber das ist sehr buggy.  Ich kann übrigens nicht bei Renntag einfach auswählen, ob Crashderby oder nicht... das geht nur begrenzt und bei crashderby gibts nur die Stuntstrecke.

Und den bug mit der Spielbeschleunigung hab ich auch noch  einfach *******


----------



## HolySh!t (4. Juni 2011)

Dann geh ma in den Gridmodus und mach ne Testfahrt mit dem Crashderby Auto, da kann man dann mehr Strecken auswählen


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier. 
also sind die grid server down ? ich versuch schon seit ein paar tagen drauf zukommen 
steht aber immer verbindung abgebrochen. (obwohl immer da´steht: Automatische Anmeldung erfolgt)


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

GRID_Enrico1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
> also sind die grid server down ? ich versuch schon seit ein paar tagen drauf zukommen
> steht aber immer verbindung abgebrochen. (obwohl immer da´steht: Automatische Anmeldung erfolgt)


 Jup genauso is das bei mir auch.


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

zum glück, hatte mir schon sorgen gemacht das irgendwas bei mir nicht mehr funktioniert.
bist du legende holysh!t  ?


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Ich mach mir Sorgen, dass Codemaster das Ding überhaupt nochmal ans laufen bekommt :/
Ne bin Weltelite mit einem Stern. Mir fehlen noch ich glaub 29 Punkte bis zum zweiten Stern, bis du Legende?


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2011)

Na das find ich ja mal ganz schön zum kotzen... Ich spiel ab und zu noch gern ne Runde Grid...


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

jo, hoffentlich. nächstes jahr soll ja grid 2 rauskommen. grid 1 kam ja schon 2007..

nein, auch weltelite mit 1 stern, bin aktiver GT1 fahrer und spiel (erst) seit ende november.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Aso ich hab das Spiel glaub ich kurz nachm Realease gekauft und dann immerwieder so kurze Phasen gehabt wo ich bisschen Multiplayer gespielt hab. Fahren tu ich eigentlich alles, aber in letzter Zeit am liebsten Crashderby um bisschen Spaß zu haben


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

naja gt1 ist halt meine lieblingsklasse, und da gibs auch immer echten nervenkitzel um die erste position


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Jup GT1 macht auch Spaß und der aston sieht so mega geil aus 
Was mich aber nervt das die Eurotourenwagen recht beliebt sind, wobei ich die Serie irgendwie zu langweilig find. Die Autos sind einfach zu lahm :/
Da gefällt mir GT1 bedeutend besser.


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

grad mal im grid forum nachgeschaut, lest euch mal durch:

Grid back online - Codemasters Forums

ich teste dann gleich mal obs wirklich geht


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

Grid back online - Codemasters Forums

da steht das bei der ps3 grid 3 monate offline war.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Jo GT1 is auch nice vorallem der Aston sieht mega aus


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

Grid back online - Codemasters Forums
da steht, grid war auf der ps3 für 3 monate offline..


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Ach du schei*e o0
Irgendwie bugt das Forum rum und postet die Posts nich rechtzeitig sondern zeitversetzt.


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

scheiss alter, 4 mal die gleiche nachrcht geschrieben OO


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch 2 Post mit so fast den selben Sinn geschrieben o0
Naja mal hoffen das die Server nich auch 3Monate down sind...


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (5. Juni 2011)

jap (messagetooshort)


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Juni 2011)

Bei Computerbase im Forum hat jemand eine Nachricht aus dem Codemasters-Forum zitiert, laut derer der Vertrag mit dem Hoster abgelaufen ist und die Server daher endgültig abgeschaltet wurden. Wenn das stimmt, war es das folglich mit dem Multiplayer-Teil von Grid, dann könnt ihr nur noch offline spielen.

Offizielle Ankündigung gibts wohl keine, aber mehrere Leute meinen sie hätten auf Anfrage eine mit Google-Translate übersetzte Mail bekommen, die das endgültige Abschalten der Grid-Server bestätigte.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juni 2011)

naja mit Kumpels kann man sicher noch über Tunngle/Hamachi spielen


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (6. Juni 2011)

so, leute. spamt codemasters mit emails zu das sie uns den grid online modus zurückgeben 
adresse:
custservice@codemasters.com


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (6. Juni 2011)

über tunngle/hamachi ?
was ist das ?? ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (6. Juni 2011)

GRID_Enrico1 schrieb:
			
		

> über tunngle/hamachi ?
> was ist das ?? ^^



Programme um virtuelle Netzwerke per Inet zu realisieren.
Man gaukelt dem System ein lokales Netzwerk vor und kann somit mit seinen Inetfreunden auch per Lan zocken.


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (6. Juni 2011)

geil 
wo kriegt' man das ?


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2011)

Auf der Tunngle HP.  Ich würde das sogar bevorzugen. ISt mir eigentlich egal ob ich über die Server von Codemasters spiele oder über Tunngle. Bei Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising funktionierts mit Tunngle prima.


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (6. Juni 2011)

danke. was nur das problem ist, ich habe nur einen kumpel der grid hat, und naja.. fährt jemand von euch online bevorzugt gt1 ? 

ihr könnt ja trotzdem mal den support von codemasters mit zuspamen, wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juni 2011)

Bei Tunngle gibts nen Raum für Grid.
Dort sind noch mehr Leute die fahren und nen Spiel hosten


----------



## HolySh!t (6. Juni 2011)

Dann wird es echt ma sowas von Zeit für Grid 2 !


----------



## Zergoras (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade folgendes gelesen:

Vor fast exakt drei Jahren erschien mit *Race Driver: GRID* ein grossartiges Rennspiel,  das auch im Mehrspielermodus viele Fans für sich gewann. PC- und  PS3-Zocker schauen nun aber in die Röhre, wenn sie sich online mit  anderen Spielern messen wollen: der Online-Modus wurde abgeschaltet. Laut _Codemasters_  trägt eine Drittfirma die Schuld daran, die für den Betrieb der  Online-Server zuständig war und die Verträge nicht verlängern möchte.  Offenbar stecken aber auch lizenzrechtliche Probleme dahinter, denn ein  simpler Wechsel zu einem anderen Betreiber scheint keine Option zu sein. 

Die Xbox 360-Fassung ist von alledem nicht betroffen.


----------



## Burnout81 (17. Juni 2011)

och schade...naja, vielleicht kommt bald ein neues raus.


----------



## newjohnny (18. Juni 2011)

Schön.. das nenne ich Kundenfreundlichkeit..


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Juni 2011)

Na geil...
Hät mich aber nich gewundert, wenn "zufällig" das Problem nur beim PC aufgetreten wär.
PC-Spieler sind ja alle illegale Downloader die den Firmen kein Geld bringen...


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juni 2011)

Naja stimmt doch so in etwa.
Im Vergleich gesehen bringen die PC Spiele eben nicht so viel ein wie ihr jeweiliges Konsolenpendant 

MfG Ceres


----------



## Zergoras (23. Juni 2011)

Gute Nachrichten, für PC sind die Server wieder online:

"PCler können aufatmen. GameRanger ist (wie bei vielen anderen Titeln,  deren Serverbetrieb eingestellt wurde) eingesprungen und bietet ab  sofort Multiplayer-Unterstützung für GRID an. PS3ler schauen allerdings  nach wie vor in die Röhre."


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juni 2011)

Erfreuliche Nachricht. 
Habe gestern noch Grid gespielt.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2011)

Activision ist für die Serverabschaltung verantwortlich. (Buhhh Activision Buhhh)



> Zitat Gamestar: Der Multiplayer-Modus von Race Driver: Grid wird weiterbestehen. Laut der amerikanischen Webseite Destructoid.com  wird der PC-Online-Gaming-Service GameRanger die Server-Betreuung  übernehmen. Ob der Mehrspieler-Modus der PlayStation 3-Version ebenfalls  wiederbelebt wird ist nicht bekannt. Klar wurde dafür nun wer für die  Abschaltung der Server verantwortlich war. Laut der Webseite Eurogamer.net  hat der Publisher Activision den vormals zuständigen Serverbetreiber  DemonWare bereits 2007 aufgekauft und die Zusammenarbeit mit Fremden  Entwicklern eingestellt. Bestehende Verträge, wie der mit Codemasters  liefen bis zum Vertragsende weiter. Nachdem der Vertrag mit Codemasters  kürzlich ablief, schaltete Activision die Server schließlich ab.


Quelle


----------



## Zergoras (24. Juni 2011)

Krass, naja, hauptsache es läuft wieder. Trotzdem  Activision.


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juni 2011)

Bei mir geht der Online Mode nicht.


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kommt immer noch das Selbe mit "Verindung fehlgeschlagen" wenn ich mich einloggen will.
Muss man nen neuen Onlineacc machen oder irgendwie nen Patch laden oder so?


----------



## jensi251 (25. Juni 2011)

Bei mir dasselbe.


----------



## Zergoras (25. Juni 2011)

Ich denke es sollte einfach so funktionieren. Ich habe es gerade nicht installiert, sonst könnte ich das auch mal testen.


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte das auch gedacht, aber vill müssen die noch irwas fixen oder so. Aber auf jedenfall dickes  an GameRanger vorallem das die das auch schon bei anderen Spielen gemacht haben.
Und Activios is einfach nur geldgeil und kehrt sich nen Schei* um ihre Kunden.

Edit: Bin grad ma auf die Gamerangerpage gegangen, da muss man sich wohl von Gameranger was laden. Ich teste mal.
http://www.gameranger.com/

So hab mal getestet errinnert mich bisschen an Tunggle vom Interface her. Komm noch nich ganz so klar drauf, aber ich denke wenn man sich gewöhnt hat kann man Grid wieder in voller Onlinepracht geießen


----------



## jensi251 (25. Juni 2011)

Also braucht man das dafür?


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Juni 2011)

Richtig


----------



## jensi251 (25. Juni 2011)

Danke, werde es dann vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Freeak (10. Juli 2011)

Habe das Problem nun mal mit nen Freund Fahren zu wollen, aber ich bekomme über Grid immer nur die Medung ich solle meine Internetverbindung Prüfen, GameRanger ist installiert, Auch der Port (3074) ist in meiner Fritzbox Freigegeben, genauso wie und in der Windows Firewall.

Was zu Hölle soll das das ich kein Game Joinen kann? Habt ihr auch derartige Probleme oder hat ihr andere Einstellungen?


----------



## GRID_Enrico1 (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute, ich habe auch das Problem das da steht, ich solle meine internetverbindung nochmal überprüfen. Gibs da irgendwelche lösungen ?


----------



## Struppi (5. August 2011)

Über Gameranger kannste das Onlinespielen voll in die Tonne treten. Es fährt sich nicht mehr so flüssig, das Fahrgefühl ist absolut beschissen weil es laggt. Ich versuchs mal die Tage über Hamachi. Tunngle hab ich nicht zum Laufen gebracht. Wenn er es mal installiert hatte, konnte ich den Adapter nicht starten. Jetzt bleibt nur noch der Weg über Hamachi ... GameRanger fällt aus, das kann man nicht online zocken nennen, sondern ruckeln bis ins Ziel oder so.
Mein Kumpel und ich haben es in allen möglichen Varianten probiert. Zuerst hab ich gestartet. Ruckeln ohne Ende. Kein Spielen möglich. Dann hat er mit seiner wesentlich schnelleren Leitung ein Spiel erstellt, ruckelt genauso.

Mal schauen obs mit Hamachi besser fahrbar ist. Habt ihr evtl Hamachi-Netzwerke, wo man das mal testen könnte?


----------



## Mr.Maison (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich hab das Spiel noch mal installiert und es macht immer noch Spaß. Damit der Spaß noch größer wird möchte ich Grafikmods installieren. Kennt Ihr noch Bezugsquellen dafür? Viele Download links die man per Google findet funzen oft nicht mehr. Das Spiel hat ja auch schon sein alter...

Vielen Dank im vor raus.


----------



## Zergoras (28. Oktober 2011)

Von den Mods die ich nutze, sind viele nicht mehr downloadbar. Ich hab die aber noch auf meinem Pc. Bei Interesse kann ich dir die Sachen gerne schicken, sind aber mehrere GB, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wieviel. Ich werde das nachher mal nachsehen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Mr.Maison (28. Oktober 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Von den Mods die ich nutze, sind viele nicht mehr downloadbar. Ich hab die aber noch auf meinem Pc. Bei Interesse kann ich dir die Sachen gerne schicken, sind aber mehrere GB, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wieviel. Ich werde das nachher mal nachsehen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.



Das wäre nett. Denn selbst die Links bei Wikipedia sind tot...


----------



## Zergoras (28. Oktober 2011)

Insgesamt sind die Dateien 3,37GB groß.
Das ist einmal "Ultra High V15beta4", "Enhanced Ultra V3" & "Dargos_Mod_BR" die ich noch auf dem Rechner habe. Wenn du Interesse an den Mods hast, dann schick mir eine PN, dann suchen wir eine Lösung, wie ich dir die Dateien am schnellsten zukommen lassen kann.


----------



## Delious (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch interesse!!!


----------



## Zergoras (28. Oktober 2011)

Mmh, dann sind das ja schon zwei. Ich werde mal gucken, wo ich es hochladen kann.

EDIT: Lade es gerade hoch. Kann aber einige Zeit dauern. Sobald der Upload verfügbar ist, werde ich den Downloadlink posten.
EDIT2: So, es ist vollbracht. Die Mods kann man nun unter http://www.filehosting.at/file/details/280290/Mods.rar runterladen. Das war so ziemlich der einzige Hoster, den ich gefunden hatte, wo es keine Limits beim Hochladen gab und auch ohne Anmeldung funktionierte. Ich hoffe das Runterladen funktioniert damit.
Könnt mir ja dann eine Rückmeldung geben. Wie gut, dass ich die Sachen noch auf dem Pc behalten habe. 
EDIT3: Hab gerade mal selber versucht die Datei runterzuladen. Funktioniert einwandfrei und auch mit Fullspeed (beim mir 32.000). Der einzige Wermutstropfen: Man muss den Downloadlink über meinen Link anfordern, der dann an eure E-Mail Adresse gesendet wird. Denke aber, das ist nicht so schlimm. Viel Spaß mit den Mods.


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. Oktober 2011)

Super! Vielen Dank *Aggrokalypse1990*!

ich lade es grad runter. Wie installiere ich es genau?

Viele Grüße
Mr.Maison


----------



## Zergoras (31. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich dir in der PM geschrieben, die du mir geschick hast. Folgt einfach den Anweisungen, die beiliegen.


----------



## Zergoras (3. November 2011)

Und laufen die Mods bei dir Maison?


----------



## Happy Chicken (5. November 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Danke, bin gerade am Downloaden und Freuen ^^


----------



## Frech (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mich noch nicht so richtig zurechtgefunden.
Vieleicht liest das ja jemand der mir helfen kann.
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen Grid Race Driver Gekauft,
nach dem instalieren konnte ich es zwar öffnen, aber nicht spielen.
Es lädt und lädt und geht nicht weiter. 
Es währe toll wenn mir jemand von euch helfen könnte,
oder diese Nachricht an die richtige stelle weiterleiten könnte. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

MfG Frech


----------



## Filbee (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bedanke mich auch fuer den link wegen Den mods ,,  vielen dank *Aggrokalypse1990*  fuer Dein mueh ..  Bin gerade dabei am runter laden ,und bei Grid wieder zu installieren ...

Habe aber fragge auf allen Das Grid noch spielt ,, ob Ihr nutzt Eine "lenkrad" system fuer den spiel ,wenn Ja den wechen weil Ich bin am ueberlegen Eine zu kaufen ,seit langen hab Ich ein auge auf den Logitech G25 odr G27 gehabt nur leider nie den geld auf lagern koennte  
Mein system (im moment) 
Amd 1055t (nicht OC'd, lauft bei 2.8 Ghz)
Gtx 470 Soc ( Gigabyte)
Corsair DDR 3 (4 GB) 
Gigabyte 970A-UD3 (Bios auf F4)
Saitek Evo joystick (lauft eintlich ganz gut fuer lenken ,lol , wenn man vorsichtig ist !!! ) nur Bei gas geben ist ein "spitzen gefuel " gefragt !!   (Daswegen will Ich Ein gute lenkrad system investieren !!

Danke im voraus g Phil


----------



## Zergoras (19. Dezember 2011)

Also ich empfehle dir ein G27. Damit biste super ausgerüstet. Allerdings ist das nicht ganz billig. Wenn du aber länger was von haben willst, dann greif zu.


----------



## Zergoras (1. Januar 2012)

GRID 2 war ja für 2012 angedacht, gibt es da schon irgendwelche Infos, wann, wo, wie, was und so?!


----------



## mrmouse (28. Juni 2012)

Servus.

Es sind wohl einige Monate vergangen, ohne dass dieser Thread "befüllt" wurde. Ich ändere dies mal 

Sollte GRID 2 wirklich erscheinen... -> 

Da ich die letzten Tage Zeit zum experemtieren hatte, tat ich dies auch. Ich fand GRID immer schon Spitze; die Farbgebung Ingame aber weniger.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur Screenshots machen. Doch irgendwie hat sichs dann zu einem Video-Cut-Crash-Kurs entwickelt.

Vielleicht bekommt der eine oder andere wieder Lust, dass Spiel aus zu packen 

Mit besten Grüßen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVSnbTMdtkE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ4gH6ZNnnY


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über ein neues Grid freuen... Wollte die Tage den ersten Teil nochmal spielen, habe aber meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und finde die DVD zum Spiel nicht mehr


----------



## bleedingme (2. Juli 2012)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Servus.
> Vielleicht bekommt der eine oder andere wieder Lust, dass Spiel aus zu packen
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen


 
Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke - letzten Mittwoch wieder installiert.
Macht immer noch einen Heidenspaß.
Schade dass MP nix mehr geht, da waren echte Perlen von Rennen dabei.


----------



## Zergoras (14. Juli 2012)

Hey,

weiß jemand, ob es irgendwo nen Mod oder ne Datei gibt, dass man gezwungen ist in dem Spiel beim Schalten die Kupplung zu benutzen?
Ne Mod, wo die LED's am G27 funktionieren wäre auch super. Weiß da irgendjemand etwas?


----------



## OldBoneless (14. Juli 2012)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Schade dass MP nix mehr geht, da waren echte Perlen von Rennen dabei.


 
Ich habs auch voller Vorfreude wieder auf den Rechner geschmissen und bin entsetzt über die Verbindungsfehler 
Die Server sind jetzt wohl sicher down, das wird nix mehr mit MP, oder doch???


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

Moin Mädels, ich bin grad am zocken und hab immerhin schonmal was gegen die Gummiband-KI gefunden. Gibt es denn noch andere empfehlenswerte Mods? Wenn ich Google dann finde ich nur Kram der auf der alten Version von Filefront gehosted wurde und deswegen natürlich nicht mehr verfügbar ist :/ 

Und was für ein System braucht man für diesen Ultra High Mod? Hab von nem Typen gelesen der mit HD 5850 CF 1-2 FPS packt :/


----------



## Zergoras (9. August 2012)

Such mal nach dem Thread "Grid Strecken Mods", da müsstest du die Mods noch laden können. Wenn nicht, einfach kurz anschreiben. Also meine 5870 packt die Mods ohne Probleme mit über 60 fps.


----------



## steffen0278 (11. August 2012)

Habs auch gestern wieder installiert. Aber es stürzt ab und an ab. Hab auf V1.3 gepatcht. Schade.So machts kein Spass


----------



## stolle80 (10. September 2012)

Ok, habs jetzt aus dem Saturn-DVD-Haufen "rausgefischt" 2,50€. Ist jeden Cent wert


----------



## Volcom (11. November 2012)

für 2,50? Da muss ich auch mal wieder ne Grabschkistentour machen


----------



## Match-Maker (16. November 2012)

Leider sind die Server der PC- und PS3-Version offline genommen worden...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. November 2012)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Leider sind die Server der PC- und PS3-Version offline genommen worden...


 Und darüber _wunderst _Du Dich noch, schiebst gar 'Trauer'...?!


----------



## Match-Maker (17. November 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Und darüber _wunderst _Du Dich noch, schiebst gar 'Trauer'...?!


Ja, natürlich.   Das Spiel ist gerade einmal viereinhalb Jahre alt!


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt wie alt Everquest ist, ist das ziemlich kurz.


----------



## Match-Maker (17. November 2012)

Huch, 
als ich gerade noch mal ein bisschen gegoogelt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass zumindest die PC-Server wieder online genommen wurden (), während die PS3-Server dauerhaft offline bleiben werden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (17. November 2012)

Lässt sich daraus eine Wertung des 'Erfolges' für Race Driver Grid ableiten...?!


----------

